# Cowboys PL Log



## Btcowboy

Well Since the Meso PL crew is almost all here, I may as well move my log here.  Also been following most of the UGBB logs as well, some good logs here. 

3 weeks out from first meet. 

Best gym lifts
385 squat 
285 bench
495 Deadlift

Meet Goals
405 squat 
305 bench
510 deadlift
1220 total

Will post up the last weeks worth of lifting. Started peaking this week.


----------



## Btcowboy

Week 7 first peak week

Deadlift
135x5
225x3
315x2
405x1
425 plus 40lbs chain x1
455 plus 40lbs chain x1
475 plus 40lbs chain x1

Comp Bench
135x5
185x5
225x5
245x5
245x4
235x4


----------



## Btcowboy

Week 7 Peak 1 day 2

Slingshot Bench
135x5
185x3
225x2
Add slingshot
255x1
280x1
300x1
315x1
335x1

Comp Squat
135x5
225x5
275x5
315x5
335x3x5


----------



## Btcowboy

Week 7 Peak 1 Day 3 last day peak 1

Squats
135x5
225x3
315x2
365x1
Add wraps
385x1
405x1
415x1 tad high

Deadlift
135x5
225x5
315x5
415x3x5


----------



## Btcowboy

Gear for this meet prep

12 week blast 
Week 1-12 300mg test cyp e3d
Week 6-12 Anavar 60mg ed
Week 1-12 Halo every peak day 1x a week except 3x week last 3 weeks of prep
Week 1-12 Proviron 50mg ed

Calling an audible with the BW this am. Ordered some Tren A. When it gets in will be dropping test down to 150 per week and taking Tren at 50mg ed or 100 e2d


----------



## BrotherIron

Good to see more strength athletes over here.


----------



## The Phoenix

Glad to see the first Meso personal journal on here. Will follow to get the PLing perspective.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> Glad to see the first Meso personal journal on here. Will follow to get the PLing perspective.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks 47 yrs old and been PL about 2 years now.

@Powerlifter_500 and @Novaflex have logs and are PLers from Meso, although Nova doing a hypertrophy phase right now. @Perrin Aybara will also hopefully fire one up here when he gets less busy at work.


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> Thanks 47 yrs old and been PL about 2 years now.
> 
> @Powerlifter_500 and @Novaflex have logs and are PLers from Meso, although Nova doing a hypertrophy phase right now. @Perrin Aybara will also hopefully fire one up here when he gets less busy at work.



Awesome. I’m also 47, been weight training regularly from the time I was 20 (later bloomer). I come from a family of bodybuilders, it’s in the genes so it was only a matter of time for me to catch up with my bro’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> Awesome. I’m also 47, been weight training regularly from the time I was 20 (later bloomer). I come from a family of bodybuilders, it’s in the genes so it was only a matter of time for me to catch up with my bro’s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad to have ya in my log


----------



## sfw509

Killin it bro. 

Ill be following. 

might be a stupid question, but how do you like the slingshot for benching? I don't train like a power lifter but am interested trying it out.


----------



## Btcowboy

sfw509 said:


> Killin it bro.
> 
> Ill be following.
> 
> might be a stupid question, but how do you like the slingshot for benching? I don't train like a power lifter but am interested trying it out.


Its awesome to get some overload pressing in, and no not a stupid question


----------



## sfw509

I literally don't know a single person who has ever used one.

Not sure about the logic, but due to some previous shoulder injuries I struggle with the bottom third of the movement. I was thinking if it would allow me to go heavier with a full range of motion.


----------



## Btcowboy

sfw509 said:


> I literally don't know a single person who has ever used one.
> 
> Not sure about the logic, but due to some previous shoulder injuries I struggle with the bottom third of the movement. I was thinking if it would allow me to go heavier with a full range of motion.


It will for sure, its almost like a scaled down bench shirt if you look at what it does


----------



## Btcowboy

Week 8 of prep, 2nd peaking week Day 1

Comp Deadlift 
135x5
225x3
315x2
405x1
455x1
485x1
500x1 sumo PR shit my Sumo PR better than Conventional now

Comp Deadlift
415x6x4

Bench
135x5
185x5
225x5
235x4x5
255x3
275x2 last 2 sets I needed some heavier weight time.

Will post up video of Deadlift PR when I edit it


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Week 8 of prep, 2nd peaking week Day 1
> 
> Comp Deadlift
> 135x5
> 225x3
> 315x2
> 405x1
> 455x1
> 485x1
> 500x1 sumo PR shit my Sumo PR better than Conventional now
> 
> Comp Deadlift
> 415x6x4
> 
> Bench
> 135x5
> 185x5
> 225x5
> 235x4x5
> 255x3
> 275x2 last 2 sets I needed some heavier weight time.
> 
> Will post up video of Deadlift PR when I edit it



Join the dark side brother
Bigger numbers with Sumo are calling you
Let the hate flow


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Join the dark side brother
> Bigger numbers with Sumo are calling you
> Let the hate flow


Yeah @Perrin Aybara had a hunch I may be stronger sumo


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Like I always say there's no asterisks in the record books next to sumo pulls.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Perrin Aybara said:


> Like I always say there's no asterisks in the record books next to sumo pulls.



Amen to that 
Winning is winning


----------



## Btcowboy

Here is the vid


----------



## quackattack

500 moved easy! Congrats on the PR


----------



## Btcowboy

quackattack said:


> 500 moved easy! Congrats on the PR


Thanks been training Sumo only since about the end of May


----------



## Btcowboy

First off a lesson learned Do Not Donate Blood while Peaking. Had donation appt rescheduled a couple times and high hct symptoms were showing so needed to drain and now I pay for it  

Comp Bench 
135x5
185x3
225x2
245x1
265x1
285x1
300x1 should have been a PR but too slow on lower and not enough left in the tank.. did grind it out, spotter buddy said barely helped but did. 

Comp Bench 
245x3x4
235x4
225x5
185x8
155x8

Squats
135x5
225x5
315x5
Nothing left in tank and mind on failed 300 bench

So 300 was supposed to be my 2nd attempt at meet, it may still be but not at 100kg... moving up to 110kg.. have some drol gonna eat and eat and see what I can do.

Almost 2 weeks out 
Keeping test at 700/wk, var 60/day, Halo 20/pwo, and adding drol 25-50/day

Have the tren now but been getting bleeders on pin days and dont want the cough lol so save for another run


----------



## LA_1988

Btcowboy said:


> First off a lesson learned Do Not Donate Blood while Peaking. Had donation appt rescheduled a couple times and high hct symptoms were showing so needed to drain and now I pay for it
> 
> Comp Bench
> 135x5
> 185x3
> 225x2
> 245x1
> 265x1
> 285x1
> 300x1 should have been a PR but too slow on lower and not enough left in the tank.. did grind it out, spotter buddy said barely helped but did.
> 
> Comp Bench
> 245x3x4
> 235x4
> 225x5
> 185x8
> 155x8
> 
> Squats
> 135x5
> 225x5
> 315x5
> Nothing left in tank and mind on failed 300 bench
> 
> So 300 was supposed to be my 2nd attempt at meet, it may still be but not at 100kg... moving up to 110kg.. have some drol gonna eat and eat and see what I can do.
> 
> Almost 2 weeks out
> Keeping test at 700/wk, var 60/day, Halo 20/pwo, and adding drol 25-50/day
> 
> Have the tren now but been getting bleeders on pin days and dont want the cough lol so save for another run


So you’re saying that by donating blood your lost some strength?


----------



## Btcowboy

LA_1988 said:


> So you’re saying that by donating blood your lost some strength?


Yup and energy


----------



## Jet Labs




----------



## Btcowboy

Last day of peak week 2

BW still 228

Comp squat
135x8
225x3
315x1
365x1
385x2x1

Comp Squat
325x4x4
315x4 did second set and pulled left hamstring.

Bench pause light because cant set up properly due to hamstring 
135x2x8
175x2x5
205x2x3

Light Deadlift skipped due to hamstring

Ok this week was a shitty week. Blew tje 300 bench, pulled hamstring, beat to shit, questioning wtf I am doing..... hoping hamstring doesnt end my meet...

Working on gaining weight going to compete 242 if my hamstring not an issue. Change in gear as well, started drol 50mg day since weight not an issue


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Last day of peak week 2
> 
> BW still 228
> 
> Comp squat
> 135x8
> 225x3
> 315x1
> 365x1
> 385x2x1
> 
> Comp Squat
> 325x4x4
> 315x4 did second set and pulled left hamstring.
> 
> Bench pause light because cant set up properly due to hamstring
> 135x2x8
> 175x2x5
> 205x2x3
> 
> Light Deadlift skipped due to hamstring
> 
> Ok this week was a shitty week. Blew tje 300 bench, pulled hamstring, beat to shit, questioning wtf I am doing..... hoping hamstring doesnt end my meet...
> 
> Working on gaining weight going to compete 242 if my hamstring not an issue. Change in gear as well, started drol 50mg day since weight not an issue



Sorry to hear about the bad day
Drol is an excellent choice for your situation
Fucking love the strength


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad day
> Drol is an excellent choice for your situation
> Fucking love the strength


Just about to walk into pt office see what he cam do for hamstring... could barely walk up stairs to eat lol...


----------



## Btcowboy

Some bruising seems there is a possible partial tear of the gricillis muscle and class 1 strain of the hamstring. Tens work and fitting me i  for extra physio next week. He mentioned the gricillis muscle is kind of redundant and due to meet I could take some ibuprofen and work through it lol..


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Some bruising seems there is a possible partial tear of the gricillis muscle and class 1 strain of the hamstring. Tens work and fitting me i  for extra physio next week. He mentioned the gricillis muscle is kind of redundant and due to meet I could take some ibuprofen and work through it lol..



Let's hope you're still good for the meet.
Got any GH handy lol?


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> Some bruising seems there is a possible partial tear of the gricillis muscle and class 1 strain of the hamstring. Tens work and fitting me i  for extra physio next week. He mentioned the gricillis muscle is kind of redundant and due to meet I could take some ibuprofen and work through it lol..


That sucks you inured yourself. Hopefully it is a thing where it doesn't hurt bad enough to not be able to do the meet and get close to your goals.


----------



## BrotherIron

You'll just have to see how it feels. Remember there are always other meets.


----------



## Btcowboy

BrotherIron said:


> You'll just have to see how it feels. Remember there are always other meets.


Yup play it by ear  worst case bench only... 2nd prep this year so doing something at this meet. As long as its the gricillis I will take my grunt candy and get through it. If the Adductor then may  be bench only


----------



## Btcowboy

Well got home from PT, laid in bed put some ice on it... get paged out to a structure fire... I am first in and last out..... hamstring felt good while fighting the fire stiffening up now. 

Honestly a good sign see how it goes next day or two


----------



## Btcowboy

Btcowboy said:


> Well got home from PT, laid in bed put some ice on it... get paged out to a structure fire... I am first in and last out..... hamstring felt good while fighting the fire stiffening up now.
> 
> Honestly a good sign see how it goes next day or two


What I am noticing 
Only time it hurts, and feels tight is when I bend over at the waist to pick something up. Or when I sit/squat down. So continue treating it with ice, ibuprofen, some soft static stretching, using it, tens and massage when I can..


----------



## tinymk

Keep it up brother.


----------



## Pela Mela

BrotherIron said:


> You'll just have to see how it feels. Remember there are always other meets.


^^^this^^^

Pela Mela


----------



## Btcowboy

Still having issues, bruising a little worse today and squatting/sitting, bending at the waist the Hamstring is super tight when I do. Using massage gun, ice and hot baths and see PT again this am.

Today is DL and my top sets to be my opener then some volume DL. I am exactly 2 weeks out, this week is all openers. Going to see what I can do with DL, then Bench on Wednesday. Friday is squats and may be a wash but its a week away so may still be ok.


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad day
> Drol is an excellent choice for your situation
> Fucking love the strength


Good thing I have a few hundred drol kicking around lol...only running it to 50mg this go on top of var at 60mg. Not to mention halo PWO, my poor liver


----------



## PZT

fkin beautiful plates you have sir


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> fkin beautiful plates you have sir


Thanks


----------



## Novaflex

Perrin Aybara said:


> Like I always say there's no asterisks in the record books next to sumo pulls.


The only thing I dislike about sumo is seeing 160 lb guys pulling 600+ that would never have the back to do that conventional.


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Novaflex said:


> The only thing I dislike about sumo is seeing 160 lb guys pulling 600+ that would never have the back to do that conventional.



They won't be in your weight class at meets at least.


----------



## Btcowboy

What am I 12 days out from the meet? 
BW 235 am

Start of last week before deload

Switched it up sequence wise due to PT suggestion for getting hamstring to heal.

Comp Bench 
135x8
135x5
185x3
225x2
255x2
275x2
285x2 RPE 10 on last rep, supposed to be opener but thinking a 2nd.

Comp Bench 
235x9x3

Hamstring no better, in fact now hurting behind knee into calf as well. Let PT know wait on reply


----------



## Btcowboy

Just a little update

BW 235.8 it seems to have slowed/levelled off some now that I got the food a little more controlled. Would really suck to go over 242 lol.  I havent been this heavy in many years and I don't like it. Breathing is a bit harder at this weight, and I am fat and nothing fits lol.

Hamstring the pain is spreading in the leg, and feel it also now in my hip. Hoping to fix quickly as I am supposed to DL tomorrow my opener, and squat my opener on Saturday. 

Arm issues have been around since day and no change in this. 

Mentally and Physically I am beat. This is my 2nd prep this year and its tough. I keep having thoughts about not doing meet, dropping to trt dose again and move on... then I remember why I am doing this, all the blood sweat and tears put into this. I keep saying just a week and a half to go. Of course moving up  weight class and not being even really being competitive at this weight, no chance of a record, and being injured plays to the negative thoughts.

I will get through this.


----------



## LA_1988

Btcowboy said:


> Just a little update
> 
> BW 235.8 it seems to have slowed/levelled off some now that I got the food a little more controlled. Would really suck to go over 242 lol.  I havent been this heavy in many years and I don't like it. Breathing is a bit harder at this weight, and I am fat and nothing fits lol.
> 
> Hamstring the pain is spreading in the leg, and feel it also now in my hip. Hoping to fix quickly as I am supposed to DL tomorrow my opener, and squat my opener on Saturday.
> 
> Arm issues have been around since day and no change in this.
> 
> Mentally and Physically I am beat. This is my 2nd prep this year and its tough. I keep having thoughts about not doing meet, dropping to trt dose again and move on... then I remember why I am doing this, all the blood sweat and tears put into this. I keep saying just a week and a half to go. Of course moving up  weight class and not being even really being competitive at this weight, no chance of a record, and being injured plays to the negative thoughts.
> 
> I will get through this.


Any word from the PT??


----------



## Btcowboy

LA_1988 said:


> Any word from the PT??


He messaged me last night and asked how the day went. I havent gotten a reply yet from my response.

Original thought was partial tear of gricillis but with the pain in back of knee and extending hip to calf lends more to bicep femoris tear which is a worse diagnosis and more detrimental to meet


----------



## LA_1988

Btcowboy said:


> He messaged me last night and asked how the day went. I havent gotten a reply yet from my response.
> 
> Original thought was partial tear of gricillis but with the pain in back of knee and extending hip to calf lends more to bicep femoris tear which is a worse diagnosis and more detrimental to meet


Damn that’s not good to hear. If it doesn’t seem to be healing are you still doing the meet ?


----------



## Btcowboy

LA_1988 said:


> Damn that’s not good to hear. If it doesn’t seem to be healing are you still doing the meet ?


Yeah will be doing the meet regardless. Options are best to worst case.

1. Full power at meet no issues and hit planned numbers
2. Full power at meet doing either lighter or a token squat to just get a squat number up.
3. Push Pull only
4. Bench only


----------



## LA_1988

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah will be doing the meet regardless. Options are best to worst case.
> 
> 1. Full power at meet no issues and hit planned numbers
> 2. Full power at meet doing either lighter or a token squat to just get a squat number up.
> 3. Push Pull only
> 4. Bench only


Got ya. I hope it heals up for ya and good luck !


----------



## Btcowboy

LA_1988 said:


> Got ya. I hope it heals up for ya and good luck !


Thanks much appreciated


----------



## Btcowboy

So PT seems unconcerned right now... but has not seen the bruising progress.. wife just seen it and said getting worse, it feels worse... she took a pic and I sent to PT as well.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> So PT seems unconcerned right now... but has not seen the bruising progress.. wife just seen it and said getting worse, it feels worse... she took a pic and I sent to PT as well.



Damn
Keep us posted
Is what it is, no matter what happens next, your better off for it.
Understanding your limitations and requirements for a prep... wether it be PL or BB, is worth its weight in gold imhp


----------



## Btcowboy

Just did DLs

135x8
225x3
315x2
365x1
405x1
435x1

Moved easy, no pain, kept it a little lighter today than planned as I dont want to push my luck.


----------



## Btcowboy

Going to sleep on it tonight. Hammy starting to hurt a bit more now after DL. Have PT appt tomorrow. He just replied to my email with pic and he is starting to get concerned. His PT side says stop, no lifting and let it heal. His friend side says I have worked hard 2x this year to not compete is tough, and says maybe just do bench.

What a complete waste, 2 preps in 1 year for nothing. Yeah I hit a  couple PRs im the gym 500x DL, 285x2 bench, 335x1 slingshot bench, 415 wrapped squat but none of this is at a meet. 

I am at a loss, another reason I want to do meet is to get a chance to see how it is run, all the intricacies with it all, warm up times, lifts, attempt submissions etc.


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Going to sleep on it tonight. Hammy starting to hurt a bit more now after DL. Have PT appt tomorrow. He just replied to my email with pic and he is starting to get concerned. His PT side says stop, no lifting and let it heal. His friend side says I have worked hard 2x this year to not compete is tough, and says maybe just do bench.
> 
> What a complete waste, 2 preps in 1 year for nothing. Yeah I hit a  couple PRs im the gym 500x DL, 285x2 bench, 335x1 slingshot bench, 415 wrapped squat but none of this is at a meet.
> 
> I am at a loss, another reason I want to do meet is to get a chance to see how it is run, all the intricacies with it all, warm up times, lifts, attempt submissions etc.


Wish I had better words for times like these , keep your head up and looking forward, ya made good progress got solid gainz and soon as this is healed you'll be rocking. Platform will be there once your ready no doubt about it.


----------



## LA_1988

Btcowboy said:


> Going to sleep on it tonight. Hammy starting to hurt a bit more now after DL. Have PT appt tomorrow. He just replied to my email with pic and he is starting to get concerned. His PT side says stop, no lifting and let it heal. His friend side says I have worked hard 2x this year to not compete is tough, and says maybe just do bench.
> 
> What a complete waste, 2 preps in 1 year for nothing. Yeah I hit a  couple PRs im the gym 500x DL, 285x2 bench, 335x1 slingshot bench, 415 wrapped squat but none of this is at a meet.
> 
> I am at a loss, another reason I want to do meet is to get a chance to see how it is run, all the intricacies with it all, warm up times, lifts, attempt submissions etc.


Man I’d rather see you take it easy then to end up more seriously injured. Either way, I wouldn’t count any of this as a loss or wasted. Good luck either way man, hope you get healed up fast!


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Going to sleep on it tonight. Hammy starting to hurt a bit more now after DL. Have PT appt tomorrow. He just replied to my email with pic and he is starting to get concerned. His PT side says stop, no lifting and let it heal. His friend side says I have worked hard 2x this year to not compete is tough, and says maybe just do bench.
> 
> What a complete waste, 2 preps in 1 year for nothing. Yeah I hit a  couple PRs im the gym 500x DL, 285x2 bench, 335x1 slingshot bench, 415 wrapped squat but none of this is at a meet.
> 
> I am at a loss, another reason I want to do meet is to get a chance to see how it is run, all the intricacies with it all, warm up times, lifts, attempt submissions etc.



I hear that brother
I'd still compete bench only.
These guys you're on the platform with are all competing, they fucking get it too.

Sometimes, just go for it.
.... If I were to give advice, do bench, get s feel for it
You're sooo fucking close to the Masters National Record in your class and federation.
You're now more prepared to take that record when you're ready

It feels like shit... I hear that... I'm the same boat... thought I'd be on the platform soon.. but injury after injury fucked me.

Look at it from this perspective
You have the lifts and new knowledge/Understanding of your. ody and prep
Not to mention. @Perrin Aybara has dialed you in and learned your requirements even BETTER than he knew you before.

You're in a good fucking spot, short term shit... long term gold brother


----------



## Btcowboy

PT does not want me to DL at meet. He is now saying that it looks like the Adductor is torn, and possibly the hamstring as well...have 3 appointments with him next week so told him we will see on Friday if I am deadlifting at meet or not.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Fuck that's ghey. Hope it's not and just minor shit!


----------



## Btcowboy

FlyingPapaya said:


> Fuck that's ghey. Hope it's not and just minor shit!


It is and part of me thinks its more minor than major but that said could become major if I do something stupid.

I still fight fires no issues, I deadlifted 87% of my 1rm since the injury with no issues during but increased pain afterwards.

My head says follow PTs orders and no lower body work for 6-8 weeks. So bench only at the meet. 

My heart, or maybe its my ego says do full power and put up what I can even if its a token squat. 

Weigh ins are 1 week from today so still have some time to decide how much I am willing to do


----------



## Btcowboy

Supposed to work out today but couldnt. We had major flooding and spent the last 12 hrs in the river essentially rescuing people from their homes. 

Get back at it tomorrow I suppose..


----------



## LA_1988

Btcowboy said:


> Supposed to work out today but couldnt. We had major flooding and spent the last 12 hrs in the river essentially rescuing people from their homes.
> 
> Get back at it tomorrow I suppose..


Does the hammie bother you doing normal routine stuff? As in, did or could you feel it during the rescues?


----------



## Btcowboy

LA_1988 said:


> Does the hammie bother you doing normal routine stuff? As in, did or could you feel it during the rescues?


Only bending over does it bother me. Have been on countless medicals, structure fire, and swift water rescue with little in way if hammy issues... of course walking in flood water against the current my hip flexors are awoken lol


----------



## LA_1988

Btcowboy said:


> Only bending over does it bother me. Have been on countless medicals, structure fire, and swift water rescue with little in way if hammy issues... of course walking in flood water against the current my hip flexors are awoken lol


Ha I could imagine. Hopefully you get a better than expected review from the PT. Good luck !


----------



## Btcowboy

Deload week 5 days out from meet.

Bench 4x3 at 50%
135x8
150x4x3

Deadlift 4x3 at 45%
135x5
225x4x3

PT did dry needling on my injured hammy today. Said he knew I was going to push my luck and he is trying to make it as doable as he could. 

Thursday will be same may try squats but wont be over 135 if I do.


----------



## Btcowboy

Weight gain going well, at least something is lol. Had 2 weeks to gain about 10lbs.

BW PM 241
BW AM 237
Weigh ins on Saturday got to be under 242. Will be monitoring this through to weigh ins 

After meet this weight has to go it sucks....


----------



## Btcowboy

Forgot to weigh last night but am 236 this am. Going to attempt squats this morning on my last deload workout before the meet. 

Due to roads washed out and difficulty getting to and from meet i have a hotel booked Saturday night after weigh ins. May not get back home after meet but will deal with that then.

Getting a list together for gear to pack, food to buy and pack. 

Nervous as fuck about the meet, little embarrassed if I can squat doing a measly 135..... of course worried about numbers.... can I hit them, blah blah blah


----------



## Btcowboy

Last day lifting before meet...

Squats -listing all that I did to get a feel for how the hamstring was going to do.
BWx8 goblet
25x8 goblet
Barx5
95x2
115x1
135x1
145x3x1
155x3x1
Had issues with depth at the lighter weights so kept going up until I could hit depth easy about 145

Bench
135x6
155x4x3

Deadlift
135x5
225x3
245x4x3

Openers unless @Perrin Aybara has different idea

Squat 70kg (154.5) may stop here or go up in 5kg increments 

Bench 120kg (264.6)

Deadlift 210kg (463)

Its been a tough go with things not going as planned, injuries, and now roads, weather and my handler backed out so going it alone.


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Nothing beyond what we've already discussed.


----------



## Btcowboy

2 days out 

PM bodyweight 238
AM bodyweight 234.5

Weigh ins tomorrow, making weight should not be an issue. Will eat as normal today, if BW still low in am can at least have coffee before weigh ins. Then pig out fest.

Nervous, excited, disappointed, a whole lot of mixed emotions for this meet. Going it alone too sucks, would have been nice to have someone there with me.


----------



## LA_1988

Btcowboy said:


> 2 days out
> 
> PM bodyweight 238
> AM bodyweight 234.5
> 
> Weigh ins tomorrow, making weight should not be an issue. Will eat as normal today, if BW still low in am can at least have coffee before weigh ins. Then pig out fest.
> 
> Nervous, excited, disappointed, a whole lot of mixed emotions for this meet. Going it alone too sucks, would have been nice to have someone there with me.


Man even if you can’t make the lifts you want, you’ll be able to walk away knowing how it all works and be able to use that for when you’re recovered 100%. What part of the country are you in if you don’t mind me asking ?


----------



## Btcowboy

LA_1988 said:


> Man even if you can’t make the lifts you want, you’ll be able to walk away knowing how it all works and be able to use that for when you’re recovered 100%. What part of the country are you in if you don’t mind me asking ?


West Coast


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> 2 days out
> 
> PM bodyweight 238
> AM bodyweight 234.5
> 
> Weigh ins tomorrow, making weight should not be an issue. Will eat as normal today, if BW still low in am can at least have coffee before weigh ins. Then pig out fest.
> 
> Nervous, excited, disappointed, a whole lot of mixed emotions for this meet. Going it alone too sucks, would have been nice to have someone there with me.



If you didn't live in Canada I'd come. Lol. They aren't too fond of letting people like me visit though.


----------



## Btcowboy

Powerlifter_500 said:


> If you didn't live in Canada I'd come. Lol. They aren't too fond of letting people like me visit though.


I know Perrin said the same thing..lol..

Overestimated time to get to venue. Was expecting highway issues, and there were none.... another hour or so waiting for weigh ins. Starving lol, was 233 before I left the house and been sipping on coffee to keep the dry mouth at bay. Shouldnt be an issue


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> I know Perrin said the same thing..lol..
> 
> Overestimated time to get to venue. Was expecting highway issues, and there were none.... another hour or so waiting for weigh ins. Starving lol, was 233 before I left the house and been sipping on coffee to keep the dry mouth at bay. Shouldnt be an issue



Coffee is great for the appetite. Sounds like you have a pretty significant weight gap, so you should even come in a little light after drinking some water.


----------



## quackattack

Is the actual meet tomorrow? Are you doing a full meet or push/pull.


----------



## Btcowboy

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Coffee is great for the appetite. Sounds like you have a pretty significant weight gap, so you should even come in a little light after drinking some water.


Just weighed 104, maybe could have cut to 100... oh well eat my face off now


----------



## Btcowboy

quackattack said:


> Is the actual meet tomorrow? Are you doing a full meet or push/pull.


Tomorrow yes, and doing full power bit just a token squat 70kg


----------



## Btcowboy

So sick of food lol. Tried to eat every 2 to 3 hrs yesterday. Huge breakfast, then a pizza, then steak frites, then spaghetti sand meat sauce, with some snacking in between. Not sure actual calories but it was alot. 

Getting ready now, then another breakfast, meet starts in a couple hours.

Bodyweight at weigh in 104kg, no idea this am hoping close to 110kg.

Openers
S 75kg
B 120kg
D 210kg


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> So sick of food lol. Tried to eat every 2 to 3 hrs yesterday. Huge breakfast, then a pizza, then steak frites, then spaghetti sand meat sauce, with some snacking in between. Not sure actual calories but it was alot.
> 
> Getting ready now, then another breakfast, meet starts in a couple hours.
> 
> Bodyweight at weigh in 104kg, no idea this am hoping close to 110kg.
> 
> Openers
> S 75kg
> B 120kg
> D 210kg


good luck brother


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> good luck brother


Thanks brother


----------



## quackattack

Good luck. Your going to kill it!


----------



## Freakmidd

Good luck!


----------



## quackattack

How did it go?


----------



## Trendkill

We need an update Cowboy!


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok here is how it went down...

First off, loved every minute of it and I am hooked. I will  be looking at setting all 4 national masters records next year at 220. 

Squat
Original plan was 70kg 154lb token squat but warm ups felt good so upped the numbers a bit, not the full on lifts originally planned but up some. These flew up with no pain so...
220 3 whites
242 3 whites
275 3 whites

Bench didnt go as planned. Opener flew up, 2nd moved well but got a bad call that I sunk the bar down after press command, looking at video I didn't... should have repeated it but jumped up anyways
264 3 whites
286 1 white 2 red
297 3 reds couldnt lock it out

Deadlifts went amazing all 3 lifts flew up and should have went heavier but still PR
463 3 whites
485 3 whites
501 3 whites

I came in 1st in Masters, and 2nd in open at 242.


----------



## The Phoenix

Congrats on your placing brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> Congrats on your placing brother!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks was alot of fun, great atmosphere


----------



## Yano

Right on man !!! Thats fucking awesome congrats


----------



## Trendkill

Congrats Cowboy!  There's nothing quite like the excitement of your first meet.  There's always missed calls by the judges too but now they owe you one!


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Congrats Cowboy!  There's nothing quite like the excitement of your first meet.  There's always missed calls by the judges too but now they owe you one!


Thanks, still pretty happy with how it went. I now know what to expect at a meet. I have learned a ton on 2 preps this year, plus at the meet. I also know what to work on for my next meet.


----------



## Btcowboy

Quick update

So the force feeding on Saturday seems to have gotten weight up about 10lbs for meet day. I weighed 242 Monday morning the day after meet. 

Today 233 so down 9lbs thus far....

This is week is basically eat when and what I want. Next week back on structured meals and timing, with a cut in mind. 

No lifting this week, just some rehab work on my hamstring. Going to start Kizen infinite offseason next week minus RDL/SDLs until hamstring 100%. Going to run it loosely with a bit more focus on hypertrophy until at least the new year. 

Gear.... all dropped back on cruise at 200mg per week. Get all markers back to proper ranges and then maybe a short blast in spring and then prep for another meet next year.


----------



## Btcowboy

Nice break last week other than some light rehab.

Still om rehab and picking up some different rehab work now. 2 days a week lower body rehab and in the middle some upper body. At least for now.....

Banded seated hamstring curls
Redx3x10
2 leg cone pick up 
3x8
Single leg cone pick up each leg
3x8
Deadlift 
135x3x10
Goblet squat
25x3x8
Squat 
135x3x10
Adductors
Redx3x12
Abductors 
Redx3x12


----------



## Btcowboy

Still not overly structure yet, still playing with some different movements and of course hamstring rehab

Picked up some 1090 adjustable dumbells and love them

Red band Hammy curls
3x10 each leg

Cone pick up
3x8

Single leg cone pick up
3x8 each leg

Red band single arm face pull
3x30 each arm

Bench
135x8
155x5
175x5
190x3x5
AMRAP 190x12 had more but no point

Dumbell Incline press
35x10
45x10
50x3x10
60x10

Skullcrushers 
60x10
70x3x10

Black band tricep pushdown
3x15

Hammer curls 
25x10
35x10
40x3x10


----------



## Btcowboy

Face pull 
3x30 red band

Spoto Press
135x10
155x10
170x10
170x8
170x7
155x8

Overhead press
45x10
65x5
95x3x5
Amrap 95x12

Black band tricep pushdown 
4x20

Alternating dumbell curls
25x15
30x3x15


----------



## Btcowboy

Side note BW 228 do down 14lbs in 2 weeks from meet weight


----------



## Btcowboy

Back to more structured programming now.  Keeping Stiff leg deadlifts way lighter and squats slightly lighter than planned 

Conventional Deadlift alt stance 
135x8
225x5
315x5
350x3x5
AMRAP 350x11

Beltless Tempo squats 3-2-1
135x10
165x3x10

Stiff leg deadlifts
45x10
65x10
85x2x10

Red band Hammy curls 
3x10

Barbell Rows 
135x10
155x10
175x10
195x10
210x10

Planks 
3x30 seconds


----------



## Btcowboy

Facepulls single arm black band
3x30 each arm

Bench
135x8
165x5
185x5
195x3x5
AMRAP 195X12

Dumbell Incline Press 
45x10 
55x10
65x3x10

Bodyweight wide grip pull ups
10,8,6,6

Skullcrushers 
60x10
70x10
80x3x10

Black band Tricep pushdown 
3x15 

Hammer curls 
40x10
45x3x10 drop 30x8 drop 20x10


----------



## Btcowboy

Brought my squats up to just about where I am programmed to. Program has me at 70%1rm this week, I brought squatsbup to 65%.

Squat
135x8
185x5
225x5
250x3x5
AMRAP 250x12

3 inch Block pulls Alt stance conventional
135x15
185x15
225x3x15 kicked my ass

Barbell Rows
135x10
165x10
185x10
215x10
235x10

Planks
3x45 seconds


----------



## quackattack

How's the hamstring feeling?  Some good volume on those BB rows.  Biceps must have been burning.


----------



## Btcowboy

quackattack said:


> How's the hamstring feeling?  Some good volume on those BB rows.  Biceps must have been burning.


Actually it feels good, PT may  not be happy with what I am doing but if it feels ok I am doing it. 

Biceps didnt get too fatigued, I am pretty good at keeping them out of it for the most part.


----------



## Btcowboy

Last day of 70% lifts, hit higher than needed to on Amraps so will be moving up on all lifts next week to 72.5%

Single arm facepulls black band
3x30 each arm

Spoto bench 
135x10
155x10
170x3x10 

OHP
45x8
75x5
95x3x5
AMRAP 95x10

Pull ups
15, messing up my shoulder with these this week, so 1 set fuck it

Tricep pushdown black band
3x30

Dumbell curls
20x15
25x15
30x15
35x8 drop 25x10


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Actually it feels good, PT may  not be happy with what I am doing but if it feels ok I am doing it.
> 
> Biceps didnt get too fatigued, I am pretty good at keeping them out of it for the most part.



What do they know anyways?
Powerlifters are forged in fire and brimstone
You feed off the pain brother


----------



## Btcowboy

Missed my deadlift day on Sunday due to fire dept training. Was going to make up yesterday but fire dept was busy son couldn't.

Face Pulls red band 
4x30

Bench 
135x8
165x5
190x5
200x4x5
AMRAP 200x10

Dumbell Incline bench
45x12
55x10
65x3x10
70x8

Dumbell Incline Flys
20x15
25x15
30x15

Lat focused banded straight arm pull down
Redx30
Blackx3x20

Skullcrushers superset hammer curls
70x10/25x15
80x10/35x10
90x10/45x10


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Missed my deadlift day on Sunday due to fire dept training. Was going to make up yesterday but fire dept was busy son couldn't.
> 
> Face Pulls red band
> 4x30
> 
> Bench
> 135x8
> 165x5
> 190x5
> 200x4x5
> AMRAP 200x10
> 
> Dumbell Incline bench
> 45x12
> 55x10
> 65x3x10
> 70x8
> 
> Dumbell Incline Flys
> 20x15
> 25x15
> 30x15
> 
> Lat focused banded straight arm pull down
> Redx30
> Blackx3x20
> 
> Skullcrushers superset hammer curls
> 70x10/25x15
> 80x10/35x10
> 90x10/45x10



Seeing a lot of Cardio in your training program these days.......lol


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Seeing a lot of Cardio in your training program these days.......lol


Yeah going to keep it up like this for a bit. Get work capacity up as well as some rep prs for now.


----------



## Btcowboy

Pretty much a wash this week training and diet wise....Fire Dept Christmas party last night so a little under the weather today. With Christmas next week and all that entails I am just going to do what I can and jump back at it properly the week after. Focus then will be drop to 200 and then plan and prep for my next meet, either June where I live or possibly cross the border and do a USPA meet. 

Looking back at last year I spent just shy of 6 months in meet prep due to first meet being postponed 4 weeks out.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Pretty much a wash this week training and diet wise....Fire Dept Christmas party last night so a little under the weather today. With Christmas next week and all that entails I am just going to do what I can and jump back at it properly the week after. Focus then will be drop to 200 and then plan and prep for my next meet, either June where I live or possibly cross the border and do a USPA meet.
> 
> Looking back at last year I spent just shy of 6 months in meet prep due to first meet being postponed 4 weeks out.



The extra prep sucks
are you going to start a slow drop?
Or another prep style cut?


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> The extra prep sucks
> are you going to start a slow drop?
> Or another prep style cut?


It depends probably start slow, then when I pick a meet I may have to change plan to drop it quicker... I am thinking by March makes it easy and doable, with the least amountnof losses


----------



## Btcowboy

Nothing to post.....
Lack of motivation these days.
Not liking the Kizen program at all and a pretty shitty week for call outs. Excuses yes but still valid. 
I have always wanted to try Calgary Barbells program and think that will be my program, hopefully starting this coming Sunday. Not sure how it will go for me cutting but it is what it is. Feel like shit with some of the meet weight still on me.


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> Nothing to post.....
> Lack of motivation these days.
> Not liking the Kizen program at all and a pretty shitty week for call outs. Excuses yes but still valid.
> I have always wanted to try Calgary Barbells program and think that will be my program, hopefully starting this coming Sunday. Not sure how it will go for me cutting but it is what it is. Feel like shit with some of the meet weight still on me.


i feel the same weigh  , i mean way, but in the opposite direction  i am just happy that my weight is going in the right direction.


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> i feel the same weigh  , i mean way, but in the opposite direction  i am just happy that my weight is going in the right direction.


Thanks, thinking combination of burn out from 2 preps, bulking to 242, hamstring injury, some shitty calls, xmas, etc,etc,etc.... I gained 14lbs for the meet in about 2 weeks with the majority being the 24hr period after weigh ins. I dropped thay 14 lbs 2 weeks after meet but still sitting at 228 sucks, feel my best closer to 200. It will come as well as my mojo.


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> Thanks, thinking combination of burn out from 2 preps, bulking to 242, hamstring injury, some shitty calls, xmas, etc,etc,etc.... I gained 14lbs for the meet in about 2 weeks with the majority being the 24hr period after weigh ins. I dropped thay 14 lbs 2 weeks after meet but still sitting at 228 sucks, feel my best closer to 200. It will come as well as my mojo.


it looks like we are both shooting for the same goal.  I'm just hoping to crack the 200+ club this year.  My on/off cycle weight has fine tuned itself to within 5 lbs, so I'm usually 195-200 on, or 185-190 off.  I want to increase to 200, but also decrease difference of on/off, so I am almost 195-200 lbs off cycle eventually.  My BMI would increase closer to 212 comp.  Currently 28.5 with 14% bf.

[Edit] - I am 67" tall for perspective, so i am relatively short


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> it looks like we are both shooting for the same goal.  I'm just hoping to crack the 200+ club this year.  My on/off cycle weight has fine tuned itself to within 5 lbs, so I'm usually 195-200 on, or 185-190 off.  I want to increase to 200, but also decrease difference of on/off, so I am almost 195-200 lbs off cycle eventually.  My BMI would increase closer to 212 comp.  Currently 28.5 with 14% bf.
> 
> [Edit] - I am 67" tall for perspective, so i am relatively short


Sure does just from opposite sides lol.

My body likes it between 210 and 220, I like it 200 lol....lowest I have cut to was 184 and fucking hated it minus abs lol.


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> Sure does just from opposite sides lol.
> 
> My body likes it between 210 and 220, I like it 200 lol....lowest I have cut to was 184 and fucking hated it minus abs lol.


i can only imagine.  I think it looks much better if you are coming down, versus trying to come up because I prefer the fuller look, so you are moz def gonna get it coming down rather than trying to fill it in.  I think it take more energy and more effort to gain 5 lbs of muscle mass versus trimming down 20 lbs into 8 solid pounds.  It is always gonna look better and fuller because it has energy reserves.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Sure does just from opposite sides lol.
> 
> My body likes it between 210 and 220, I like it 200 lol....lowest I have cut to was 184 and fucking hated it minus abs lol.



Yeah, same
220 is where my body wants to be
bulking up to 245 was painful
Trying to get to 200 was fucking hell.
I've learned to just try and stay around my favored BW and just tinker with composition, going up or down 5 lbs
at 220ish, a slow cut to 210, we are both within range of 198 on the platform from a 10ish lb water/glycogen cut.


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> i can only imagine.  I think it looks much better if you are coming down, versus trying to come up because I prefer the fuller look, so you are moz def gonna get it coming down rather than trying to fill it in.  I think it take more energy and more effort to gain 5 lbs of muscle mass versus trimming down 20 lbs into 8 solid pounds.  It is always gonna look better and fuller because it has energy reserves.


Downside to dropping is strength drops with it, as opposed to strength increasing as weight goes up


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah, same
> 220 is where my body wants to be
> bulking up to 245 was painful
> Trying to get to 200 was fucking hell.
> I've learned to just try and stay around my favored BW and just tinker with composition, going up or down 5 lbs
> at 220ish, a slow cut to 210, we are both within range of 198 on the platform from a 10ish lb water/glycogen cut.


Agreed


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> Downside to dropping is strength drops with it, as opposed to strength increasing as weight goes up


I agree.  Great, we are all in concurrence...such harmony...LOL


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> I agree.  Great, we are all in concurrence...such harmony...LOL


Harmony is Bliss


----------



## Btcowboy

Thinking we need a race to 200 thread lol @Btcowboy @silentlemon1011 @The Phoenix


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Thinking we need a race to 200 thread lol @Btcowboy @silentlemon1011 @The Phoenix



I'm down
But I wont start until February lol
Planning a 750mg Test only bulk in mid March
Going to HARD cut the final 20ish lbs (Havnt weighed myself in weeks)
I'd like to start the bulk shredded, highest Test I've ever run, I want to cut down on Aromatization before I blast.. I always feel better starting a bulk lean, better for progress tracking as well.

Not to mention, the bulk is super easy when your body is depleted and craving a crazy amount of food... the cuts also do a nice job of resetting my caloric maintence... so I dont have to forcibly shove cheesecake and double bacon cheeseburgers down my throat to gain weight.

lol


----------



## The Phoenix

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'm down
> But I wont start until February lol
> Planning a 750mg Test only bulk in mid March
> Going to HARD cut the final 20ish lbs (Havnt weighed myself in weeks)
> I'd like to start the bulk shredded, highest Test I've ever run, I want to cut down on Aromatization before I blast.. I always feel better starting a bulk lean, better for progress tracking as well.
> 
> Not to mention, the bulk is super easy when your body is depleted and craving a crazy amount of food... the cuts also do a nice job of resetting my caloric maintence... so I dont have to forcibly shove cheesecake and double bacon cheeseburgers down my throat to gain weight.
> 
> lol


i am on the recommended cycle of mast, deca and test 400 you recommended.


----------



## silentlemon1011

The Phoenix said:


> i am on the recommended cycle of mast, deca and test 400 you recommended.



Solid recomp or bulk stack, fucking love that stack for feelz... fuck... kinda wanna run that lol
Planning a cut after the blast?


----------



## The Phoenix

silentlemon1011 said:


> Solid recomp or bulk stack, fucking love that stack for feelz... fuck... kinda wanna run that lol
> Planning a cut after the blast?


No sir, there's a thread in here by @dted23 where they recommend one continue with continuous steady eating (clean) to maintain.  I did it which is why my range on/off cycle is refined to within 5-10 lbs difference.

[Edit] - recommendation is to not do a cut after a bulk to not lose strength and gains off cycle.


----------



## silentlemon1011

The Phoenix said:


> No sir, there's a thread in here by @dted23 where they recommend one continue with continuous steady eating (clean) to maintain.  I did it which is why my range on/off cycle is refined to within 5-10 lbs difference.
> 
> [Edit] - recommendation is to not do a cut after a bulk to not lose strength and gains off cycle.



Interesting,
I always quick cut after a blast
If still using PCTA, 100% agree.
abut personally I find that I've built my caloric requirements up so high through force feeding and stacking on weight, that its low hanging fruit to do a fast cut to drop an easy 7ish lbs on the back end, while only running CNS work , typically heavy triples, to maintain my lifts.

I'll have to go searching for that thread and the reasoning behind that decision


----------



## The Phoenix

silentlemon1011 said:


> Interesting,
> I always quick cut after a blast
> If still using PCTA, 100% agree.
> abut personally I find that I've built my caloric requirements up so high through force feeding and stacking on weight, that its low hanging fruit to do a fast cut to drop an easy 7ish lbs on the back end, while only running CNS work , typically heavy triples, to maintain my lifts.
> 
> I'll have to go searching for that thread and the reasoning behind that decision


i think i might have more to do with body type.  I am more meso morph wanting an endomorph look and I think @dted was previously ectomorph and is getting more mesomorph by not going straight to a cut post cycle.


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'm down
> But I wont start until February lol
> Planning a 750mg Test only bulk in mid March
> Going to HARD cut the final 20ish lbs (Havnt weighed myself in weeks)
> I'd like to start the bulk shredded, highest Test I've ever run, I want to cut down on Aromatization before I blast.. I always feel better starting a bulk lean, better for progress tracking as well.
> 
> Not to mention, the bulk is super easy when your body is depleted and craving a crazy amount of food... the cuts also do a nice job of resetting my caloric maintence... so I dont have to forcibly shove cheesecake and double bacon cheeseburgers down my throat to gain weight.
> 
> lol


Last weigh in for me 1.5 weeks ago 229 and havent weighed  since.... scared too lol...

Last bulk at 300 e3d averaged out to 700 a week test my biggest to date very little noticable aromatization.


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok the 2 week chunkfest is over. Time to get back at it. 
BW 232
30 mins LISS

Will do a squat focus workout this am. Weds will be a bench focus, and Friday will be a Deadlift focus. Next week will be Calgary Barbell 16 week. 

Planning to also cut to 200 over next few months so strength will suffer bit its ok, I guess lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Beltless Squat
135x8
185x8
225x5
275x3
295x3 heaviest squat since injury
315x3
285x5
225x8

Pistol Squat
3 sets of 8 each leg

Ghetto Nordic Curls
3 sets of 8

Banded Hammy curl red band
3 sets of 15 each leg

Red Band Adductors
4 sets of 25 each leg

Red Band Abductors
3 sets of 12 each leg


----------



## Btcowboy

Bench
135x8
155x8
185x5
205x3
225x3
245x3
215x5
185x10

Close Grip Bench
135x8
155x8
Then got paged out to a structure fire  and 3 medicals so thats it for the day


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Bench
> 135x8
> 155x8
> 185x5
> 205x3
> 225x3
> 245x3
> 215x5
> 185x10
> 
> Close Grip Bench
> 135x8
> 155x8
> Then got paged out to a structure fire  and 3 medicals so thats it for the day



Ita a sign
Everytime you try to do any accessories or anything other than  SBD, you get a call.

It's a sign brother.
SBD or nothing


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> Red Band Adductors
> 4 sets of 25 each leg
> 
> Red Band Abductors
> 3 sets of 12 each leg



Abductor or adductor? Jk. I know wot you mean… . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ita a sign
> Everytime you try to do any accessories or anything other than  SBD, you get a call.
> 
> It's a sign brother.
> SBD or nothing


Sure fucking seems that way sometimes don't it?


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> Abductor or adductor? Jk. I know wot you mean… .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Both lol


----------



## Btcowboy

BW 229.2 down 3.2lbs for the week.
Have been consistent with cardio this week 20 to 30 mins fasted each day..Diet is about 2300 with a 45P/35C/20F macro split.

Sumo Deadlift 
135x8
225x8
315x5
365x3
405x3
425x3
385x5
315x8

Stiff Leg DL
135x10
155x10
175x10
Still keeping these lighter for hammys sake.

EZ Bar Curls Superset Black Band Pushdown
40x15,25
60x15,25
70x15,25
80x12,25

Black Band Face Pull
3x20 each arm


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> BW 229.2 down 3.2lbs for the week.
> Have been consistent with cardio this week 20 to 30 mins fasted each day..Diet is about 2300 with a 45P/35C/20F macro split.
> 
> Sumo Deadlift
> 135x8
> 225x8
> 315x5
> 365x3
> 405x3
> 425x3
> 385x5
> 315x8
> 
> Stiff Leg DL
> 135x10
> 155x10
> 175x10
> Still keeping these lighter for hammys sake.
> 
> EZ Bar Curls Superset Black Band Pushdown
> 40x15,25
> 60x15,25
> 70x15,25
> 80x12,25
> 
> Black Band Face Pull
> 3x20 each arm



Good progress on the weight
How does the weight feel with the low cals?


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good progress on the weight
> How does the weight feel with the low cals?


Never noticed it too much earlier in the week. Starting to feel it more now though. Starting Calgary Barbells program Sunday and decided to lower my training maxes slightly lol


----------



## Btcowboy

So as mentioned early I am cutting down to 200, so expecting #'s to suffer.

Calgary Barbell
Week 1 Day 1

Comp Squat 3 min rests
135x8
185x8
225x4x7

Paused Bench 3 min rests
135x8
155x8
175x4x7

OHP 2 min rests
65x8
85x8
95x2x8
85x8

Bent Over Row 90 sec rests 
135x12
155x3x12

Nordic Hamstring Curls 60 sec rest
4x8


----------



## Btcowboy

Week 1 Day 2

Comp Deadlift (sumo) 180 sec resr
135x8
225x8
300x4x7

3 count paused bench 180 sec rest
135x8
155x3x6

SSB Squat 2 count pause 180 sec rest
135x8
185x5
200x3x5

Seal Rows (mimic bench set up) 90 sec rest
135x8
185x5x8


----------



## Trendkill

I have a love/hate relationship with seal rows.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Trendkill said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with seal rows.



I have a hate/Hate relationship with Seal rows

Takes my ego and kicks it in the nuts.
Meaning I should do more seal rows


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> I have a hate/Hate relationship with Seal rows
> 
> Takes my ego and kicks it in the nuts.
> Meaning I should do more seal rows


Same here but need a barbell to mimic bench and that seemed like a good choice


----------



## Trendkill

silentlemon1011 said:


> I have a hate/Hate relationship with Seal rows
> 
> Takes my ego and kicks it in the nuts.
> Meaning I should do more seal rows


This is like 90% of the key to strength training and the hardest part to execute.  Do the stuff you suck at and you will become stronger.  Damn ego is so hard to tame sometimes.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Trendkill said:


> This is like 90% of the key to strength training and the hardest part to execute.  Do the stuff you suck at and you will become stronger.  Damn ego is so hard to tame sometimes.



Agreed
Anything I hate, I do more often
Other than bench and bench variations lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> This is like 90% of the key to strength training and the hardest part to execute.  Do the stuff you suck at and you will become stronger.  Damn ego is so hard to tame sometimes.


@Worf said to me once "if you suck at something do more of it". It has always stuck with me for both lifting and other parts of life.


----------



## silentlemon1011

My biggest ego wall is High bar squat
Specifically high bar ATG
I should hit it every workout

abut by the time I'm done training heavy LB, there isnt enough gas left and I say fuck it

I say this, as I'm literally LB squatting lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Week 1 Day 3

Pin squat 120 sec rest 1.1.1 tempo
135x8
185x6
210x3x6

2 board press 60 sec rest
135x8
165x8
185x6
205x3x6

1 arm DB rows 90 sec rest
60x10
75x10
80x5x10

Bird dogs 90 sec rest
3x6 each side


----------



## Btcowboy

Week 1 Day 4

BW this am 227.8 down 1.4lbs for the week. Got my booster shot this am as well.. Need to have it at my fire dept. 

2 count paused just off the floor Deadlift 120 sec rest
135x8
225x6
285x3x6

Rep Bench (T&G) 120 sec rest
135x10
160x4x10

Stiff leg deadlifts frok floor 180 sec rest
135x8
155x8
175x8
180x3x8

Pull Ups 90 sec rest
10/10/8/5

Skullcrushers 90 sec rest
60x10
70x10
80x4x10

Black Band Tricep Pushdown 60 sec rest
4x15


----------



## Btcowboy

Week 2 Day 1

Comp Squat 180 sec rest
135x8
185x6
235x4x6

Paused Bench 180 sec rest
135x8
155x6
180x4x6

OHP 120 sec rest
45x8
65x8
85x3x8

Bent over row 90 sec rest
135x12
155x12
165x3x12

Nordic Hamstring Curls 60 sec rest
12/12/12/12


----------



## Btcowboy

Week 2 Day 2

Comp Deadlift 180 sec rest 
135x8
225x6
315x4x6

3 count paused bench 180 sec rest
135x8
150x6
160x3x6

2 count paused SSB squat 45 sec rest
145x8
195x6
200x3x6 45 sec rests suck

Seal Rows mimic bench 90 sec rest
135x8
165x8
190x4x8
160x10


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Week 2 Day 2
> 
> Comp Deadlift 180 sec rest
> 135x8
> 225x6
> 315x4x6
> 
> 3 count paused bench 180 sec rest
> 135x8
> 150x6
> 160x3x6
> 
> 2 count paused SSB squat 45 sec rest
> 145x8
> 195x6
> 200x3x6 45 sec rests suck
> 
> Seal Rows mimic bench 90 sec rest
> 135x8
> 165x8
> 190x4x8
> 160x10



Lots of good back accessories the last few days.
Weak spot?


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lots of good back accessories the last few days.
> Weak spot?


Nope just what is in Calgary Barbells Program... weight seems light right now but it I amnin volume block so..


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Nope just what is in Calgary Barbells Program... weight seems light right now but it I amnin volume block so..



Ahhh gotcha
How is CBB treating you
I've always been interested in the program, but I was never sure if it was close enough to my hybrid SBD/Hypertrophy training that I'm currently running

Interested to see the results


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ahhh gotcha
> How is CBB treating you
> I've always been interested in the program, but I was never sure if it was close enough to my hybrid SBD/Hypertrophy training that I'm currently running
> 
> Interested to see the results


So far I like it but am only 2 weeks in to it


----------



## Btcowboy

Week 2 Day 3

Still keeping cardio at 30min fasted LISS Mon through Fri

Pin squats 120 sec rest
135x8
185x5
225x3x5

2 board press 60 sec rest
135x8
185x5
215x3x5

1 arm DB rows 90 sec rest
60x10
70x10
80x5x10

Birdogs 60 sec rest
3x6 each side


----------



## Btcowboy

So no lifting today spent the day on the river looking for a jumper that went in, and dont feel like it now. Pretty sore, imagine white water and a power boat.

Anyways scale is still trending down 224 this am for a total of 18lbs down since meet. Still aways to go to 200


----------



## Btcowboy

Week 3 Day 1

Comp squats 180 sec rest
135x8
225x6
245x4x6

Paused Bench 180 sec rest
135x8
155x6
190x4x6

OHP 120 sec rest
45x10
65x8
90x3x7

Bent over barbell row 90 sec rest
135x8
165x8
185x3x8

Nordic Hamstring Curls 60 sec rest
5x10


----------



## Btcowboy

Week 3 day 2

This was supposed to be yesterday but wasnt home to do it.

Comp Deadlift 180 sec rest
135x8
225x6
315x6
335x0x0 got called out as I started my work sets. Too cold when got home and wasnt warming back up.

3 count paused bench 180 sec rest 
135x8
155x6
175x3x4
175x12 because felt like it

2 count paused SSB squat 180 sec rest
145x8
195x4
215x3x4

Seal rows 90 sec rest
135x8
155x8
175x8
185x8
205x8 forced last couple
185x8
155x10


----------



## Btcowboy

My scale is broke lol it says I gained this past week... lying scale. 

Anyways up a couple lbs got to be the nuances of cutting because I am not eating enough to gain anything and burning a bunch with cardio, lifting, and fire dept.

See what next weeks #s are


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Btcowboy said:


> Never noticed it too much earlier in the week. Starting to feel it more now though. Starting Calgary Barbells program Sunday and decided to lower my training maxes slightly lol


I'd like to know how Calgary barbell program goes down the road if you don't mind


----------



## Btcowboy

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'd like to know how Calgary barbell program goes down the road if you don't mind


You bet, another week of volume work then into some heavier work. I am cutting so increases in strength may be hard to comment on. I will say to date I love it


----------



## Btcowboy

New Game Plan..

Cutting for the rest of the year, no meets, just get sub 200, hoping between 180-190. Then make plans for meet in 2023 at a much lighter BW. 

Not sure training protocols yet, I do know lots of horrible cardio.... for now sticking to CBB but will see how it goes. 

Gear protocol stay on 200mg test per week and am adding GH to mix for 10 months.


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Squats
135x8
225x5
235x5x5

3 count paused bench
135x8
165x5
185x3
205x5x3

Barbell Rows 
135x8
155x8
175x8
195x8
215x8

Nordic hamstring curls
4x10

Adductor red band 
3x20

Abductors red band 
3x15


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Bench 
135x8
165x5
185x5
205x5x5

Close Grip Bench 
135x8
155x5
185x3
205x5x3

OHP
45x10
65x8
85x8
95x8
100x8

EZ Bar Curls 
40x15
60x15
70x12
80x10

Bird Dogs
3x8 each side


----------



## Btcowboy

So I have been struggling to recover cutting on CBB. Dreading the workouts, and just basically feeling like shit.

I have increased cardio to 2x30mins each day. Fasted am and after my last meal of the day. I have also started incorporating walks/hikes in there as well more to combat boredom lol. 

I did my own hybrid version of 5 3 1, crossed with some CBB and some of my prep work. Its 3 days a week lifting.

I started it this week and so far so good. 

Week 1 is 5x5 for comp lift @70%
Week 2 is 5x3 for comp lift @75%
Week 3 is 5x1 for comp lift @80%
Increase 5% after every 3 weeks until Week 3 is at 90% then reevaluate 1rm to start over at 70% of the new 1rm

Day 1 squat and bench variation plus accessories 
Day 2 bench and bench variation plus accessories 
Day 3  deadlift and bench variation plus accessories 
Day 4 is a mobility day

I feel this will work well for me and allow me to recover better especially cutting. 
I weigh in tomorrow but from my 242 meet weight I am sitting around 224 225 right now and am determined to hit 180 by end of year.


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Deadlift 
135x8
225x5
315x5x5

2 board press
135x8
185x5
205x3
225x5x3

Stiff leg deadlifts 
135x8
165x8
185x8
205x8
225x8

Pull ups
10, 10, 9

Adductors red band 
3x25

Abductors red band
3x15


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> So I have been struggling to recover cutting on CBB. Dreading the workouts, and just basically feeling like shit.
> 
> I have increased cardio to 2x30mins each day. Fasted am and after my last meal of the day. I have also started incorporating walks/hikes in there as well more to combat boredom lol.
> 
> I did my own hybrid version of 5 3 1, crossed with some CBB and some of my prep work. Its 3 days a week lifting.
> 
> I started it this week and so far so good.
> 
> Week 1 is 5x5 for comp lift @70%
> Week 2 is 5x3 for comp lift @75%
> Week 3 is 5x1 for comp lift @80%
> Increase 5% after every 3 weeks until Week 3 is at 90% then reevaluate 1rm to start over at 70% of the new 1rm
> 
> Day 1 squat and bench variation plus accessories
> Day 2 bench and bench variation plus accessories
> Day 3  deadlift and bench variation plus accessories
> Day 4 is a mobility day
> 
> I feel this will work well for me and allow me to recover better especially cutting.
> I weigh in tomorrow but from my 242 meet weight I am sitting around 224 225 right now and am determined to hit 180 by end of year.



How are you planning to cut the weight.
Straight deficit, or will you be phasing deficits with refeed?


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> How are you planning to cut the weight.
> Straight deficit, or will you be phasing deficits with refeed?


Umm pretty much how I have always done it. Straight deficit with a cheat/refeed Friday nights with wife. Cycling carbs somewhat as well, more pre lifting less after. See how it goes, of course deficit will need to get deeper the lower I get.


----------



## iGone

Btcowboy said:


> Umm pretty much how I have always done it. Straight deficit with a cheat/refeed Friday nights with wife. Cycling carbs somewhat as well, more pre lifting less after. See how it goes, of course deficit will need to get deeper the lower I get.


Good to see you here btw,
Have you noticed any tangible difference with carb cycling vs plain old deficit?


----------



## Btcowboy

iGone said:


> Good to see you here btw,
> Have you noticed any tangible difference with carb cycling vs plain old deficit?


No not really and to be honest it is more to do with being lazy and not cooking up enough or any carbs. More accidental carb cycling lol, but there is a little thought behind it. Wether it makes a difference or not I cant say


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Which one of cbb program are you running again.


----------



## Btcowboy

FlyingPapaya said:


> Which one of cbb program are you running again.


I was doing the free 16 week one. The set up and the movements look good and I think great for a prep. I just found with 3x week squatting, 2x week DL and trying to do a deep cut that it was too much for me right now. Plan to consider running it after my cut. Although as deep of a cut I am doing may be next year


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> My scale is broke lol it says I gained this past week... lying scale.
> 
> Anyways up a couple lbs got to be the nuances of cutting because I am not eating enough to gain anything and burning a bunch with cardio, lifting, and fire dept.
> 
> See what next weeks #s are



In simple terms you can lose weight through increasing energy expenditure or consuming less energy. If you're already doing as much as you feel you can and eating as little as you can. Maybe a reverse diet for a bit might be something to look at. I could see if you didn't lose weight, but if you gained you're either eating a lot more than you think or your metabolism is just fucked ATM. I'm pretty sure you're smart enough to know how many calories you eat, so your metabolism might be shot. How many calories are you eating currently? With your activity levels and current weight vs goal weight I'd want to be at 3,000-3,500+ yet a day to comfortably hit my goal in the end.


----------



## Btcowboy

Powerlifter_500 said:


> In simple terms you can lose weight through increasing energy expenditure or consuming less energy. If you're already doing as much as you feel you can and eating as little as you can. Maybe a reverse diet for a bit might be something to look at. I could see if you didn't lose weight, but if you gained you're either eating a lot more than you think or your metabolism is just fucked ATM. I'm pretty sure you're smart enough to know how many calories you eat, so your metabolism might be shot. How many calories are you eating currently? With your activity levels and current weight vs goal weight I'd want to be at 3,000-3,500+ yet a day to comfortably hit my goal in the end.


Well weighed this am 222.9 so down 4 from last week. I have it planned out at 2300 cals right now. But I know I am short of the 2300 as I miss more than enough of my carbs at each meal. 3200 is around my mtce cals. May have to do a refeed try and reset metabolism.


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> Well weighed this am 222.9 so down 4 from last week. I have it planned out at 2300 cals right now. But I know I am short of the 2300 as I miss more than enough of my carbs at each meal. 3200 is around my mtce cals. May have to do a refeed try and reset metabolism.



Nice. At least the fucker started going back down again. Lol

When was the last time you ate 3200 calories for at least a week straight?


----------



## Btcowboy

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Nice. At least the fucker started going back down again. Lol
> 
> When was the last time you ate 3200 calories for at least a week straight?


Last time planned prepping for meet and way over that. Unplanned during xmas


----------



## Btcowboy

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Nice. At least the fucker started going back down again. Lol
> 
> When was the last time you ate 3200 calories for at least a week straight?


Starting a GH run in a week maybe refeed next week?


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> Last time planned prepping for meet and way over that. Unplanned during xmas



Ha. Nice. Well if the scale went back down again then the time it was up could've just been temporary fluid retention or you just didn't shit as much, etc.

At least if you're eating 2300 ATM you have a little wiggle room to go down yet without completely starving yourself. Personally I like to make sure I build my maintenance up to at least 3,500-4,000 calories a day before I drop and then only start with a 100 calorie a day deficit. And slowly work it back every few days until the scale is going down 1-2lbs/week. This way you never even have to starve yourself. You can typically finish a cut still at a comfortable amount of food. For me to go to about 18% to 12% I'll still be eating 2700-3,000 calories a day depending on how active I am.


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> Starting a GH run in a week maybe refeed next week?



Well GH is like a cutting cheat code. Lol. If you're going to throw that in you can probably just keep doing what you're doing and easily achieve what you want in the end.


----------



## Btcowboy

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Well GH is like a cutting cheat code. Lol. If you're going to throw that in you can probably just keep doing what you're doing and achieve what you want in the end.


Hoping so but want to eat a little more as I am hungry, will do better with the carbs at meals and get the calories back to about 2300. I have a refeed day every Friday... more a cheat dinner but not strict Friday at all


----------



## Btcowboy

2iu 1st month, then 3ius for 1 to 2 months, then 4ius split 2x day for rest of year


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> Hoping so but want to eat a little more as I am hungry, will do better with the carbs at meals and get the calories back to about 2300. I have a refeed day every Friday... more a cheat dinner but not strict Friday at all



Yeah.. if you're working all day I'd definitely want to be eating more than that. Lol. That's desk job working calories, not real man calories. Haha. Putting out structure fires and shit. You deserve to be able to eat a little more.


----------



## Btcowboy

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Ha. Nice. Well if the scale went back down again then the time it was up could've just been temporary fluid retention or you just didn't shit as much, etc.
> 
> At least if you're eating 2300 ATM you have a little wiggle room to go down yet without completely starving yourself. Personally I like to make sure I build my maintenance up to at least 3,500-4,000 calories a day before I drop and then only start with a 100 calorie a day deficit. And slowly work it back every few days until the scale is going down 1-2lbs/week. This way you never even have to starve yourself. You can typically finish a cut still at a comfortable amount of food. For me to go to about 18% to 12% I'll still be eating 2700-3,000 calories a day depending on how active I am.


Will take a better look at what I have been eating and what I should be eating. I know its less than I should and going to be a problem when I get super low on BW. The last 10 to 20lbs will be tough. 

Pretty sure last week was water due to snacking on some shit food. I have my daughter and grandkids living with us while they get their new place, she left her husband. So has been shit food around to snack on lol


----------



## Btcowboy

BW past Friday  222.9 down anout 20lbs

Yesterday 
Dumbell Guant sets shoulders... to get pre sweat on for the sauna

Today
Comp Squat 
135x8
185x5
225x3
255x5x3

3 count paused bench 
135x8
165x5
195x3
215x5x3

Barbell Rows 
135x8
160x8
190x8
210x8
225x8

Nordic Hamstring Curls
4x10

Adductors Black band
3x15


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Bench 
135x8
185x5
205x3
220x5x3

Close Grip Bench 
155x5
185x5
205x3
215x5x3

OHP
45x10
65x8
85x8
95x8
105x6 drop 85x6 drop 65x6 drop 45x8

EZ Bar Curls
45x15
65x12
80x12
90x10

Bird dogs
3x8 each sode


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Deadlift 
135x8
225x5
315x3
335x5x3

2 board press
135x8
185x5
215x3
235x5x3

Stiff Leg deadlifts 
135x8
170x8
205x8
225x8
245x8

Pull Ups
8/8/8/8

Adductors black band 
3x20

Abductors red band
3x15

Still doimg 2x30mins cardio ever day plus weekend  5 and 6 km hikes. Started using infrared sauna every night at FD. 

GH will be here today or tomorrow and will start running it the day after I get it. 
2iu fasted then cardio fasted, then eat.


----------



## Btcowboy

GH arrived, so will be starting tomorrow am.... I guess I get to be a pin cushion for the rest of the year lol


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> GH arrived, so will be starting tomorrow am.... I guess I get to be a pin cushion for the rest of the year lol



It's not too bad really.
I pin when I'm half sleep fucked a d barely have even gained actual consciousness yet.

So I dint even notice


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> It's not too bad really.
> I pin when I'm half sleep fucked a d barely have even gained actual consciousness yet.
> 
> So I dint even notice


I am up between 3 and 4am everyday so plan is straight out of bed to the fridge an pin half asleep too lol..


----------



## Btcowboy

Scale has me up half a lb this week. I did add back some of the carbs at my meals. Really there is no reason for scale to stall or go up. My cals are lower than mtce, i am 2xday cardio plus lifting, and firefighting. 

Current BW 223.5

Started my GH this am 

Not sure where to go next? Refeed, cut cals more, increase cardio? I think deeper cal cut or more cardio detrimental, may have to try a refeed.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Scale has me up half a lb this week. I did add back some of the carbs at my meals. Really there is no reason for scale to stall or go up. My cals are lower than mtce, i am 2xday cardio plus lifting, and firefighting.
> 
> Current BW 223.5
> 
> Started my GH this am
> 
> Not sure where to go next? Refeed, cut cals more, increase cardio? I think deeper cal cut or more cardio detrimental, may have to try a refeed.



Personally I would just stay the course with your decided plan for a while
Many different factors to gaining a tiny amount of weight on the scale

I'd wait until the mirror shows you if yoire right or wrong
You have to remember, you've been incorporating more rep volume that as a PLr, you're not specifically used to, so this could potentially totally be a good thing

Let the Mirror decide in a few more weeks


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Scale has me up half a lb this week. I did add back some of the carbs at my meals. Really there is no reason for scale to stall or go up. My cals are lower than mtce, i am 2xday cardio plus lifting, and firefighting.
> 
> Current BW 223.5
> 
> Started my GH this am
> 
> Not sure where to go next? Refeed, cut cals more, increase cardio? I think deeper cal cut or more cardio detrimental, may have to try a refeed.


Like lemon mentioned man , a half pound could be slow digestion , water retention , inflammation. I wouldn't get too jacked up over it , if you don't already just weigh in like twice a week for a month , watch the scale close , and at the end of the 4 weeks or how ever long you choose , average out your weight and draw the curve , you should easily see yourself dropping gradually.  Good Luck !!


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Like lemon mentioned man , a half pound could be slow digestion , water retention , inflammation. I wouldn't get too jacked up over it , if you don't already just weigh in like twice a week for a month , watch the scale close , and at the end of the 4 weeks or how ever long you choose , average out your weight and draw the curve , you should easily see yourself dropping gradually.  Good Luck !!


Yeah, I know you guys are right. This is just not the norm for me. I have been hanging around 222 plus or minus for a few weeks now, so a little confused. I am a weekly weigher, every Friday am all same time and same routine so it is apples to apples. 

Also starting GH should help here too, so no changes to plan until I see how it plays out of the next couple weeks.


----------



## Btcowboy

Here is basically my Cals and Macros. I calculate once and eat the same damn thing day in day out. Except Supper with wife is whatever it is but I have a decent idea what it is as its a different protein, and some salad added. Also Friday nights we eat out, so could be Korean, pizza and wings, burger fries... nothing over the top and only the one meal a week.
Anyways status quo for now.


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Squat
135x8
225x5
250x3
275x5x1

3 count paused bench
135x8
185x5
205x3
225x5x3

Barbell row
135x10
185x8
205x8
240x8

Nordic Hamstring curl 
10/10/10

Adductors black band superset Abductors red band
2x20 each leg


----------



## Btcowboy

Just got back 8 mile hike 1500ft elevation gain. 90% of the elevation gain was in the first mile..

Glad I got workout in before the hike...
 No way in hell I can squat right now lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Bench 
135x8
185x5
205x3
235x1
240x4x1
240x2

Close Grip Bench 
145x8
165x5
190x3
220x5x3

OHP
45x10
65x10
85x10
95x8

EZ Bar Curls 
50x20
60x20
70x15
80x12


----------



## Btcowboy

Today is day 6 on GH, and have no real noticable sides at 2iu. I just finished first vial and plan to increase to 3iu daily starting tomorrow, on a new vial. If no issues at 3iu will be upping to 4iu a week or 2 after tomorrow's increase. When at 4iu I will be splitting fasted am and 3hrs post supper, before bed.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Today is day 6 on GH, and have no real noticable sides at 2iu. I just finished first vial and plan to increase to 3iu daily starting tomorrow, on a new vial. If no issues at 3iu will be upping to 4iu a week or 2 after tomorrow's increase. When at 4iu I will be splitting fasted am and 3hrs post supper, before bed.



Sounds good
Remember, you can back off the dose if you start getting sides, run the lower dose for a period then creep back up
Should be good with the 3ius, no problem


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Sounds good
> Remember, you can back off the dose if you start getting sides, run the lower dose for a period then creep back up
> Should be good with the 3ius, no problem


Yeah I hear the difference between 2 and 4 is night and day. The sooner I can get there the better, but want to do it right and keep the sides down... not to mention hear split doses best, just not worth it under 4


----------



## Btcowboy

Last of this 3 week block will be increasing % by 5 for the next 3 weeks. Started 3iu GH today 

Comp Deadlift 
135x8
225x5
315x3
365x4x1 felt good so jumped up for last set.... 405x1 also easy 

Red band facepulls 
3x20 each side

2 board press
135x10
165x8
185x5
225x3
240x5x1

Stiff leg deadlifts 
135x8
185x8
225x8
245x8
255x8

Was supposed to do pull ups but shoulder not into it so....
Black Band straight arm pushdown lat focus
3x20

Adductors red band
3x50


----------



## Btcowboy

BW today down 2.5lbs to 221.3. 

Clothes seem to fit better so maybe just maybe we are on the right path


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Squat 
135x8
185x5
225x5
255x5x5

3 count paused bench 
135x8
185x5
205x3
230x5x3

Barbell Rows 
135x15
165x15
185x12
155x15
135x15

Nordic Hamstring curl 
4x10

Adductor black band
3x20 each leg

Abductor red band
1x20, 2x15 each leg


----------



## Btcowboy

Feel tired all the time these days, getting 8 plus a night and a nap in afternoon most days, just seem tired. Some GH tingling in hands but very sporadic. 

Bench felt heavy today and mis judged RPE on my working sets. 

Comp Bench 
135x8
185x5
205x5
225x2x5
225x4
215x4
205x5
155x9

JM Press never did these and wanted to try in place of CG bench
45x10
65x10
85x10
95x8
105x8
120x5
135x5

Seated DB Shoulder Press
25x15
35x12
40x10
45x8
50x7
35x12

EZ bar curls
40x15
70x10
90x10
100x8
70x15

Planks
60 sec
50 sec
50 sec


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Feel tired all the time these days, getting 8 plus a night and a nap in afternoon most days, just seem tired. Some GH tingling in hands but very sporadic.
> 
> Bench felt heavy today and mis judged RPE on my working sets.
> 
> Comp Bench
> 135x8
> 185x5
> 205x5
> 225x2x5
> 225x4
> 215x4
> 205x5
> 155x9
> 
> JM Press never did these and wanted to try in place of CG bench
> 45x10
> 65x10
> 85x10
> 95x8
> 105x8
> 120x5
> 135x5
> 
> Seated DB Shoulder Press
> 25x15
> 35x12
> 40x10
> 45x8
> 50x7
> 35x12
> 
> EZ bar curls
> 40x15
> 70x10
> 90x10
> 100x8
> 70x15
> 
> Planks
> 60 sec
> 50 sec
> 50 sec


Nice on the JM's man those are some of my favorites.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Nice on the JM's man those are some of my favorites.


Yeah I see you do them often so thought try them out... going to take some practice to get it right, they smoke the triceps lol


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah I see you do them often so thought try them out... going to take some practice to get it right, they smoke the triceps lol


This helped me when I added them in to check my form , the man himself teaching his lift.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> This helped me when I added them in to check my form , the man himself teaching his lift.


Sweet will check it out


----------



## silentlemon1011

Yano said:


> This helped me when I added them in to check my form , the man himself teaching his lift.



Love the Elite FTS guys and mentality of training

Wether its Blakely being a gentle giant or Tate being an absolute fucking psycho


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok going to heed advice and stick at 3iu for at least another week, tiredness seems to be getting better but will wait. 

Going to finish this week as planned the x5 week, deload next week, then back at it x3 week then x1

Comp Deadlift 
135x8
225x5
315x5
335x5x5

Larson Press something different 
135x8
165x8
185x5
205x5
215x4x3
215x5
155x12

Black band hamstring curl 
4x15 each leg

Black band straight arm pushdown lat focus
4x20


----------



## Btcowboy

As its deload wanted to hit neglected stuff today. Used the firehall gym so access to cables and machines 

Seated DB shoulder press
20x12
25x12
35x10
40x8
45x8 drop 25x15

DB side laterals
15x15
20x12
25x10
30x8
25x10
20x12
15x15

Bent over rear delt flies
10x15
15x15
20x10
25x10

Facepulls no idea weight just number
4x20
6x20
8x15
10x15

DB shrugs 2 sec hold
50x15
60x15
70x15
80x15

Machine preacher curl no idea weigh slow eccentric 
7x12
8x12
9x10
10x8

Cable EZ bar curl drop set no idea weight
4x16
3x10
2x8
1x1t

Machine bench press short range of motion tricep focus. Again no idea weight
7x20
9x20
11x20
13x20
15x15

Vbar pushdown drop set weight?
8x20
6x15
4x15
2x30

Seated calf raise
45x20
90x12
90x12
45x20

Now in the sauna.


----------



## Btcowboy

Never did update body weight last Friday.

220.0 so down 1.3 for the week. 40 weeks left to cut 40lbs should be doable. Total of 22 lbs down from Meet day weight. 

Cardio sucks lol, 30 plus mins am fasted and 30 plus mins after supper. Hikes and walks as often as I can which is way more enjoyable than the stationary bike. I may for a mix up hit the treadmill at the firehall gym and/or start running stairs in full turnout and scba with 2.5inch hose line for 30 mins, when I can. 

I am increasing GH to 4iu this coming Saturday. Will see how things go for a month or so then consider ECA or DMAA and Albuterol which I have run in the past.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Never did update body weight last Friday.
> 
> 220.0 so down 1.3 for the week. 40 weeks left to cut 40lbs should be doable. Total of 22 lbs down from Meet day weight.
> 
> Cardio sucks lol, 30 plus mins am fasted and 30 plus mins after supper. Hikes and walks as often as I can which is way more enjoyable than the stationary bike. I may for a mix up hit the treadmill at the firehall gym and/or start running stairs in full turnout and scba with 2.5inch hose line for 30 mins, when I can.
> 
> I am increasing GH to 4iu this coming Saturday. Will see how things go for a month or so then consider ECA or DMAA and Albuterol which I have run in the past.



Albuterol is my drug of choice.
ECA gave me a heart attack and DMAA is scary.


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Albuterol is my drug of choice.
> ECA gave me a heart attack and DMAA is scary.


Damn ECA and a heart attack, never would have thought. 

ECA I have run many times and never jad an issue. I have run T3 and Clen as well and didnt react well on it. Last January I ran my sources Evoke and you know who that is, it is DMAA, Albuterol, and Caffeine with good results and no issues. 

I am not in a rush, little by little to get to 180


----------



## Btcowboy

Deload

Comp Squat 
135x8
185x3x5

Comp Bench 
135x8
155x3x5

Comp Deadlift 
135x8
225x3x5

Easy peasy in and out in under 30 mins... rushed due to issues at work


----------



## Btcowboy

Last day of deload 

Comp Squat 
135x8
185x5
225x3x3

Comp Bench 
135x8
155x5
185x3x3

Comp Deadlift 
135x8
225x5
255x3x3


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Last day of deload
> 
> Comp Squat
> 135x8
> 185x5
> 225x3x3
> 
> Comp Bench
> 135x8
> 155x5
> 185x3x3
> 
> Comp Deadlift
> 135x8
> 225x5
> 255x3x3



Nice
Back to some heavier shit


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Nice
> Back to some heavier shit


You bet, nothing stupid heavy but back on program where I left off. Cutting weight and still trying to push the numbers up does not make for enjoyable work outs lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Finally back under 220lbs.
Bodyweight this am 217.2 thats a 25lb loss from meet weight, and 37 to go to target weight lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Squat 
135x8
225x5
255x3
275x5x3

3 count paused bench 
135x8
185x5
215x2x3 tad light 
225x3x3

Dumbell Rows
50x12
60x12
70x10
80x10

Nordic Hamstring Curls
10, 10, 10


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Bench 
135x8
185x5
205x3
225x5x3

JM Press
45x12
65x12
75x10
85x10 drop 65x8 drop 45x12

Black bamd tricep pushdown 
20
20
20 drop red bandx15

Pinwheel curls 
25x20
30x18
35x12
40x10


----------



## Trendkill

I like seeing the JM presses in the powerlifting logs.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> I like seeing the JM presses in the powerlifting logs.


Thanks to @Yano I thought I would try them out...


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Deadlift 
135x8
225x5
315x3
360x5x3

Larson Press
135x12
165x12
185x8
200x7
175x8
155x10

Dimel Deadlift
135x15
185x15
205x15
225x15

Black Band Pulldowns
3x20 each arm


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> Comp Deadlift
> 135x8
> 225x5
> 315x3
> 360x5x3
> 
> Larson Press
> 135x12
> 165x12
> 185x8
> 200x7
> 175x8
> 155x10
> 
> Dimel Deadlift
> 135x15
> 185x15
> 205x15
> 225x15
> 
> Black Band Pulldowns
> 3x20 each arm


thats a monster base builder workout right der. Nice worrk!!!


----------



## The Phoenix

i can only read about it.  I miss the weights.  My brain is growing though.


----------



## Btcowboy

Body weight is up a couple lbs  219 and change this am. Not happy about it but a couple bad days eating this week. Cardio still in point as is all lifting. See how it continues of the coming weeks. 

Been at 4iu split GH for about a week now. No major sides to report. I did have a rushed pm pin, hurt  felt the shot go in, got a lump and some ab pain and good bruise. No worries just a bad shot. May consider in a couple months down the road doing 3iu am, 2iu pm unsure.

Ordered some of the Evoke(DMAA, Albuterol, Caffeine)I like so much lol... just getting it on hand but likely use later in this process. Need to keep tools available as needed when stalls happen. 

Strength holding in there, slightly less strength right now based of my bench as DL and squat lighter.


----------



## Btcowboy

Missed my Sunday workout as spent the weekend building the wife a gazebo. Then yesterday shot a brad nail into my thumb. 

My Mojo is gone, feeling like a chore especially with all the cardio I am doing. Just getting done what I can. Started ECA stack today as well

Comp Bench 
135x8
185x5
205x3
225x1
240x1
250x5x1 25lbs over planned weight but it felt good so went for it

JM press
45x15
65x15
85x12
90x8 drop 65x12

Black band tricep pushdown 
20/16/16/15

DB Hammer curls 
25x20
30x20
40x12
50x8 drop 35x8


----------



## Trendkill

Brad nail to the thumb just cause you can.  Hope that heals up fast.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Brad nail to the thumb just cause you can.  Hope that heals up fast.


Haha I was building boxes for the gazebo and one went through at an angle. Went in dead center and hit the bone, nailed me to the box lol... didnt affect lifting today, but is bruised and swollen, need to go get a tetanus shot and possibly antibiotics as its looking like it is starting to get a bit of infection


----------



## Trendkill

I once cut my hand with a hole saw while modding a computer case.  Thing jumped right off the metal, bit my hand and went back to the metal.  The scar looks like a small shark bite so that's what I tell people it is.  Haven't nailed myself to anything yet and hoping I don't ever do that.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> I once cut my hand with a hole saw while modding a computer case.  Thing jumped right off the metal, bit my hand and went back to the metal.  The scar looks like a small shark bite so that's what I tell people it is.  Haven't nailed myself to anything yet and hoping I don't ever do that.


Ouch


----------



## Btcowboy

Whiny, long, rant, post, sorry

Damn I am struggling to get the motivation to lift these days.... I am always looking for a reason to skip... I dont get it.

Maybe its no meet planned so no end goal. Maybe its my goal right now is to drop to 180lbs. Speaking of which my FB memories popped up a memory from 2018 I was in a supplement company's transformation challenge, the last day pic submissions. I was 186 and had abs lol. 
Maybe its the tons of cardio, sore legs, weight feels heavy, etc. Maybe its me getting bored with routine.  

Something needs to change, just not sure what yet. 

Have been looking at different routines, even non PL to change things up... my biggest issue is equipment available at home and at hall. Would love to do CD2 again, or another Meadows program. Thought about PHAT, even looked at Athlean X Inferno... i dunno just in a slump.....


Ok enough whining for now, I have my DL day to get done lol


----------



## quackattack

I know the feeling.  Maybe try switching up accessory/assistance work.  Add some new goals like PRs in pull ups, push ups, lunges or some shit that's different than what you normally do.  

There should be some things that you can push while in a cut to keep it exciting.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Whiny, long, rant, post, sorry
> 
> Damn I am struggling to get the motivation to lift these days.... I am always looking for a reason to skip... I dont get it.
> 
> Maybe its no meet planned so no end goal. Maybe its my goal right now is to drop to 180lbs. Speaking of which my FB memories popped up a memory from 2018 I was in a supplement company's transformation challenge, the last day pic submissions. I was 186 and had abs lol.
> Maybe its the tons of cardio, sore legs, weight feels heavy, etc. Maybe its me getting bored with routine.
> 
> Something needs to change, just not sure what yet.
> 
> Have been looking at different routines, even non PL to change things up... my biggest issue is equipment available at home and at hall. Would love to do CD2 again, or another Meadows program. Thought about PHAT, even looked at Athlean X Inferno... i dunno just in a slump.....
> 
> 
> Ok enough whining for now, I have my DL day to get done lol



Yeah shit happens
Sometimes it's just time to take a break

Took a 1 week break before I started my cycle
Been hitting it hard since I came back Monday

Feel great and motivated

The calories are big too, now that om bulking, I feel amazing

The lowered calories take their toll


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Deadlift 
135x8
225x5
315x3
405x1
435x1
460x1
475x1 26lbs under meet 3rd
490x0 just didn't have it but also 25lbs lighter

Larson Bench
135x8
165x8
185x8
205x8
Then wife came in with bad news...

So my son ODed and is in hospital. Hospital said its grave, so we are on our way to see him and how bad it is. Its a 2hr ferry ride and then another hr driving. Sitting on ferry now and posting this as it takes my mind off it some.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Comp Deadlift
> 135x8
> 225x5
> 315x3
> 405x1
> 435x1
> 460x1
> 475x1 26lbs under meet 3rd
> 490x0 just didn't have it but also 25lbs lighter
> 
> Larson Bench
> 135x8
> 165x8
> 185x8
> 205x8
> Then wife came in with bad news...
> 
> So my son ODed and is in hospital. Hospital said its grave, so we are on our way to see him and how bad it is. Its a 2hr ferry ride and then another hr driving. Sitting on ferry now and posting this as it takes my mind off it some.



Shit
Hope hes alright
Best wishes to you and the family my friend.


----------



## PZT

Hope everything ends up ok for you


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Hope your son is okay. 

Also cutting just sucks, have to power through till the motivation returns.


----------



## Btcowboy

Quick update, he is alive and breathing on his own. He was without oxygen for too long so right now significant brain damage. Hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. 

Left wife with him and our daughter and heading home.


----------



## Trendkill

No words BT.  You can never be prepared for stuff like this.  Stay strong man.


----------



## The Phoenix

prayers are with you man.


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> Hope everything ends up ok for you





Perrin Aybara said:


> Hope your son is okay.
> 
> Also cutting just sucks, have to power through till the motivation returns.





Trendkill said:


> No words BT.  You can never be prepared for stuff like this.  Stay strong man.





The Phoenix said:


> prayers are with you man.


Thanks Brothers,

The  kid needs all the prayers he can get right now


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Squat 
135x8
225x5
260x3
295x3
315x3x1
275x5
225x8

2 count paused bench 
135x8
185x5
205x3
225x3x3
205x8
185x8

Black band pull down 100 each arm
20/20/20

Nordic Hamstring curl 
10/10/10


----------



## Yano

I'm just getting caught up with the logs man ,,, I don't know what I can say ,, We got a  ton of prayers around to send. Fuck I wish i was good with words. God Bless you all


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> I'm just getting caught up with the logs man ,,, I don't know what I can say ,, We got a  ton of prayers around to send. Fuck I wish i was good with words. God Bless you all


Thanks brother I appreciate the prayers. Feel so bad for my wife, we out a dog down 2 weeks ago, her aunt died a week ago, and now this. She has MS and the stress of all this is going to put her into an MS attack... anyways thanks again


----------



## Btcowboy

Face Pulls red band
3x20 each arm 

Comp Bench 
135x8
185x5
205x5
215x3x5
195x5
165x10

JM Press 
45x12
65x10
85x8
95x5
110x3 drop 65x15

High Incline DB press
40x15
50x10
60x6 drop 45x10 

Rack push up bench grip mimic decline press
12/14/12

Pinwheel curls 
30x12
35x12
40x10
45x8

Sleeping like shit but getting by, no change in kids current state or prognosis. Wife is still with him and will be until he is stable enough to be transported to where we live, or the worst happens.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Face Pulls red band
> 3x20 each arm
> 
> Comp Bench
> 135x8
> 185x5
> 205x5
> 215x3x5
> 195x5
> 165x10
> 
> JM Press
> 45x12
> 65x10
> 85x8
> 95x5
> 110x3 drop 65x15
> 
> High Incline DB press
> 40x15
> 50x10
> 60x6 drop 45x10
> 
> Rack push up bench grip mimic decline press
> 12/14/12
> 
> Pinwheel curls
> 30x12
> 35x12
> 40x10
> 45x8
> 
> Sleeping like shit but getting by, no change in kids current state or prognosis. Wife is still with him and will be until he is stable enough to be transported to where we live, or the worst happens.



Atill many prayers bro
Hope all turns out


----------



## beachbody30

Man - my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Btcowboy

BW down 3lbs to 216

Decided to go off plan today

Larson Press
135x8
155x8
175x8
195x8
210x8
190x9

Skullcrushers 
50x15
70x15
90x8
89x12

Red Band Tricep pushdown amraps
40/35/35

EZ Bar Curls 
30x20
50x20
70x15
90x2x8

DB Hammer Curls 
20x20
25x18
30x12
35x8


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Squat 
135x8
185x5
225x3
275x3
290x5x3

3 count paused bench 
135x8
185x5
205x3
225x3
235x3x3

Barbell Rows 
135x12
185x10
205x8
225x8
185x12

Black band hamstring curls
15/15/15/15 each leg


----------



## Btcowboy

Was supposed to be bench day but shit came up so it didnt happen. Will try to do tomorrow, or do it Thursday as opposed to my DL day, dunno

Still hit my cardio which is daily 30 mins am and tonight do 45 mins. Always 2 a day cardio everyday and I fucking haye cardio, even more so now lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Man, just catching up and read about your son. I'm really sorry to hear that; I hope he can get in recovery and stay clean. Lots of us on here have been through similar. Feel free to pm if you want to talk about it.


----------



## Btcowboy

CohibaRobusto said:


> Man, just catching up and read about your son. I'm really sorry to hear that; I hope he can get in recovery and stay clean. Lots of us on here have been through similar. Feel free to pm if you want to talk about it.


Thank you very much.

 He has been clean and sober off and on over the years. The longest I have seen him clean was 2yrs. Last year he went to shit and started using again. We didn't know but apparently he ODed last year and we never knew but he recovered. This time it was different circumstances, the girl he was with gave him a naloxone shot and never called 911. Over an hour later she realized he was still overdosed amd gave him a second shot then called 911. So he was deprived of oxygen for a long time. 

He is alive and his vitals are stable. He goes in for surgery on Thursday to put a feeding tube into his stomach. He is still not moving but my wife believes he has said a word or two here and there and has squeezed her hand. Thats about it at this point. Its been 2 weeks now and mu wife really wants to come home but she wont leave him until they transfer him here. The things they are waiting on is this feeding tube, his EEG to come back and them being able to take him off anti seizure meds and not go in to seizures before they will consider the transfer. Starting to get expensive with wife away.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's beyond sad. I can't imagine what y'all are going through.

I feel bad because I put my parents through some of this in my 20's.

You sharing it really helped me treasure my sobriety today. It reminds me that it's not just for me but the people we love too.


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> He has been clean and sober off and on over the years. The longest I have seen him clean was 2yrs. Last year he went to shit and started using again. We didn't know but apparently he ODed last year and we never knew but he recovered. This time it was different circumstances, the girl he was with gave him a naloxone shot and never called 911. Over an hour later she realized he was still overdosed amd gave him a second shot then called 911. So he was deprived of oxygen for a long time.
> 
> He is alive and his vitals are stable. He goes in for surgery on Thursday to put a feeding tube into his stomach. He is still not moving but my wife believes he has said a word or two here and there and has squeezed her hand. Thats about it at this point. Its been 2 weeks now and mu wife really wants to come home but she wont leave him until they transfer him here. The things they are waiting on is this feeding tube, his EEG to come back and them being able to take him off anti seizure meds and not go in to seizures before they will consider the transfer. Starting to get expensive with wife away.



I’m sorry to man. I am glad you still care for him and are doing what you can for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> I’m sorry to man. I am glad you still care for him and are doing what you can for him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you its hard to care when we have been dealing with him and drug issues since he was about 11, so about 20yrs of this. We were always worried we would get the call that he was dead. Over time we maybe got used to it but the fear was always there. Now that its reality it opens up a whole new can of worms of fear, regret.


----------



## Btcowboy

To add to the above post. My oldest daughter lives in the same town as him. Living with her boyfriend, this has helped tremendously with accommodations and transport for the wife to and from hospital. 

However, the other night I get a text from her boyfriend saying he is trying but this is driving him nuts. He is a passive aggressive little bitch and would not say he wanted my wife to go but I kept pressing him to say it, which he never did. I told him I would work on finding a place for her and told him Inwas pretty disappointed to hear this from him. He got all defensive and in true passive aggressive nature said thats not what I meant. I tried and did stay as polite as possible through most of the exchange. He stopped texting and about 2hrs later my phone wakes me up to a text, and hr semi bashes wife and kids and says I cant tell him they dont drive me nuts. Then I lost it and told him cant believe he is that big of a douche bag and what does he expect. He then calls me a mouthy prick, I am not welcome at his place and who do I think I am. Now I snap and am on phone with my daughter and let her known what he said, and if he was here now he would be on the ground. Told her I would be on first ferry in the morning and be showing up at their place to take care of her prick of a boyfriend. I didn't head over yesterday, still pissed and if I see him anywhere again it will be dealt with then. He told my wife she cant stay there anymore, broke up with my daughter. 

So now wife is on way home as we have nowhere for her to stay. My daughter told him they are common law and she isnt going anywhere until she gets se money-saved to leave. 

Been a rough few weeks, and appreciate everyones prayers and support.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Hang in there man. Don't do anything that could land you in jail. You won't be much help to anyone from behind bars.


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok just made up the important stuff I missed yesterday 

Comp Bench 
135x8
185x5
205x3
225x3
235x3x3

JM press
45x12
65x12
75x12
85x10
95x8

Thats it and believe now we.are starting to see decrease in strength on cut


----------



## Trendkill

I really appreciate you sharing more details. I cannot imagine having to start dealing with this at 11 years old.  You and your wife are saints. As parents we love our kids unconditionally. This is an easy thing to say and do when life is easy but in times like this it takes everything you’ve got. Stay strong. Keep loving your son and hold that wife close when she gets back.

And please film the beat down of the boyfriend for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Deadlift 
135x8
225x5
315x3
365x3x3 a tad lighter than I wanted but RPE was higher than expected today

Facepulls red band
3x25 each arm 

Larson Press
135x15
165x15
185x8
205x6
155x12

Purple band pull down 
12/12/12

Black band straight arm pushdown 
20/20/20


----------



## Yano

Hugs n prayers man. God gives his hardest battles to his toughest warriors. Man upstairs believes you have the strength and skill to come through this , so you need to as well. Never met you but I love you as a man as a father and as a Christian. You keep your head up , your arms around your family and do what it takes to see them through this. 

I'd want to beat the little fucking boyfriend down with a bat personally but you can't help much from county. Just be careful and try to keep your cool.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Hugs n prayers man. God gives his hardest battles to his toughest warriors. Man upstairs believes you have the strength and skill to come through this , so you need to as well. Never met you but I love you as a man as a father and as a Christian. You keep your head up , your arms around your family and do what it takes to see them through this.
> 
> I'd want to beat the little fucking boyfriend down with a bat personally but you can't help much from county. Just be careful and try to keep your cool.


Thanks brother and yeah the thought of being in cells while the mrs was dealing with this is the only reason I did not hop on the ferry and go over.. however if I happen to see him one day just like the 45lb plate guy, I might "stumble" and have my fists land on his face a couple of times lol.


----------



## Btcowboy

Bodyweight today down another 2lbs to 214. So far down 28lbs from my meet weight at the end of November. Still on track for 180 by emd of year. Strength loss is starting to really show now. Its expected so not going to worry about it.


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Squat
135x8
225x5
275x3
315x5x1

Black band facepulls
4x15 each arm

T&G Bench
135x8
165x8
185x8
205x8
225x8
205x10
185x10

Black band hamstring curls
2x20 each leg
1x15 each leg


----------



## Btcowboy

So just sitting here and thinking. I kinda miss being on blast lol..

Just had 3 kits of Opti 280 purples show up so I am good until October for GH. Looking at my stash and pondering. With the goal of hitting the 180lb mark by the end of the year.

Currently at 200mg test cyp per week, 4iu GH split 2x a day, and running ECA stack and plan to stop ECA in a couple weeks (4 weeks total).

I donate blood again at the end of April and was thinking about after that, based on whats in my stash.

4 weeks beginning of May
30mg Tren A ED 210/wk
50mg Test Cyp ED 350 wk just do them together for ease
4iu GH split
I do have some Var as well but was thinking of saving it for later.
After the tren is gone back to 200 test per week and let body come back to normal.

Then I have my DMAA/Albuterol/Caffeine stack and Var. The thought was after 6 to 8 weeks off the Tren start running Var lower dose daily 20 to 40mg, and either run the DMAA mix with it or wait until a month or so after the var.

Too much time to think lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Face pulls red band
3x30 each arm

Comp Bench 
135x8
185x5
215x3
235x1
250x2x1
255x3x1

JM Press
45x12
65x12
85x8
95x8
115x5
125x3
135x2 drop 95x12

Black Band Pushdown 
4x25

EZ Bar Curls
50x15
70x15
90x10
110x8


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Logs looking good brother! Sorry about your son, hope all is going well


----------



## Btcowboy

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Logs looking good brother! Sorry about your son, hope all is going well


Thank you brother, I try but its a grind these days lol.

Still waiting for kid to get transferred to the hospital here, when who knows. He is sort of talking now so a positive.


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> Thank you brother, I try but its a grind these days lol.
> 
> Still waiting for kid to get transferred to the hospital here, when who knows. He is sort of talking now so a positive.


That’s great news.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Thank you brother, I try but its a grind these days lol.
> 
> Still waiting for kid to get transferred to the hospital here, when who knows. He is sort of talking now so a positive.



Good to hear
That's progress
Day by day brother, that's great news


----------



## Btcowboy

Btcowboy said:


> Bodyweight today down another 2lbs to 214. So far down 28lbs from my meet weight at the end of November. Still on track for 180 by emd of year. Strength loss is starting to really show now. Its expected so not going to worry about it.


Seems to depend on day the strength loss or lack off strength loss. Realistically right now my numbers are about 20 to 30lbs off my PRs and I am 28lbs lighter. So taking that as a win right now.


----------



## Btcowboy

Appears my belt is becoming too big lol. I am going to be needing a smaller one soon. I have an XL Inzer Forever single prong and will be buying a medium or large lever belt for my next one. I am torn between the cheaper Inzer or Pioneer, and the SBD one. If I go SBD its 13mm, but if I go Inzer or Pioneer do I go 10mm or 13mm? My current Inzer is 10mm. Of course I still got a bunch of weight to drop so waiting to buy obviously, just curious to any feedback from you guys


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Appears my belt is becoming too big lol. I am going to be needing a smaller one soon. I have an XL Inzer Forever single prong and will be buying a medium or large lever belt for my next one. I am torn between the cheaper Inzer or Pioneer, and the SBD one. If I go SBD its 13mm, but if I go Inzer or Pioneer do I go 10mm or 13mm? My current Inzer is 10mm. Of course I still got a bunch of weight to drop so waiting to buy obviously, just curious to any feedback from you guys



Never tried an SBD belt, let me know how it goes if you decide to go that route
I'm very happy with my SBD sleeves and I can only assume the quality is there.

I like the 10mm, maybe I'm weird, but I feel like I can really TORQUE the thinner belts on better than the slightly thicker ones
Probably just me lol


----------



## Yano

I'm about as fancy as a dull rock ,,  this is the belt I bought 2 years ago and I still use her works great. 








						Titan Texas 4x4" Training Belt - Anderson Powerlifting
					

Shop now for all your powerlifting supplies. Anderson is your go-to for all KLA brand gear and many top brands of apparel, belts, sleeves, wraps & supplies.




					www.andersonpowerlifting.com


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Never tried an SBD belt, let me know how it goes if you decide to go that route
> I'm very happy with my SBD sleeves and I can only assume the quality is there.
> 
> I like the 10mm, maybe I'm weird, but I feel like I can really TORQUE the thinner belts on better than the slightly thicker ones
> Probably just me lol


Will do just waiting to hit the 190s then see what waist size is. Pretty decent range so with lowest planned for 180 and then planned maintenance weight of 198ish it should be the last belt


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> I'm about as fancy as a dull rock ,,  this is the belt I bought 2 years ago and I still use her works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan Texas 4x4" Training Belt - Anderson Powerlifting
> 
> 
> Shop now for all your powerlifting supplies. Anderson is your go-to for all KLA brand gear and many top brands of apparel, belts, sleeves, wraps & supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.andersonpowerlifting.com


That looks like a decent belt, wanting to try out a lever belt this time around. Love my single prong mind you


----------



## Btcowboy

Started lifting then got called out for a med aid call. Came back and did what I could. Low back sore so skipped DLs, and bench felt heavy. Deload next week I am thinking.  So a mixed bag today

Larson Bench 
135x8
185x8
205x8
215x6
195x8
165x8

Black band tricep pushdown 
3x20

Black band pulldowns
25/20/15 each arm

Black band straight arm pushdown 
3x20


----------



## Trendkill

Been using the same Inzer double prong belt for over 20 years.


----------



## Btcowboy

Didnt get a weigh in yesterday slept in and had to rush out door and forgot. On the road all day so ate like shit and tired as fuck. Got home about 11pm from a course, just got to bed and called out for an overdose. Little sleep and up early today. Course today and tomorrow out of town so again shit food and no time for cardio. This will repeat next Friday, Saturday amd Sunday as well. 

Since its a deload a week and I have been cutting since end of January maybe this can be considered a little break and somewhat of a refeed lol.


----------



## Btcowboy

Quick Update

Super busy with FD calls and training, super busyvat work. They had a bunch of people quit so I need to backfill 4 positions by myself and my normal job. Not sure how this is going to work, may be modifying my workout schedule...

Last weekend and this weekend 3 days of courses so again no cardio and shit food. This week I am hitingmy 2 a day cardio sessions but my lifting time is suffering, it is a deload week so not so detrimental.


----------



## Btcowboy

Not much to update 

Bad news, I didnt get in any planned workouts. I did manage to get some shoulder, bicep and tricep work in but that is all. Taking on the extra work of those quitting at work is making it tough. Even my cardio suffered a little this week. 

Good news, I am still dropping BW sitting at 212.3 this am. Pretty much halfway there now. 

This weekend is the last weekend of a course I am in. Written final tonight, practical practice tomorrow, and then practical final on Sunday. This course also causing issues with lifting time and proper diet/nutrition. Hoping I can figure a workout schedule for next week.


----------



## Btcowboy

This course is finally over....I think..... aced the practical exam but the written I am a little worried about. 50 questions, found very tough and not really prepared for but finished in 9 mins so not hopeful right now, maybe re writting in a couple weeks.  No other courses booked until September but do expect a technical rope rescue course before then. 

Work still a joke, this week I am hoping to have a schedule worked out to at least fit my lifting in somewhere.

Plan this week is to get the lifting back on track, keep the cardio going.


----------



## Btcowboy

So said fuck work and stepped away and hit the gym. Only missed 1 week vut felt like a year. 

A light SBD day to get back into it again. 

Comp Squat
135x8
185x2x5
225x2x3
255x2x1
275x2x1

Comp Bench 
135x8
155x2x5
185x2x3
210x2x1
230x2x1

Comp Deadlift 
135x8
225x2x5
275x2x3
315x2x1
365x2x1

All felt good


----------



## Btcowboy

Legs are fried still  take a week off and you get DOMS again lol

Chest and arms today

Larson Bench
135x8
155x8
175x8
190x8
200x5
185x6
135x8

JM Press
45x20
65x15
85x8
65x12

Superset Red band OH tricep extensions and tricep pushdown 
25/25
25/20
25/20

Ezbar Curls  superset narrow and wide grip
40x12/12
60x10/10
70x8/8

DB hammer curls 
20x15
A weight fell off and cant get it back on so we are done for the day.

Tonight I an hitting the sauna, will do some shoulder work while waiting for it to warm up.

Next week should be back to normal lifting barring work issues


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Legs are fried still  take a week off and you get DOMS again lol
> 
> Chest and arms today
> 
> Larson Bench
> 135x8
> 155x8
> 175x8
> 190x8
> 200x5
> 185x6
> 135x8
> 
> JM Press
> 45x20
> 65x15
> 85x8
> 65x12
> 
> Superset Red band OH tricep extensions and tricep pushdown
> 25/25
> 25/20
> 25/20
> 
> Ezbar Curls  superset narrow and wide grip
> 40x12/12
> 60x10/10
> 70x8/8
> 
> DB hammer curls
> 20x15
> A weight fell off and cant get it back on so we are done for the day.
> 
> Tonight I an hitting the sauna, will do some shoulder work while waiting for it to warm up.
> 
> Next week should be back to normal lifting barring work issues



What are you weighing in at these days?


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> What are you weighing in at these days?


Was 212 last week went up this week sadly, 214 today.


----------



## Btcowboy

Since I am planning a mini blast in a couple weeks I decided to up my test dose today to give me another 2 weeks to get it built up a little more beforehand.

Min blast to be
5 weeks (the amount of Tren I have)
Tren A 30mg ED total 210mg/wk
Test C 20mg ED total 350mg/wk
Added to 4iu GH, increase test from 200 to 350.

Never run tren before so this will be a bit of a test how I react to it. Also use it up so it wont gp to waste. ED pins IM might suck but doing  2x day GH already so this will be 3 pins a day for 5 weeks.

Any thoughts on this?


Another thing happened this am for my weekly test pin. Hit scar tissue in delt, felt the needle hang up, or rub the whole way in. Of course on the day I pin 1.2ml, took forever to pin and cramped the hand lol. Whats best method breaking up scar tissue? Need to do this as best as possible before dauly injections as I use delts and quads only right now. Thinking the power massager daily may help


----------



## Btcowboy

Lets see if I can keep at it this week 

Comp Squat 70%
135x8
185x5
225x5
250x5x5

3 count paused bench 
135x8
160x5
185x5
200x3x5

DB Rows
40x15
55x15
65x10
80x10

Nordic Hamstring curl 
3x8


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Bench 70%
135x8
165x5
185x5
200x5x5

JM Press
45x15
70x10
95x8
110x5
120x3
125x3 drop 65x20

OHP
45x10
70x8
95x5
115x5
125x4

Side laterals 30 sec rest 3 rounds of 20lb amraps
20x20/13/9

EZ Bar Curls
50x15
70x15
90x8
80x8
70x10


----------



## Trendkill

Any updates you can share about your son BT?


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Any updates you can share about your son BT?


Yup, he is still in hospital and we havent been able to get over to see him in a few weeks. Our oldest daughter lives in the same place as him so sees him a few times a week and facetimes him with us. We are still trying to get him transferred to a hospital here, red tape and no luck so far.

He is able to understand directions and use his hands, he can talk a few words in a mumble. He is progressing for the better albeit slow...

Thank you for asking  means a lot to me


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> Yup, he is still in hospital and we havent been able to get over to see him in a few weeks. Our oldest daughter lives in the same place as him so sees him a few times a week and facetimes him with us. We are still trying to get him transferred to a hospital here, red tape and no luck so far.
> 
> He is able to understand directions and use his hands, he can talk a few words in a mumble. He is progressing for the better albeit slow...
> 
> Thank you for asking  means a lot to me


That sounds like positive improvements for him.  Hopefully the recovery continues.  

The hospital bureaucratic bullshit is another story.  That has got to be so frustrating to deal with.


----------



## Btcowboy

Comp Deadlift 70%
135x8
225x5
315x5
335x5x5

Larson Press
135x8
155x8
175x8
190x6
Kept these light due to shoulder.pain but even then they hurt so called them

Black Band pull down 
3x20 each arm

Black band Hamstring curl 
3x20 each leg

Thinking next week starting my prep program again, some added volume, amraps on peak days.... see how it goes especially with my mini blast coming up.


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Yup, he is still in hospital and we havent been able to get over to see him in a few weeks. Our oldest daughter lives in the same place as him so sees him a few times a week and facetimes him with us. We are still trying to get him transferred to a hospital here, red tape and no luck so far.
> 
> He is able to understand directions and use his hands, he can talk a few words in a mumble. He is progressing for the better albeit slow...
> 
> Thank you for asking  means a lot to me


This is fucking great  , I've been dying to ask but wasn't sure about prying into something so personal.  You'll get through the red tape and have him close and all that paperwork nonsense will be well worth it for the peace of mind you will get. All our love and prayers man , keep hanging in there and being strong.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> This is fucking great  , I've been dying to ask but wasn't sure about prying into something so personal.  You'll get through the red tape and have him close and all that paperwork nonsense will be well worth it for the peace of mind you will get. All our love and prayers man , keep hanging in there and being strong.


Thanks brother, wife just got off the phone andnthe hospital here refuses to take him, saying he is not acute.... not acutenwhat the actual fuck do they consider acute. He needs feeding through a tube, bathed, physio, speech pathology, colostomy bag  the list goes on... wife is reaching out to all she can from government, support groups, also complaints and likely the media.....


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Thanks brother, wife just got off the phone andnthe hospital here refuses to take him, saying he is not acute.... not acutenwhat the actual fuck do they consider acute. He needs feeding through a tube, bathed, physio, speech pathology, colostomy bag  the list goes on... wife is reaching out to all she can from government, support groups, also complaints and likely the media.....



Hospitals can be ridiculous, sometimes you have to.jump through a lot of rings,
A good friend of mine went through a similar fight.
I'll see if he has any insight.

Hopefully they can get him there bro


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Thanks brother, wife just got off the phone andnthe hospital here refuses to take him, saying he is not acute.... not acutenwhat the actual fuck do they consider acute. He needs feeding through a tube, bathed, physio, speech pathology, colostomy bag  the list goes on... wife is reaching out to all she can from government, support groups, also complaints and likely the media.....


I'm not sure what state you are in but look for a , Skilled Nursing Care Facility. The hospital folks are going to fuck you on the word acute because he has long  term issues I think and they tend to define acute as "brief" for what ever stupid reason. 

Skilled nursing care facility will be staffed by registered nurses that work under doctors supervision. Way more suitable for some one with his needs than say a normal nursing home or assisted living place.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> I'm not sure what state you are in but look for a , Skilled Nursing Care Facility. The hospital folks are going to fuck you on the word acute because he has long  term issues I think and they tend to define acute as "brief" for what ever stupid reason.
> 
> Skilled nursing care facility will be staffed by registered nurses that work under doctors supervision. Way more suitable for some one with his needs than say a normal nursing home or assisted living place.


Yeah we started that search today. We are in Canada


----------



## Btcowboy

Scale is going in the wrong direction right now. I know its not important but is a good indication. I did bump up mu test dosage, I had a shittier nutrition week, and had a heavier dinner last night without a big shit this am lol, so not super worried yet.  BW this am 217.3

With my Tren A run starting in a week, and noticing scar tissue in right delt I felt the need to open up 2 more sites. Looked for my VG and have no freaking clue and not flexible enough for glutes. Decided Pecs just may be the next spot. So today I said fuck it and pinned my right pec. Went with 5/8 pin and feel like I was in the muscle, but think I could get away with a 1in. So far so good, some after pin burning sensation but not sure why. Will pin left one on Sunday and that will mean for Tren A run I have, Quads R/L, Pecs R/L, and Delts R/L.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Scale is going in the wrong direction right now. I know its not important but is a good indication. I did bump up mu test dosage, I had a shittier nutrition week, and had a heavier dinner last night without a big shit this am lol, so not super worried yet.  BW this am 217.3
> 
> With my Tren A run starting in a week, and noticing scar tissue in right delt I felt the need to open up 2 more sites. Looked for my VG and have no freaking clue and not flexible enough for glutes. Decided Pecs just may be the next spot. So today I said fuck it and pinned my right pec. Went with 5/8 pin and feel like I was in the muscle, but think I could get away with a 1in. So far so good, some after pin burning sensation but not sure why. Will pin left one on Sunday and that will mean for Tren A run I have, Quads R/L, Pecs R/L, and Delts R/L.



I find sometimes the Tren just burns a bit for whatever reason


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> I find sometimes the Tren just burns a bit for whatever reason


Just test today to test the site and see if I can do it and also get virgin muscle pip out of way


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Just test today to test the site and see if I can do it and also get virgin muscle pip out of way



Makes sense
You're making me want to add some Tren to my cycle lol


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Makes sense
> You're making me want to add some Tren to my cycle lol


Dont hold back lol.....

Even the Tren is a test if I can handle it and the ED pins with it. 2x a day with GH no issues but subq and quick IM a little different lol...


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Dont hold back lol.....
> 
> Even the Tren is a test if I can handle it and the ED pins with it. 2x a day with GH no issues but subq and quick IM a little different lol...



The Ace schedule csn be pretty annoying
That's why I like around 4 weeks on Tren only.
After that, I just think...fuck this
If I do add Tren, will probably be Tren E at like 100 or 150 tops


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> The Ace schedule csn be pretty annoying
> That's why I like around 4 weeks on Tren only.
> After that, I just think...fuck this
> If I do add Tren, will probably be Tren E at like 100 or 150 tops


Yup my thought if I handle Tren ok then if I run again it will be E not A. This run just under 5 weeks


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Yup my thought if I handle Tren ok then if I run again it will be E not A. This run just under 5 weeks



Smart, see how sides are
Nice and easy to jump off the train with Ace, not some much with E
I handle it well, so I'm comfortable with the switch


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Smart, see how sides are
> Nice and easy to jump off the train with Ace, not some much with E
> I handle it well, so I'm comfortable with the switch


Honestly the the ED pins bother me more than anticipated sides lol


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Honestly the the ED pins bother me more than anticipated sides lol



I hear that
I'm fucking lazy
Even with TRT I switches to TestU
I can literally miss a whole week, then double up the following


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> I hear that
> I'm fucking lazy
> Even with TRT I switches to TestU
> I can literally miss a whole week, then double up the following


May look at that, same here my cruise is always weekly. Doing 2x this week and next as I upped test. Plus crammed 1.2ml in delt last week was kinda silly but it took it


----------



## Btcowboy

2nd pec injection today. This time went left side and tried a 1in. No issues yet, thinking this will have some pip lol

Starting my original meet prep program later today. Doing the 9 week volume part and may just test 3 or 5 rep maxes at the end. Felt I needed a change in programming for a bit


----------



## Btcowboy

Day 1 of my prep program.
Notes cutting calories, 2x day cardio and walks where I can as well. 

Squat
135x8
185x5
225x5
250x5x5

3 inch block pulls
135x8
225x8
300x3x8

Double pause squats, 1 count bottom 3 count midway up
135x5
185x3
225x5x3

Bodyweight pull ups
12
10
8

Planks
60 sec
60 sec
51 sec


----------



## Btcowboy

Got some awesome positive news today. My wife went over to see our son. She had been pressing the hospital to do more with him such as walking and they said he couldnt. 

Wife gets there chews the doctors new assholes, they send in a different PT. She gets up him up and walking, albeit a walker but damn impressive he is walking.

This new PT said she was told he was a no hope case, and he was a complete invalid. She was shocked today and promised to spend everyday working with him. 

Now we will likely have to take care of him for the foreseeable future but he is making great progress


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Got some awesome positive news today. My wife went over to see our son. She had been pressing the hospital to do more with him such as walking and they said he couldnt.
> 
> Wife gets there chews the doctors new assholes, they send in a different PT. She gets up him up and walking, albeit a walker but damn impressive he is walking.
> 
> This new PT said she was told he was a no hope case, and he was a complete invalid. She was shocked today and promised to spend everyday working with him.
> 
> Now we will likely have to take care of him for the foreseeable future but he is making great progress


God Bless him !!!

 That is fucking great news man. He's a fighter through it all, amazing he is able to be up and using the walker so soon. 

Hell hath no fury like a pissed off Mother , really cool they listened to her and switched up the therapist. An the fact this new therapist can see how strong he is and the potential for further recovery will help him get better even faster.  

Really happy for your family this is excellent.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> God Bless him !!!
> 
> That is fucking great news man. He's a fighter through it all, amazing he is able to be up and using the walker so soon.
> 
> Hell hath no fury like a pissed off Mother , really cool they listened to her and switched up the therapist. An the fact this new therapist can see how strong he is and the potential for further recovery will help him get better even faster.
> 
> Really happy for your family this is excellent.


Thank you and thank god. Yeah I learned early on to stay on wifes good side lol


----------



## Btcowboy

W1D2

Speed Bench red bands + 100lbs at top
95x8
135x5
155x12x3

Beltless Squat
135x8
185x5
225x3x5

Long Paused Bench 5 count
135x8
160x5
195x5x3

Barbell row
135x20
155x18
175x12

Glute Bridges
35x3x30


----------



## Btcowboy

W1D3

Comp Deadlift
135x8
225x5
315x3
385x3x3
385x9 amrap set

Slingshot Bench
135x8
185x5
Add Slingshot
225x5
245x5
260x3x5

RDL
135x10
185x8
225x8
245x3x8

Bodyweight Pullups
14
10
8


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok bodyweight going back down lol. 214.5 this am just need the trend to continue.

Switched GH dosing from 4iu split to 4iu single dose, ypon waking. Been doing a lot of reading and this seems most optimal for lipolysis and less risk of insulin resistance.

Tren run starts Sunday, praying I can get a few pins in before I find the cough lol.


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok first ever tren a pin this am. All went well except I was nervous as fuck expecting the dreaded tren cough. I had my ammonia inhalent set up, extra alcohol swabs, any of the things I read about to stop the cough. I did not get the cough, even though when I pulled the pin out and I bled pretty good. 

It however did  not go off without a hitch though. I draw with a 5/8 and swap to 1in pin. So with nervousness, I struggled to get the last little bit of test out of the vial, got enough for daily dose I think. I forgot to swap to 1in and pinned with a dulled 5/8 that drew from 2 vials, and pinned quad. My quads are fairly lean so pretty sure I was in the muscle. Then I had a little test left in vial said I am not going through that again and drew it up and pinned another 0.2ml in my delt. 

Hopefully less dramatic tomorrow lol


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> Ok first ever tren a pin this am. All went well except I was nervous as fuck expecting the dreaded tren cough. I had my ammonia inhalent set up, extra alcohol swabs, any of the things I read about to stop the cough. I did not get the cough, even though when I pulled the pin out and I bled pretty good.
> 
> It however did not go off without a hitch though. I draw with a 5/8 and swap to 1in pin. So with nervousness, I struggled to get the last little bit of test out of the vial, got enough for daily dose I think. I forgot to swap to 1in and pinned with a dulled 5/8 that drew from 2 vials, and pinned quad. My quads are fairly lean so pretty sure I was in the muscle. Then I had a little test left in vial said I am not going through that again and drew it up and pinned another 0.2ml in my delt.
> 
> Hopefully less dramatic tomorrow lol



The gauge you use on your quads is 25g to inject? I bet that takes forever and then if your spasms that’ll hurt like fnck! I draw with 20g and inject with 23 so I’m not there all afternoon and risk a leg spasm and hurt like sh!t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> The gauge you use on your quads is 25g to inject? I bet that takes forever and then if your spasms that’ll hurt like fnck! I draw with 20g and inject with 23 so I’m not there all afternoon and risk a leg spasm and hurt like sh!t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Actually 25 flows pretty good for me. Unless I hit some scar tissue, its about 30 seconds to pin. I have pinned with 30g when I hadna few of those kicking around they took a while lol.


----------



## Btcowboy

W2D1

Speed Squat with black bands plus 100 at top
135x8
185x3
205x12x2

3 inch block pulls
135x8
225x6
315x4x6

Double paused squats 1 count bottom 3 count half way up 
135x5
185x5
235x5x3

Bodyweight pull ups
16
11
9

Planks
70 sec
60 sec
60 sec


----------



## Btcowboy

W2D2

Bench
135x8
160x5
185x3
215x3x3
215x11 amrap set 

Beltless Squat 
135x8
185x5
235x3x5

Long paused bench 5 count
135x8
170x5
205x5x3

Barbell Rows
135x15
165x15
200x12 drop 155x12

Glute Bridges 
45x3x30


----------



## Btcowboy

4th pin in today with tren a. No cough yet but find the pip alot worse than just test. I think I am just injecting too fast as I want to get in as quick as possible if I get the cough. 

With that I find mixing 2 compounds on in one pin harder to get correct dose. 
I draw 0.3ml tren then try to get it to 0.5ml (0.2ml) with the test. This am I had 0.5ml tren, got rid of some then got as close as I could with test. Do you guys have any tips or tricks with this?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> 4th pin in today with tren a. No cough yet but find the pip alot worse than just test. I think I am just injecting too fast as I want to get in as quick as possible if I get the cough.
> 
> With that I find mixing 2 compounds on in one pin harder to get correct dose.
> I draw 0.3ml tren then try to get it to 0.5ml (0.2ml) with the test. This am I had 0.5ml tren, got rid of some then got as close as I could with test. Do you guys have any tips or tricks with this?



I just use extra of both lol


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> I just use extra of both lol


Yeah I am thinking its going to be what its going be lol


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> I just use extra of both lol


Today prettybsure got 0.5 tren and may 0.1 test. Not sure why such a simple thing is easy to mess up lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Btcowboy said:


> Today prettybsure got 0.5 tren and may 0.1 test. Not sure why such a simple thing is easy to mess up lol


Just figured out where I have been going wrong mixing 2 compounds in 1 syringe. I was bringing in air for both vials, injecting half the air into tren vial and drawing up the tren. Hit the 0.3 mark but for some reason got extra when pulling it out and drawing some more air in. Then trying to put air in test vial and well its nit working great. 

What I just got for the right way. Draw air into syringe, enough for both vials. Inject half the air into test vial, then the rest into tren vial. Draw tren dose and swap to test vial and draw dose. 

It seemed so simple from the start but so easily messed up lol. Tomorrow will hopefully go better now that I have a different way to try it


----------



## Btcowboy

And all these 0.5 and 0.3 are incorrect lol. I meant 0.05 and 0.03, etc


----------



## Btcowboy

W2D3

Deadlift 
135x8
225x5
315x5
375x5x5

Slingshot Bench 
135x8
185x5
Add Slingshot 
225x5
250x5
2703x5

RDL
135x10
185x8
205x8
235x8
255x8
270x8

Bodyweight Pullups 
15
10
8


----------



## Btcowboy

Getting pretty frustrated with the scale these days. BW back up a lb this week to 215.5. 

I will do a recalculation but am at about 2300 per day. I did cut back some carb and up protein. I need to re run numbers to see exactly where I am at. 

Cardio is good, 30 mins LISS fasted in am and another 30 mins LISS after supper, every day. 

Higher volume prep program and an additional day lifting per week to 4 days now. 

I know the scale means little and mirror and measurements mean more, I did not take any initial measurements nor have taken any along the way. Maybe need to start, I dunno

Maybe need a refeed, maybe need more cardio, maybe need less food
..


----------



## Btcowboy

Just worked out my numbers and no sense is made.

TDEE for maintenance is 2878
Currently eating
2348 cals
158g carb
84g fat
241g prot

Plus the cardio

The only thing off plan is Friday night the wife and I eat out. Could be a small pizza and wings, burger fries, chinese, just a break from the usual.


----------



## Btcowboy

I can even give a daily example because I am lazy and hate counting I do it once and eat the same thing all the time.

Currently
4am up daily pins GH, test  tren
545 fasted cardio 30 mins
630 1 slice rye bread and 6oz ground turkey
830 1 slice rye bread and 6oz ground turkey
930 lift 1.5hrs if lifting day but have intra drink of carbion, eaa, gatorade g2
1100 1 scoop whey protein and 1 cup skim milk
1130 1 slice rye bread and 6oz ground turkey
500pm  1 potato 7-8oz meat (depends could be pork chop, steak, chicken, fish) 1.5cups salad.
530pm 30 mins cardio
700pm 1 scoop casein protein and 1 cup skim milk.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Getting pretty frustrated with the scale these days. BW back up a lb this week to 215.5.
> 
> I will do a recalculation but am at about 2300 per day. I did cut back some carb and up protein. I need to re run numbers to see exactly where I am at.
> 
> Cardio is good, 30 mins LISS fasted in am and another 30 mins LISS after supper, every day.
> 
> Higher volume prep program and an additional day lifting per week to 4 days now.
> 
> I know the scale means little and mirror and measurements mean more, I did not take any initial measurements nor have taken any along the way. Maybe need to start, I dunno
> 
> Maybe need a refeed, maybe need more cardio, maybe need less food
> ..



Id just add more cardio
For me at least, i need a certain amount of.nutrition to function
Im at 2500 cals rifht now as well and i can barely even operate, thats my absolute baseline for a cut.


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Id just add more cardio
> For me at least, i need a certain amount of.nutrition to function
> Im at 2500 cals rifht now as well and i can barely even operate, thats my absolute baseline for a cut.


I am just stumped to what is going on. Typically I am pretty good at getting weight down. Last 3 to 4 weeks its been a bitch. Yeah I am thinking adding some walks with the dogs, maybe a weekend hike or 2. 

I am also going to swap ground turkey for chicken breast as soon as the ground is finished. That shaves some more calories in way of fat grams as well.


----------



## Btcowboy

Add to comment above, since starting tren I have been even hungrier as well.


----------



## Btcowboy

Last night while waiting for sauna to warm up

Standing  DB OHP
20x15
25x15
30x15
35x8
40x8
45x8
50x8

Superset side laterals and rear delts
10x12/12
20x12/12
25x8/8

Face pull 
40x15
70x15
80x15


----------



## Btcowboy

W2D4

JM Press
45x15
65x12
85x10
95x8

Superser Skullcrushers with CG bench same weight
40x15/15
60x12/12
70x10/10

EZ Bar curls
40x15
60x15
70x12
90x8

Pinwheel curls 
20x15
25x15
30x15

Barbell Shrugs hold top and stretch
135x20
225x2x15 drop 135x15


----------



## Btcowboy

Here is meal plan once ground turkey gone and swapped out with chicken breast. Note supper is generalized in as far as protein served but have worked the numbers with all and they are close.


----------



## Btcowboy

And the rest of day


----------



## Btcowboy

So decided to start Var at 40mg split ED as well. Gives me 8 weeks with it. Planning to increase GH to 6iu on Tuesday. 

My mini blast has turned into a bigger blast. 

Tren A 30mg/day
Test C 50mg/day
HGH 6iu/day
Var 40mg/day

I have about 3.5 weeks left on the tren. So far pretty happy with it and will use again for sure. Just may go Enthanate as opposed to Acetate next run.


----------



## Btcowboy

W3D1

Squat
135x8
185x5
225x3
275x3x3
275x10 amrap set

3 inch block pulls 
135x8
225x5
315x4
355x4x4

Double paused squat 1 count bottom 3 count half way up
135x5
185x3
225x3
245x5x3

Bodyweight Pullups 
20 PR
12
8

Planks seconds 
72
66
60


----------



## Btcowboy

So started feeling sick yesterday. A little out of it and some joint pain. Bad enough that I skipped 2md cardio and went to bed. Slept like shit, sweaty, cold, cts, achy was horrible. Today slightly better bit not much. Feel hot and cold, no fever though. Some diarrhea last night too. 

Now I am not sure why I feel this way a couple possibilities.

1. Spent 30 minutes with a covid positive patient Sunday morning on a medical call through FD. So possibly I caught covid but no fever just feel like shit with above symptoms.

2. These are also symptoms of crashed E. Not sure I crashed that quickly though. Found out early on I dont need a lot of Adex to keep under control. If I take more than a quarter tab 2x a week I cam crash E. I took half a tab Friday and a quarter tab yesterday so not sure this is not 

3. Some of the symptoms sweats and heat also could be from tren. I am now just over a week on and saturated at my dose. 

All that has changed is started Adex, and started Var. Holding off on GH bump up for now.


----------



## Btcowboy

Not much today between sick, fire calls, and fire training

Fasted Cardio
Got bench started the had to head out on a call. 
135x8
165x5
185x5 

Swift water rescue swimming 2hrs


----------



## Btcowboy

Did covid test yesterday and was negative. Feeling better today, still out of sorts for lack of a better description. Other than cardio and sauna going to take it easy today. 

Bumped up GH to 6iu this am


----------



## Btcowboy

Today was 30 min fasted cardio and about 25 mins tonigh after supper before getting called out. Back to the hall do some shoulder work

Standing DB OHP
20x15
30x15
40x12
45x8
50x8
60x4

Side lateral crucifixes
10x15
15x12
20x10

DB rear delt swings
10x15
15x15
20x12
15x10 drop 
10x10 drop
5x4x amrap not many 

Now in the sauna sweating

For some reason Trem probably certain food turns my stomach. Just added Chicken Breast to my menu and thats what I no longer want to eat lol.


----------



## Btcowboy

I for some reason just cant eat these damn chicken breasts. I have tried everything I can think of to choke them down. Back to ground turkey I suppose.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Btcowboy said:


> I for some reason just cant eat these damn chicken breasts. I have tried everything I can think of to choke them down. Back to ground turkey I suppose.


I have trouble eating chicken breast too. I had been noticing lately that sometimes it has this weird rubbery texture that really grosses me out, and I think it's because of this white striping disease thing that most chickens have these days:








						White Striping Disease Found in More Than 90 Percent of US Store-Brand Chickens, Study Finds | Rafter W Ranch | Colorado Grass Fed Beef, Lamb, Poultry, Produce
					

More than 90 percent of U.S. store-brand chickens have the muscle disease known as “white striping,” according to findings released by The Humane League.




					rafterwranch.net


----------



## Btcowboy

CohibaRobusto said:


> I have trouble eating chicken breast too. I had been noticing lately that sometimes it has this weird rubbery texture that really grosses me out, and I think it's because of this white striping disease thing that most chickens have these days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Striping Disease Found in More Than 90 Percent of US Store-Brand Chickens, Study Finds | Rafter W Ranch | Colorado Grass Fed Beef, Lamb, Poultry, Produce
> 
> 
> More than 90 percent of U.S. store-brand chickens have the muscle disease known as “white striping,” according to findings released by The Humane League.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafterwranch.net


Fuck just the thought of Chicken breast has me gagging.


----------



## Btcowboy

Feeling a little better so got at it

W3D3
Speed Deadlift Black Bands plus 50 at top
135x8
185x5
225x3
265x12x1
Should went heavier 

Slingshot bench
135x8
185x5
Add Slingshot 
225x5
260x5
275x3

3 count paused bench
185x5
205x3
225x3
235x3

Black band facepulls
3x12 each arm

Bodyweight Pullups 
15/10/8

A little off plan but not much wanted to get paused bench that was missed Tuesday


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Fuck just the thought of Chicken breast has me gagging.



Somedays its fucking rough
Especially when i go hard at the grocery store and buy 20lbs of chicken

Today im choking down chicken and rice, not e enjoyable
Im Chicken and riced out


----------



## silentlemon1011

Worst part is i inly get 75g of rice a day, tryinf to space that shit out so i get a little rice with every bite of chicken has me frustrated as fuck


----------



## Btcowboy

Btcowboy said:


> I for some reason just cant eat these damn chicken breasts. I have tried everything I can think of to choke them down. Back to ground turkey I suppose.


You laugh @silentlemon1011 but right now I cant even think of chicken without getting sick.... even the ground turkey right now sucks..... Fuck it steak for next week and it fits my cals and macros


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> You laugh @silentlemon1011 but right now I cant even think of chicken without getting sick.... even the ground turkey right now sucks..... Fuck it steak for next week and it fits my cals and macros



I laugh because i feel your pain lmao

A tactic i use, dowse it in hot sauce
I dint mind chicken if i cant taste it because my mouth is on fire

Hekps get my water requirments in too lol


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> I laugh because i feel your pain lmao
> 
> A tactic i use, dowse it in hot sauce
> I dint mind chicken if i cant taste it because my mouth is on fire
> 
> Hekps get my water requirments in too lol


Lmao I know, its a tough life.... I am just going to say Tren made me hate chicken.


Fuck I tried BBQ sauce  Hot sauce, Dijon mustard, mayo, spices, eating with something else... nothing worked. I like chicken so not sure what happened but kinda defeats the purpose if I smother it in calories to eat it lol.


----------



## Btcowboy

Mmmmmmmm Steak and a salad that was good...


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Mmmmmmmm Steak and a salad that was good...



Guess what im having for dinner.............

Fucking chicken for fuck sakes


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Deer meat is my favorite, filet, ground meat, fish, shrimp, crawfish, and chicken leg quarters. I rarely eat pork. I need to try some ground turkey recipes. I don't really know what to do with it.


----------



## Btcowboy

CohibaRobusto said:


> Deer meat is my favorite, filet, ground meat, fish, shrimp, crawfish, and chicken leg quarters. I rarely eat pork. I need to try some ground turkey recipes. I don't really know what to do with it.


I love all that just got a hiccup on the chicken recently. Love pork and eat it a couple times a week. 

Ground turkey I get lazy and just fry it and season as I eat it because it never seems to hold the flavor. Another way when I am not so lazy is 6oz burgers, with tomato avocado, dijon mustard and protein bread


----------



## Btcowboy

Well fuck me....... up another fucking lb to 216. What the actual fuck. 

Sick this week so ate less but did get my cardio in and most of my lifting. 

Not sure what to do anymore because anything I try I am gaining. Started measurements last week and no change there.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Well fuck me....... up another fucking lb to 216. What the actual fuck.
> 
> Sick this week so ate less but did get my cardio in and most of my lifting.
> 
> Not sure what to do anymore because anything I try I am gaining. Started measurements last week and no change there.



How is the mirror?


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> How is the mirror?


Honestly cant say.... I think its looking bettet but also feel fat sometimes looking and see no change


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> How is the mirror?


I have never struggled like this before. Shit the gear I am taking combined with calories eaten, cardio completed it should be melting off.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> I have never struggled like this before. Shit the gear I am taking combined with calories eaten, cardio completed it should be melting off.



Yeah, but if you look betrer in the mirror, you should be good,
I only weigh myself maybe 2x a month just to confirm progress


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah, but if you look betrer in the mirror, you should be good,
> I only weigh myself maybe 2x a month just to confirm progress


I am a terrible critic in the mirror. The last month I have went from 212 to 216 today so a 4lb gain on a calorie deficit.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> I am a terrible critic in the mirror. The last month I have went from 212 to 216 today so a 4lb gain on a calorie deficit.



Could be growing mass?


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Could be growing mass?


I guess anything is possible but in a deficit?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> I guess anything is possible but in a deficit?



Well, if youre gaining.. youre not in a deficit technically


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Well, if youre gaining.. youre not in a deficit technically


Exactly but I am tracking I am under 2300 a day. My maintenance is higher than that. Then the extra deficit from the cardio... I am just confused whats happening because it makes no sense


----------



## Btcowboy

Starting tomorrow
2146 Cals
169g carbs
53g fat
247g prot

All food weighed and measured. 

Every calculator shows my maintenance around 2800


----------



## Btcowboy

Today was 
30 mins fasted cardio 

Then 5hrs spreading 9 yards of wet heavy lawn soil in the rain. I am officially spent lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Since the Tren run seems to be going ok, as far as sides go. I am thinking getting another vial, upping daily from 30mg to 50mg ED and extending it another 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Since the Tren run seems to be going ok, as far as sides go. I am thinking getting another vial, upping daily from 30mg to 50mg ED and extending it another 3 to 4 weeks.



Good to hear
Any Trensomnia etc?
I wont even ask about tren rage, because i think its a myth lol
I get more pleasant on tren because (I like to think) im a nice guy in general


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good to hear
> Any Trensomnia etc?
> I wont even ask about tren rage, because i think its a myth lol
> I get more pleasant on tren because (I like to think) im a nice guy in general


Little bit of sweats but not horrible, little harder time getting to sleep, melatonin helps, acid reflux pretty good. Shorter temper but not raging.


----------



## Btcowboy

W4D1

Squat
135x8
185x5
225x5
260x5x5

Beltless 1.5 inch Deficit Deadlift
135x8
225x5
315x3x5

Double paused Squats 1 count bottom 3 count half way up
135x5
225x3
250x5x3

Bodyweight plus 10lb pullups
13
9
9

Bird dogs
3x10 each side


----------



## CohibaRobusto

How's your blood pressure been?


----------



## Btcowboy

CohibaRobusto said:


> How's your blood pressure been?


Checked it mod last week 125/66


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Btcowboy said:


> Checked it mod last week 125/66


Ok I was just thinking sometimes when blood preasure goes up I start gaining weight that's unrelated  to fat or muscle mass, but maybe some water retention along with it.


----------



## Btcowboy

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok I was just thinking sometimes when blood preasure goes up I start gaining weight that's unrelated  to fat or muscle mass, but maybe some water retention along with it.


Yeah I am starting to think I may have messed up some of my cals counting. Only thing makes sense. Got it handled now and changed my current blast slightly starting tomorrow 

6iu GH ED
50mg Tren ED
50mg Test ED
40mg Var ED


----------



## PZT

Jelly of your cycle


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> Jelly of your cycle


Thanks hoping it is all its cracked up to be. Really wasnt planned at all, it just kinda happened with what I had on hand and started to morph lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Well first day at 50mg tren and may have come close to the cough on day 16. Finished pinning, was cleaning up and got a tightness in my chest, nothing too crazy just a tightness. A couple coughs but thats about it.


----------



## CJ

Btcowboy said:


> Well first day at 50mg tren and may have come close to the cough on day 16. Finished pinning, was cleaning up and got a tightness in my chest, nothing too crazy just a tightness. A couple coughs but thats about it.


I have yet to get the cough, I'm dreading that day. 😬


----------



## Btcowboy

CJ said:


> I have yet to get the cough, I'm dreading that day. 😬


Me too, however if today is as bad as I get no worries. However I know it is not and one day it will come. I have a bunch of stuff ready to combat it lol


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Well first day at 50mg tren and may have come close to the cough on day 16. Finished pinning, was cleaning up and got a tightness in my chest, nothing too crazy just a tightness. A couple coughs but thats about it.





CJ said:


> I have yet to get the cough, I'm dreading that day. 😬



Ive only had a the cough, BAD once

Just sat there and waited for the sweet embrace of death while i slowly lost consciousness lol


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ive only had a the cough, BAD once
> 
> Just sat there and waited for the sweet embrace of death while i slowly lost consciousness lol


Yup exactly what I want to hear lol


----------



## Btcowboy

W4D2

Speed Bench weight plus double reds
135x8
155x5
175x12x3

Beltless Squat 
135x8
195x5
245x5x3

5 count Paused Bench 
135x8
165x5
205x3
215x5x3

Ran out of time will hit rows and glutes tomorrow


----------



## Btcowboy

Last night at FD

Standing DB OHP
Work up from 20 to 50lb x8
Side laterals
Bent over rear delts
Face pulls
Seated Machine Rows


----------



## Btcowboy

W4D3

Deadlift
135x8
225x5
315x3
405x3x3
405x8 amrap set

Slingshot Bench
135x8
185x5
225x4
Add Slingshot
255x4
275x4x4

SSB Good Mornings
145x8
165x8
185x3x8

Bodyweight Plus 10lbs Pullups
14/10/8


----------



## Btcowboy

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok I was just thinking sometimes when blood preasure goes up I start gaining weight that's unrelated  to fat or muscle mass, but maybe some water retention along with it.


Checked just now again slightly elevated today, post work out by an hour, did eat a little off plan with multiple callouts yesterday, so a little higher carbs, believe I kept cals pretty close. Will check over the next few days


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Btcowboy said:


> Checked just now again slightly elevated today, post work out by an hour, did eat a little off plan with multiple callouts yesterday, so a little higher carbs, believe I kept cals pretty close. Will check over the next few days


Mine's been a mess lately, mostly elevated and finally starting to normalize but can vary during the day too. I have to keep a close eye on mine because of heart issues.


----------



## Btcowboy

CohibaRobusto said:


> Mine's been a mess lately, mostly elevated and finally starting to normalize but can vary during the day too. I have to keep a close eye on mine because of heart issues.


That sucks do you take anything to help with it?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I do. The last stuff I had just wasn't working though. Had to change meds.


----------



## Btcowboy

W5D1

Speed Squats weight plus 40lbs chain
135x5
185x3
225x12x2

Beltless 1.5 inch deficit Deadlift 
135x8
225x5
315x5
325x3x5

Double paused Squats 1 count bottom 3 count midway up
135x5
185x3
225x3
260x5x3

Pull ups Bodyweight Plus 10lbs
16
10
8


----------



## Btcowboy

W5D2

Bench
135x8
185x5
205x3
225x3x3
225x11 amrap set

Beltless Squat
135x8
225x5
255x3x5.

5 count paused bench
135x8
185x5
205x3
225x5x3

Bent over barbell rows
135x15
165x15
185x12
200x10

Glute Bridges
70x3x30


----------



## Btcowboy

Getting a little worried, my additional tren a order still not showing enroute. Never had this issue before. I have cut tren dosage down to 30mg and still may run out before it gets here.  Emailed another one of my sources to see if he can get me something here quicker so I dont get a gap between, grr the problems we have lol


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Getting a little worried, my additional tren a order still not showing enroute. Never had this issue before. I have cut tren dosage down to 30mg and still may run out before it gets here.  Emailed another one of my sources to see if he can get me something here quicker so I dont get a gap between, grr the problems we have lol



At least its Ace, so if you do run out, time to rwach peak saturation is negligible


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> At least its Ace, so if you do run out, time to rwach peak saturation is negligible


Yeah just sucks dropping dosage and then stop and restart. I mean it is what it is. 

Just not typical with my normal source. Usually get tracking and gear pretty quick. Of course these are the times I am not in a quick need for it lol


----------



## Btcowboy

W5D3

Deadlift 
135x8
225x5
315x5
395x4x5
395x4 dropped the 5th rep as felt a sharp pull in right pec

Slingshot Bench 
Skipped due to pec pull, even bar weigh aggravated it

SSB Good Mornings
145x8
165x8
185x8
200x8
215x8

BW pullups
Skipped due to pec pull

Funny story 
Neighbor posts onbour neighborhood facebook page a video of glasses of water in his house shaking with a booming sound. Says its happening every Thursday between 9 and 10am. Asking if he is going nuts..... I deadlift Thursdays between 9 and 10am lol


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> W5D3
> 
> Deadlift
> 135x8
> 225x5
> 315x5
> 395x4x5
> 395x4 dropped the 5th rep as felt a sharp pull in right pec
> 
> Slingshot Bench
> Skipped due to pec pull, even bar weigh aggravated it
> 
> SSB Good Mornings
> 145x8
> 165x8
> 185x8
> 200x8
> 215x8
> 
> BW pullups
> Skipped due to pec pull
> 
> Funny story
> Neighbor posts onbour neighborhood facebook page a video of glasses of water in his house shaking with a booming sound. Says its happening every Thursday between 9 and 10am. Asking if he is going nuts..... I deadlift Thursdays between 9 and 10am lol



You should respond with a video of hauling on some salts and slamming weights, then show a clock


----------



## Yano

Holy shit it took me 20 minutes to catch up for what ever reason i'm not getting notices for every ones logs.


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> You should respond with a video of hauling on some salts and slamming weights, then show a clock


He is a little beta male, wife and I kinda think he is gay just got married to hide it lol..... yeah there is another vegan lifter in my neighborhood that works out at my buddies gym that my buddy makes fun of, I am sure would love to see that video too


----------



## Btcowboy

Pec felt a little better last night so did some light pump shoulder work at FD before the sauna. May try some arm work later today. 

Bodyweight finally a positive to report. 
Down 3lbs this last week to 213.8. Hoping the trend continues 

Update on my son; 
It took 3 months, some nasty phone calls, emails, etc but he finally got transferred to the hospital in our town. Now at least he has some family support and close to home. We can get to work with him on rehab with the goal of hoping he can get to at least an assisted living level and pretty much take care of himself for the most part.


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Pec felt a little better last night so did some light pump shoulder work at FD before the sauna. May try some arm work later today.
> 
> Bodyweight finally a positive to report.
> Down 3lbs this last week to 213.8. Hoping the trend continues
> 
> Update on my son;
> It took 3 months, some nasty phone calls, emails, etc but he finally got transferred to the hospital in our town. Now at least he has some family support and close to home. We can get to work with him on rehab with the goal of hoping he can get to at least an assisted living level and pretty much take care of himself for the most part.


That's fucking great man ! Glad you got him close to home after all that nonsense.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> That's fucking great man ! Glad you got him close to home after all that nonsense.


Thanks was a battle


----------



## Btcowboy

W6D1

Squat
135x8
225x5
275x3
295x3x3
295x9 amrap set

Beltless 1.5inch deficit Deadlift 
135x8
225x5
315x3x5

Double paused Squat 1 count bottom 3 count half way up
135x5
225x3
245x3
265x3
275x3

Pullups
BW plus 10lbs 18
BW plus 15lbs 10
BW plus 20lbs 8


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> W6D1
> 
> Squat
> 135x8
> 225x5
> 275x3
> 295x3x3
> 295x9 amrap set
> 
> Beltless 1.5inch deficit Deadlift
> 135x8
> 225x5
> 315x3x5
> 
> Double paused Squat 1 count bottom 3 count half way up
> 135x5
> 225x3
> 245x3
> 265x3
> 275x3
> 
> Pullups
> BW plus 10lbs 18
> BW plus 15lbs 10
> BW plus 20lbs 8



I will def start the test this coming months. I feel lethargic and somewhat low energy. Looking at your log 🪵 reminds me of the exercises I used to log but lately it is intermittent and not as quantifiable as it used to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> I will def start the test this coming months. I feel lethargic and somewhat low energy. Looking at your log 🪵 reminds me of the exercises I used to log but lately it is intermittent and not as quantifiable as it used to be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Are you doing trt dose or higher?


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> Are you doing trt dose or higher?



The higher dose. 400 every 7 days to start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> The higher dose. 400 every 7 days to start.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Maybe consider 0.5 2x week a little more stable?


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> Maybe consider 0.5 2x week a little more stable?


i will take your advice and split it up for consistency.  so every 3-4 days?

i keep confusing convo here's and on TID, so if I sound like a broken record, just send me laugh


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> i will take your advice and split it up for consistency.  so every 3-4 days?
> 
> i keep confusing convo here's and on TID, so if I sound like a broken record, just send me laugh


Yeah split it 2x a week Sun/Wed or Sun/Thurs dont matter.


----------



## Btcowboy

W6D2

Bench
135x8
185x5
205x5
225x5x5

Beltless Squats
135x8
225x5
245x2x5
255x5

5 count paused bench 
135x5
185x5
205x3
225x3x3

Seal Rows Bench grip width
135x20
165x15
185x10
195x8
165x12

I am officially beat, 6 weeks of my prep program, in a calorie deficit and I am wiped. I am going to finish this week up with some accessories on Thursday. I am going to deload next week and plan to finish weeks 7, 8, and 9 right after that


----------



## PZT

That’s some really good work mayne


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> That’s some really good work mayne


Thanks, its been getting tough cutting. Starting to get beat up, hoping a deload next week will let me recoup enough to finish the last 3 weeks of the program. Which is about the time my blast ends so timing pretty good. 

What to do after is the question lol


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> Thanks, its been getting tough cutting. Starting to get beat up, hoping a deload next week will let me recoup enough to finish the last 3 weeks of the program. Which is about the time my blast ends so timing pretty good.
> 
> What to do after is the question lol


Test or do it all over again, just harder lol


----------



## Trendkill

Sucks about the pec strain but awesome news about your son. I know that has been a nightmare for you and your wife. Your ability to compartmentalize and focus on what you can control has been inspiring.


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> Test or do it all over again, just harder lol


Agreed I am also contemplating switching to Conjugate, the maxing weekly or modifying it to max a little less often concerns me on a cut


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> Agreed I am also contemplating switching to Conjugate, the maxing weekly or modifying it to max a little less often concerns me on a cut


Yea that be rough in my opinion


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Sucks about the pec strain but awesome news about your son. I know that has been a nightmare for you and your wife. Your ability to compartmentalize and focus on what you can control has been inspiring.


Thanks brother pec is healing but was a sign. The boy being here I would say he is already improved more in a week then he did the lasr few months. He also just starts rehab today so expecting good things to come for him


----------



## Btcowboy

Deload Arms

Biceps

EX bar curls wide grip
20x20
40x15
60x15
70x12
Narrow grip
40x15
50x12
60x10

Incline DB curls
10x20
15x20
20x15
25x15

Concentration curls
15x3x20

Cable curls
10x3x20

Triceps

EZ bar Skullcrushers
40x20
60x20
70x15
80x12
90x10

Seated Overhead tricep extension with chain
20x15 each arm
40x8 each arm
20x2x15 each arm

Black band tricep pushdown
4xamrap
30/30/28/25

Plan on shoulders tonight before sauna


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok a quick and dirty shoulder pump night

DB standing OHP
Start at 20x15 up to 45x12 intervals of 5lbs

Side laterals up to 20x 15

Bent over rear delt swings up to 20x15

Facepulls start heavy drop down 6 sets x16 100 to start 40 to finish increasing reps on way down.

Hell of a shoulder pump

Now sweating it out in the sauna


----------



## Btcowboy

So maybe I have been cutting too long and my metabolism is in need of a reset? 3 weeks at 1900 cals, no loss week 1, 3lbs loss week 2 and no loss this week. 
Thinking adding a meal back in maybe a little more for the rest of my blast (4weeks) then get back to cutting


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok, working my calories back up to Maintenance levels over the next couple of weeks, should be around 2800 plus. I will probably continue this until mid July maybe August before starting cut again to get to my goal weight by end of year. 
I am deloading next week and feel with the increase in calories it may be a good time to run Conjugate after. Below is what I have put together and am more than open to any suggestions on changes, additions, substractions, etc. Keeping in mind I work out at home, rack, power bar, SSB, DL bar, EZ bar, Adjustable DBs to 90lbs, flat bench and FID bench, bands, chains, slingshot, wraps, box, 725lbs of plates....


Sunday – Max Effort Squat/DLLow box squat – work up to a 3rmStraight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Pull UpsBicep HypertrophyMonday – Max Effort BenchClose grip bench – work up to a 3rmLying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Side Laterals & Face PullsWednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 50% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 50% 6 x 1Straight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Pull UpsTricep HypertrophyThursday – Speed BenchSpeed bench 55% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Side Laterals & Face PullsSunday – Max Effort Squat/DLBlock Pull – work up to a 3rmStraight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Pull UpsBicep HypertrophyMonday – Max Effort BenchPin Press – work up to a 3rmLying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Side Laterals & Face PullsWednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 55% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 55% 6 x 1Straight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Pull UpsTricep HypertrophyThursday – Speed BenchSpeed bench 55% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Side Laterals & Face Pulls 1Sunday – Max Effort Squat/DLGoodmorning– work up to a 3rmStraight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Pull UpsBicep HypertrophyMonday – Max Effort BenchWide Grip Bench – work up to a 3rmLying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Side Laterals & Face PullsWednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 60% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 60% 6 x 1Straight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Pull UpsTricep HypertrophyThursday– Speed BenchSpeed bench 60% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Side Laterals & Face PullsSunday – Squat/DL skill dayFree Squat - work up to 85% of 1RMDeadlift - work up to 85% of 1RMStraight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Monday – Bench skill dayBench Press – work up to 85% of 1RMLying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Wednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 50% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 50% 6 x 1Straight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Thursday – Speed BenchSpeed bench 45% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Sunday – Max Effort Squat/DLLow box squat – work up to a 1RMSupermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Monday – Max Effort BenchClose grip bench – work up to a 1RMLying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Wednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 50% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 70% 6 x 1Supermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Thursday – Speed BenchSpeed bench 50% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Sunday – Max Effort Squat/DLBlock Pull – work up to a 1RMSupermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Monday – Max Effort BenchPin Press – work up to a 3RMLying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Wednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 55% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 75% 6 x 1Supermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Thursday– Speed BenchSpeed bench 55% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Sunday – Max Effort Squat/DLGoodmorning– work up to a 1RMSupermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Monday – Max Effort BenchWide Grip Bench – work up to a 1RMBentover barbell rows 4 x 8Lying BB extensions 4 x 12Wednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 45% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 65% 6 x 1Supermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Thursday– Speed BenchSpeed bench 45% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Sunday – Squat/DL skill dayFree Squat - work up to 90% of 1RMDeadlift - work up to 90% of 1RMSupermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Monday – Bench skill dayBench Press – work up to 90% of 1RMLying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Wednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 50% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 70% 6 x 1Supermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Thursday– Speed BenchSpeed bench 50% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Ok, working my calories back up to Maintenance levels over the next couple of weeks, should be around 2800 plus. I will probably continue this until mid July maybe August before starting cut again to get to my goal weight by end of year.
> I am deloading next week and feel with the increase in calories it may be a good time to run Conjugate after. Below is what I have put together and am more than open to any suggestions on changes, additions, substractions, etc. Keeping in mind I work out at home, rack, power bar, SSB, DL bar, EZ bar, Adjustable DBs to 90lbs, flat bench and FID bench, bands, chains, slingshot, wraps, box, 725lbs of plates....
> 
> 
> Sunday – Max Effort Squat/DLLow box squat – work up to a 3rmStraight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Pull UpsBicep HypertrophyMonday – Max Effort BenchClose grip bench – work up to a 3rmLying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Side Laterals & Face PullsWednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 50% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 50% 6 x 1Straight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Pull UpsTricep HypertrophyThursday – Speed BenchSpeed bench 55% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Side Laterals & Face PullsSunday – Max Effort Squat/DLBlock Pull – work up to a 3rmStraight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Pull UpsBicep HypertrophyMonday – Max Effort BenchPin Press – work up to a 3rmLying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Side Laterals & Face PullsWednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 55% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 55% 6 x 1Straight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Pull UpsTricep HypertrophyThursday – Speed BenchSpeed bench 55% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Side Laterals & Face Pulls 1Sunday – Max Effort Squat/DLGoodmorning– work up to a 3rmStraight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Pull UpsBicep HypertrophyMonday – Max Effort BenchWide Grip Bench – work up to a 3rmLying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Side Laterals & Face PullsWednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 60% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 60% 6 x 1Straight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Pull UpsTricep HypertrophyThursday– Speed BenchSpeed bench 60% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Side Laterals & Face PullsSunday – Squat/DL skill dayFree Squat - work up to 85% of 1RMDeadlift - work up to 85% of 1RMStraight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Monday – Bench skill dayBench Press – work up to 85% of 1RMLying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Wednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 50% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 50% 6 x 1Straight leg deadlifts 4 x 8Incline bench sit-ups 4 x 15Thursday – Speed BenchSpeed bench 45% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Sunday – Max Effort Squat/DLLow box squat – work up to a 1RMSupermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Monday – Max Effort BenchClose grip bench – work up to a 1RMLying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Wednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 50% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 70% 6 x 1Supermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Thursday – Speed BenchSpeed bench 50% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Sunday – Max Effort Squat/DLBlock Pull – work up to a 1RMSupermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Monday – Max Effort BenchPin Press – work up to a 3RMLying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Wednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 55% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 75% 6 x 1Supermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Thursday– Speed BenchSpeed bench 55% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Sunday – Max Effort Squat/DLGoodmorning– work up to a 1RMSupermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Monday – Max Effort BenchWide Grip Bench – work up to a 1RMBentover barbell rows 4 x 8Lying BB extensions 4 x 12Wednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 45% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 65% 6 x 1Supermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Thursday– Speed BenchSpeed bench 45% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Sunday – Squat/DL skill dayFree Squat - work up to 90% of 1RMDeadlift - work up to 90% of 1RMSupermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Monday – Bench skill dayBench Press – work up to 90% of 1RMLying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8Wednesday – Speed SquatBox squats 50% 8 x 2Speed deadlift 70% 6 x 1Supermans 4 x 8Standing Banded abs 4 x 15Thursday– Speed BenchSpeed bench 50% 9 x 3Lying DB extensions 4 x 12Rows 4x8


gonn take me sometime to digest all that lol


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> gonn take me sometime to digest all that lol


Ya lol...after I posted it I was like damn


----------



## Btcowboy

Dont have a bunch for low back or abs... Going to pick up a landmine attachment next week for more options for rows and pressing. Abs, low back and hammys I am still limited


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> Ya lol...after I posted it I was like damn



I agree. I was reading and scrolling and thought I had transitioned into your next log 🪵. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btcowboy

Deload SBD 50ish %

Squat
135x8
155x5
190x4x3

Bench
135x8
145x5
160x4x3

Deadlift 
135x8
225x5
250x4x3

OHP
45x12
65x12
85x10
95x10 drop 65x10

Superset plate side laterals and plate rear delt raises
10x12/12
10x12/12
10x12/12

Black band facepulls 
3x20 each arm


----------



## Trendkill

Only thing I would suggest is one additional lower body assistance exercise on the ME and DE days.  Save the bicep work for the upper body days.  Everything else looks solid.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Only thing I would suggest is one additional lower body assistance exercise on the ME and DE days.  Save the bicep work for the upper body days.  Everything else looks solid.


Will do thanks, will figure out which one by Sunday.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Only thing I would suggest is one additional lower body assistance exercise on the ME and DE days.  Save the bicep work for the upper body days.  Everything else looks solid.


So dont have a lot at home for lower stuff at the moment so for now added Nordic Hamstring curl for an added lower body on both ME and DE days. I also got rid of lying tricep extensions and added in JM presses both ME and DE days.


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> So dont have a lot at home for lower stuff at the moment so for now added Nordic Hamstring curl for an added lower body on both ME and DE days. I also got rid of lying tricep extensions and added in JM presses both ME and DE days.


seated hamstring curls with bands

standing good mornings with bands

seated good mornings with bands

pull throughs with bands - choke a band around the base of your rack, grab it between your legs, walk out a few steps then reach back between the legs and pull the band up and through.  Blows up the glutes.

marches with bands - loop one end under your left foot, loop the band up through your belt, loop the other end on your right foot then march in place for 100 steps.

Just a couple more ideas.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> seated hamstring curls with bands
> 
> standing good mornings with bands
> 
> seated good mornings with bands
> 
> pull throughs with bands - choke a band around the base of your rack, grab it between your legs, walk out a few steps then reach back between the legs and pull the band up and through.  Blows up the glutes.
> 
> marches with bands - loop one end under your left foot, loop the band up through your belt, loop the other end on your right foot then march in place for 100 steps.
> 
> Just a couple more ideas.


Awesome thanks, left the good mornings off as I do them every 3 weeks but a good idea too.... i got bands so options there, also can do belt squats as well.


----------



## Btcowboy

Got a cold or flu this week not Corona...... sore throat, headache, achy.... doing what I can good thing a deload week. 

So increased calories by at least 350 a day this week. Had some snacks when I felt like it as well. Ice cream helped my throat lol..... anyways still dropped 1lb this week so down to 212.


----------



## Btcowboy

Amd just ordered the landmine attachment. This will add some variety for back and shoulder work, as well as another way to do belt squats. I am thinking just some cable handles should help with this as well.


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> Got a cold or flu this week not Corona...... sore throat, headache, achy.... doing what I can good thing a deload week.
> 
> So increased calories by at least 350 a day this week. Had some snacks when I felt like it as well. Ice cream helped my throat lol..... anyways still dropped 1lb this week so down to 212.


it's been going around.  My spouse came back from Mexico with something like that.


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> it's been going around.  My spouse came back from Mexico with something like that.


It sucks wish her speedy recovery


----------



## Btcowboy

Still sick, bad head cold, fuck it the weight aint lifting itself

Switched up to Conjugate for the next little while

ME Lower

SSB Low Box Squat
145x5
195x3
235x3
265x3
285x3
305x3
325x3
345x3 the most weight on back since hamstring tear, felt good

Straight Leg Deadlifts
135x8
185x8
225x8
255x8
285x8
305x8

Nordic Hamstring Curls
4x10

Incline Bench Situps
3x12

Bodyweight Pull Ups
20
12
8


----------



## Btcowboy

ME Upper

Close Grip Bench 
135x8
165x5
185x3
205x3
225x3
240x3
250x3
255x3

JM Press
65x10
90x10
100x10
110x10

Bent over Barbell Rows 
135x8
185x8
225x8
255x8

OHP
75x8
90x8
100x8
110x8

Black Band Facepulls 
3x15 each arm

Black Band Tricep Pushdowns
30/30/20

DB Hammer Curls 
25x12
30x12
35x12
40x12


----------



## Btcowboy

DE Lower

SSB Speed Squat to Low Box 50% weight plus 40lbs of chain
145x5
165x3
195x8x2

Speed Deadlift 50% weight plus 40lbs of chain
135x5
225x3
255x6x1

Stiff Leg Deadlift 
135x8
225x8
275x8
305x8

Decline Sit Ups
12/12 cramps 
My abs always seem to cramp up hard when doing situps

Bodyweight Pull Ups
22
10
10


----------



## Btcowboy

DE Upper

Speed Bench 50% weight plus 40lbs chain
95x8
135x5
155x9x3

JM Press 
45x10
70x10
95x10
115x10

Meadows Rows
45x8
70x8
95x8
115x8

Landmine shoulder press single arm
70x10
80x10
90x10
100x10

DB side laterals 
10x15
15x15
20x12

Black band facepulls 
3x15 each arm

DB Hammer  Curls 
20x20
30x15
40x12
50x8

Black band tricep pushdown 
3x30


----------



## Btcowboy

ME Lower

4.5 inch Block Pulls
135x8
225x5
315x3
365x3
405x3
455x3
495x3
525x3

Stiff Leg Deadlift 
135x8
225x8
275x8
315x8

Nordic Hammy Curls
3x10

Decline sit ups with 25lb plate
4x8

Pull Ups 
BW plus 20lbs 15
BW plus 25lbs 8
BW plus 30lbs 8


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Btcowboy said:


> Bodyweight Pull Ups
> 22



Good stuff here.


----------



## Btcowboy

ME Upper 

Pin Press
135x8
170x5
185x3
210x3
225x3
235x3
245x3
255x3

JM Press
45x10
70x10
85x10
95x10
110x10

Single arm landmine rows
45x8
90x8
100x8
110x8

OHP
75x8
95x8
105x8
115x8

Black band facepulls each arm 
30
25
20

Superset EZ bar curls and black band tricep pushdown
40x20 - 30
60x20 - 30
70x15 - 30


----------



## Btcowboy

DE Lower

SSB Speed Squat to low box 55% weight plus 40lbs chain
145x5
175x3
205x8x2

Speed Deadlift 55% weight plus 40lbs chain
135x5
225x3
275x6x1

Stiff leg Deadlift 
135x8
225x8
275x8
Called it low back a little angry

Decline situps with 35lb plate
4x8

Bodyweight Pullups 
23
11
9


----------



## Btcowboy

DE Upper

Speed Bench 55% weight plus 40lbs chain
135x5
155x3
165x9x3

Skullcrushers 
50x15
60x15
70x12
80x10
90x8

Barbell rows
135x8
185x8
225x8
260x8

DB side laterals 
10x15
15x15
20x15
25x10

Black band facepulls each arm
4x20

Pinwheel curls 
10x20
20x20
30x15
40x12

Black band tricep pushdown 
50
40
28


----------



## Trendkill

Love me some banded face pulls.


----------



## Btcowboy

ME Lower

SSB Good Mornings
145x5
195x3
235x3
265x3
285x3
300x3

Stiff Leg Deadlift 
135x8
225x8
275x8
330x8

Nordic Hamstring Curl 
3x10

R3d Band Hamstring Curl 
3x20 each leg

Pull Ups
BW plus 30lbs x 10
BW plus 20lbs x 10
BW plus 10lbs x 10


----------



## Trendkill

Brutal workout. SSB good mornings are not for the faint of heart.


----------



## RiR0

You ever try seated good mornings?


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Brutal workout. SSB good mornings are not for the faint of heart.


Thanks, yeah they can suck...

Last pin of tren today, scaling back test to 200/wk. About a week left on Var, and plan on staying on 4iu GH rest of year. Eating maintenance or slightly higher, until August. Will start cutting again then. 213 Friday, wanting to be 198 or less


----------



## Btcowboy

RiR0 said:


> You ever try seated good mornings?


No I have not tried them, I can definitely try them out though


----------



## RiR0

Btcowboy said:


> No I have not tried them, I can definitely try them out though


I was watching an wsbb video and they were doing them.


----------



## Btcowboy

RiR0 said:


> I was watching an wsbb video and they were doing them.


Yeah they do them alot, I believe @Yano was or is doing seated as well. I wonder which is more difficult if at all, or target a different muscle?


----------



## Trendkill

RiR0 said:


> I was watching an wsbb video and they were doing them.


We’re you watching one of the old videos of Chuck Vogelpohl doing them with 405 x 8?

I do them occasionally for higher reps at the end of a workout. I don’t do them all bent over like Chuck did though. I prefer to do them wide stance with an arched back seated on a box. Really reinforces the arched position and actually hits the abs hard too. I will also do them with the SSB and round the upper back as I lean forward and then fully extend as I come back up. These hit the mid back hard.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> We’re you watching one of the old videos of Chuck Vogelpohl doing them with 405 x 8?
> 
> I do them occasionally for higher reps at the end of a workout. I don’t do them all bent over like Chuck did though. I prefer to do them wide stance with an arched back seated on a box. Really reinforces the arched position and actually hits the abs hard too. I will also do them with the SSB and round the upper back as I lean forward and then fully extend as I come back up. These hit the mid back hard.


No but I am going to now lol

I have them programmed every 3 weeks for ME Lower for the first little bit. So can mix them up as well standing/seated


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> We’re you watching one of the old videos of Chuck Vogelpohl doing them with 405 x 8?
> 
> I do them occasionally for higher reps at the end of a workout. I don’t do them all bent over like Chuck did though. I prefer to do them wide stance with an arched back seated on a box. Really reinforces the arched position and actually hits the abs hard too. I will also do them with the SSB and round the upper back as I lean forward and then fully extend as I come back up. These hit the mid back hard.


Just watched it jesus christ lol 😆


----------



## RiR0

Trendkill said:


> We’re you watching one of the old videos of Chuck Vogelpohl doing them with 405 x 8?
> 
> I do them occasionally for higher reps at the end of a workout. I don’t do them all bent over like Chuck did though. I prefer to do them wide stance with an arched back seated on a box. Really reinforces the arched position and actually hits the abs hard too. I will also do them with the SSB and round the upper back as I lean forward and then fully extend as I come back up. These hit the mid back hard.





Btcowboy said:


> Yeah they do them alot, I believe @Yano was or is doing seated as well. I wonder which is more difficult if at all, or target a different muscle?


Yessir. It was on YouTube. Some of the comments were saying how it actually got rid of their lower back problems


----------



## Yano

RiR0 said:


> You ever try seated good mornings?


hell yeah love em and straight legs


----------



## RiR0

Yano said:


> hell yeah love em and straight legs


I’m gonna add them into my rotation


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah they do them alot, I believe @Yano was or is doing seated as well. I wonder which is more difficult if at all, or target a different muscle?


Seated are monsters cus your just using your legs to stabilize you so a ton of the weight rides just on lower back n hip girdle you get some ham activation with seated but not a huge amount. 

Straight Leg GM are fucking beastly shit. Thats the full fucking monty back hips hams , everything but special sauce and the pickle. 

I like to do the "regular" GM from high starting position and curl down into them or bow , but I will also set the hooks at the bottom of my squat height so I have to get up under the bar , and work getting a good tight solid wedge going. 

I've still got a long way to go , right now my pr for GM's is 350x5


----------



## Yano

If this thing could roll blunt it would be my best friend. Titan ,  check their scratch and dent section its fairly common  to see one in there at a discount



			https://www.titan.fitness/strength/barbells/specialty/safety-squat-olympic-bar-v2/430063.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&adpos=&scid=scplp430063&sc_intid=430063&utm_content=pla+brand&gclid=CjwKCAjwh-CVBhB8EiwAjFEPGbnIb9oIu8sZdKDU5uzweAruk53LMbMPsFdFVXt_mbppF8nrLTFZaRoCEpkQAvD_BwE


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> If this thing could roll blunt it would be my best friend. Titan ,  check their scratch and dent section its fairly common  to see one in there at a discount
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.titan.fitness/strength/barbells/specialty/safety-squat-olympic-bar-v2/430063.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&adpos=&scid=scplp430063&sc_intid=430063&utm_content=pla+brand&gclid=CjwKCAjwh-CVBhB8EiwAjFEPGbnIb9oIu8sZdKDU5uzweAruk53LMbMPsFdFVXt_mbppF8nrLTFZaRoCEpkQAvD_BwE


Being I am in Canada with Shipping and exchange probably closer to 500 for me. 

I have been looking at this one 3 different handles, 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
and also the Kabuki Transformer Bar


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Being I am in Canada with Shipping and exchange probably closer to 500 for me.
> 
> I have been looking at this one 3 different handles,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23944
> View attachment 23945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the Kabuki Transformer Bar


right on  thats nice !


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> right on  thats nice !


Yeah I got this piece of shit one now. I got oipe insulation and sports tape all over it. Only has a 500lb rating... but during covid I bought what I could get. I have been upgrading my bars since. 

Cheap Oly bar to Rogue Ohio Power Bar  and a Texas Deadlift bar. Now need to upgrade the SSB


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> Being I am in Canada with Shipping and exchange probably closer to 500 for me.
> 
> I have been looking at this one 3 different handles,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23944
> View attachment 23945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the Kabuki Transformer Bar



I use the safety bar for GM’s. Hey brother, took your advice and split the CC on the test cycle I started today. Will take the other 1/2 on Wednesday. My body is gonna suck it up at how thirsty it is (6month hiatus). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btcowboy

The Phoenix said:


> I use the safety bar for GM’s. Hey brother, took your advice and split the CC on the test cycle I started today. Will take the other 1/2 on Wednesday. My body is gonna suck it up at how thirsty it is (6month hiatus).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Definitely help with stabilizing levels. I usually do weekly on cruise but after 3xday pinning last 8 weeks, I started to like it so splitting cruise now lol


----------



## Trendkill

RiR0 said:


> Yessir. It was on YouTube. Some of the comments were saying how it actually got rid of their lower back problems


I remember watching the orginal squat workout VHS tape Louie released and it had that clip of Chuck doing those and I about fell out of my chair. 

The reverse hyper is what really took care of the back issues. The good mornings made the posterior chain brutally strong but the combined strength and therapeutic effect of the reverse hyper really made a huge difference. They started doing them 4x a week. I used one throughout my powerlifting career and still have one in my gym. It is invaluable for keeping the low back healthy in my experience.


----------



## Btcowboy

ME Upper

Illegal Wide Grip Bench
135x8
165x5
185x3
205x3
225x3
245x3
255x3

JM Press
75x8
95x5
115x5
125x6
135x4
Back down 
95x12
65x20

DB Rows
50x10
60x10
70x10
80x10

OHP
75x10
95x10
110x8
125x5

Superset DB Hammer Curls with Black Band Tricep Pushdown 
30x12 - 30
40x12 - 30
50x12 - 30
60x8 - 30


----------



## Btcowboy

DE Lower

Speed Low Box Squats with SSB 60% weight plus 40lbs chain
145x5
195x3
210x2
220x8x2

Speed Deadlift 60+% weight plus 40lbs chain 
135x5
225x3
275x1
315x6x1

Stiff leg Deadlift went a tad lighter and about doubled the reps 
135x15
175x15
225x15
250x15

Bodyweight Pullups
20
11
10


----------



## Btcowboy

I need more chain thinking get 2 x 6 feet of 3/4 between bith sets should be about 100lbs of chain


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> I need more chain thinking get 2 x 6 feet of 3/4 between bith sets should be about 100lbs of chain


That sounds about right.  Do you have access to a good source? (for chain lol)


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> That sounds about right.  Do you have access to a good source? (for chain lol)


Yup  a boat supply shop


----------



## Btcowboy

DE Upper

Speed Bench 60% weight plus 40lbs chain. Working sets 3 comp grip, 3 wide grip, 3 close grip
135x5
155x3
175x3
180x9x3

Incline DB Press
55x12
65x12
75x10
80x8

Meadows Row
45x8
70x8
95x8
110x8

OHP
65x10
85x10
105x8
120x6

Superset DB Hammer curls with Skullcrushers 
20x25/50x25
30x20/60x16
40x17/70x12


----------



## Btcowboy

Well  Tren run was done this past Sunday, test lowered to 200/wk. Still got a week of Anavar to finish. Calories upped, cardio lowered. 

Today BW 211 dropped 3lbs over the past week


----------



## Btcowboy

Btcowboy said:


> Well  Tren run was done this past Sunday, test lowered to 200/wk. Still got a week of Anavar to finish. Calories upped, cardio lowered.
> 
> Today BW 211 dropped 3lbs over the past week


Ok my math sucks dropped 2lbs this past weel lol


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Ok my math sucks dropped 2lbs this past weel lol



Math is hard
I like to litt things


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Math is hard
> I like to litt things


Agreed my math is awesome using 45s


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> Agreed my math is awesome using 45s


All fun and games until you use something besides a standard barbell lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500

silentlemon1011 said:


> Math is hard
> I like to litt things



On the job they always used to call me, "Kid of strong back but weak mind" 🤣😂


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> All fun and games until you use something besides a standard barbell lol


I know right, my SSB is 55lbs


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> I know right, my SSB is 55lbs


Ours is 61 haha


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> Ours is 61 haha


That one is harder to do the math lol


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> That one is harder to do the math lol


And we have a 20 lbs. fat bar


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> And we have a 20 lbs. fat bar


We use to have a chambered bar and I think it was 85.


----------



## Trendkill

Marrs Bar - 65lbs
Camber Bar - 85lbs
SSB - 70lbs
Duffalo Bar - 55lbs
Rogue multi grip bar - 37lbs

It took me a few years but I've got most of the big incremental weight jumps memorized for all of them.


----------



## Btcowboy

Surprisingly a decent workout, was called out for a fire at 2am and been up ever since. 

ME Lower

Comp Squat 85%1rm
135x5
185x3
225x2
275x1
315x1
335x3x1

Comp Deadlift  85% 1rm
135x5
225x3
315x2
365x1
405x1
425x3x1

Nordic Hamstring curl 
3x10

Bodyweight Pullups 
22
12
8


----------



## Btcowboy

ME Upper

Comp Bench @ 85% of 1rm
135x5
185x3
205x2
225x1
240x1
255x3x1

JM Press 
75x10
95x10
105x10
120x7

Bent over Barbell Rows 
135x8
185x8
225x8
275x8

OHP
65x8
85x5
105x3
125x3
140x3

DB Hammer Curls 
25x15
35x15
45x12
55x10

Purple Band Tricep Pushdown 
25
25
20


----------



## FlyingPapaya

👍


----------



## Btcowboy

So up all night on FD calls, worked other job in the am, took kid to rehab and crashed, just getting up  now. That said DE lower did not happen today. I may change up tomorrow and just do a DE SBD day


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> So up all night on FD calls, worked other job in the am, took kid to rehab and crashed, just getting up  now. That said DE lower did not happen today. I may change up tomorrow and just do a DE SBD day



When you have a day like that... just rest lol


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> When you have a day like that... just rest lol


We have an arsonist running around keeping us busy as fuck.


----------



## Trendkill

A Canadarsonist!


----------



## Btcowboy

DE SBD 

SSB low box (11in) Speed Squats weight 50% plus 10bs, plus 40lbs Chain 
145x5
175x3
195x2
205x8x2

Speed Bench Weight 50% plus 10lbs, plus 40lbs chain
135x5
145x3
155x3
165x9x3

Speed Deadlift Weight 50% plus 10lbs, plis 40lbs chain
135x5
225x3
265x6x1

Superset DB side laterals with purple band face pulls
10x20 - 20 each arm
15x20 - 20 each arm
20x15 - 15 each arm

Superset EZ Bar curls with purple band tricep pushdowns
40x20 - 20
60x20 - 20
70x15 - 20


----------



## Btcowboy

Damn....

Eating more, snacking a little, and way less cardio and the weight is coming off....
Dropped 3lbs last week, 2.5lbs this week 

Weight this am 208.5


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> Damn....
> 
> Eating more, snacking a little, and way less cardio and the weight is coming off....
> Dropped 3lbs last week, 2.5lbs this week
> 
> Weight this am 208.5



I almost wish I had that problem ATM. My fatass keeps getting more fat. Lol. I think I started this bulk at the same bf% I usually end them at.


----------



## Btcowboy

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I almost wish I had that problem ATM. My fatass keeps getting more fat. Lol. I think I started this bulk at the same bf% I usually end them at.


Cutting from 242 to under 198. Going to compete next year in 198s. Been a fucking struggle, weight stalled and started to go up and I was at 1900 cals, 3 a day cardio.... been about 2 or 3 weeks upped cals and cut cardio.  

Yeah starting at the end causes that lol. I did the same when my meet finally got rescheduled. Started at 220 plus to compete at 220, hence the jump to 242. Long grind getting it ofd


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Cutting from 242 to under 198. Going to compete next year in 198s. Been a fucking struggle, weight stalled and started to go up and I was at 1900 cals, 3 a day cardio.... been about 2 or 3 weeks upped cals and cut cardio.
> 
> Yeah starting at the end causes that lol. I did the same when my meet finally got rescheduled. Started at 220 plus to compete at 220, hence the jump to 242. Long grind getting it ofd


Nice job man !!


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Nice job man !!


Thank you feels good to see it dropping again


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Thank you feels good to see it dropping again


Hell yeah I went through the same shit , it stopped moving drove my nuts for a couple of weeks and then bam dropped a couple lbs in a few days like magic. 232 down to 226 this morning.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Hell yeah I went through the same shit , it stopped moving drove my nuts for a couple of weeks and then bam dropped a couple lbs in a few days like magic. 232 down to 226 this morning.


Thats awesome, you and I in same boat trying to cut, get stronger all at same time. Damn tough battle tonsay the least. Hey what doesnt kill us


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Thats awesome, you and I in same boat trying to cut, get stronger all at same time. Damn tough battle tonsay the least. Hey what doesnt kill us


Amen Sir !!


----------



## Btcowboy

ME Lower

Comp Squat
135x5
225x3
260x2
290x1
315x1
335x1
360x1 heaviest sonce hammy tear
385x1
405x1 fuck it... a tad high but will take it. Last time I squatted 405 O used wraps today was raw

RDL
135x10
225x10
175x8
315x8

Bodyweight Pullups 
22
12
9

Short and sweet today


----------



## Yano

Nice SkwatZ !


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Nice SkwatZ !


Thank you sir


----------



## Btcowboy

Here is the video


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Here is the video


Music , lights , shits not rusty ... you fancy mother fucker you !!!!


----------



## Trendkill

Gonna call you Papa Smurf from now on.

Nice squat.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Gonna call you Papa Smurf from now on.
> 
> Nice squat.


Thanks, since painting the gym blue I have been calling it the Smurf Gym. Even thinking of getting that Papa Smurf airbrushed on the platform lol


----------



## silentlemon1011

Trendkill said:


> Gonna call you Papa Smurf from now on.
> 
> Nice squat.





Btcowboy said:


> Thanks, since painting the gym blue I have been calling it the Smurf Gym. Even thinking of getting that Papa Smurf airbrushed on the platform lol



@CJ @Send0 
You guys are slacking lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Time not on my side today

ME Upper

Comp Bench 
135x5
185x3
205x2
225x1
245x1
265x1
275x1
285x fail

JM Press
45x15
65x12
85x10
95x8
105x5
115x3
125x2
130x1
135x2


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> Thanks, since painting the gym blue I have been calling it the Smurf Gym. Even thinking of getting that Papa Smurf airbrushed on the platform lol


I’d paint a topless Smurfette with some double ds.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> I’d paint a topless Smurfette with some double ds.


Now your talking


----------



## Yano

I'm all about that Smurfette punani


----------



## Trendkill




----------



## Signsin1

Yano said:


> I'm all about that Smurfette punani
> View attachment 24558


----------



## silentlemon1011

This log is taking a dark turn


----------



## Yano

Just a bit longer my little Smurfs we cant have our patch of the forrest over grown 
 .......The we can go swimming ??   ....Yes Brainy then we can all dive right in !! ....


----------



## Yano

silentlemon1011 said:


> This log is taking a dark turn


Oh shit ,,, haaaahaha Im sitting here stoned and forgot this was cowboys log  hahaha ah shit I'm posting stupid shit like its a damn normal thread ,, sorry man


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> This log is taking a dark turn


Yeah lol  but it may as well match my life lol


----------



## Trendkill

This has quickly become the most entertaining log on the board.  Not sure if you'd wanna put Yano's latest pic on your deadlift platform though lol.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> This has quickly become the most entertaining log on the board.  Not sure if you'd wanna put Yano's latest pic on your deadlift platform though lol.


Haha nope


----------



## Btcowboy

Just checking in got some personal things on the go so work outs suffering, so not much to report. Will log workouts as I get them in but not sure how they will look.


----------



## Btcowboy

Well this was unexpected this am. 

Jumped on the scale for me weekly weigh in...

203.7 a 5lb drop over the last week. I mean WTF lol, I will take it and weight on the bar not suffering too badly. This or my scale shit the bed lol


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Well this was unexpected this am.
> 
> Jumped on the scale for me weekly weigh in...
> 
> 203.7 a 5lb drop over the last week. I mean WTF lol, I will take it and weight on the bar not suffering too badly. This or my scale shit the bed lol



Missed thr notification for some reason.

Thats amazing bro.

Have you maintained the loss since last week?


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Well this was unexpected this am.
> 
> Jumped on the scale for me weekly weigh in...
> 
> 203.7 a 5lb drop over the last week. I mean WTF lol, I will take it and weight on the bar not suffering too badly. This or my scale shit the bed lol


I got all nervous about my weight gain , guys told me it was just water ,, started drinking more n more water , stopped the table salt accept for what the ol lady cooks with and dropped 6lbs in 3 days ... 225 , up to 230 , ,back down to 224. 

This dieting thing is fucking nutty


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Missed thr notification for some reason.
> 
> Thats amazing bro.
> 
> Have you maintained the loss since last week?


We will see Friday this week. Been a rough 10 days, mixed up shit at home, so lifting lacked


----------



## Btcowboy

Finally out of my funk but issues not resolved but I lifted today.... nothing too heavy just get the muscles back into it

SSB Low Box Squat
135x8
185x6
225x4
245x3
265x2
285x1
305x1

Bench
135x10
155x8
170x6
185x4
205x3
225x2
240x1
250x1

Deadlift 
135x8
225x6
275x4
315x3
365x2
405x1


----------



## Btcowboy

So no gym but did my fasted am cardio then this afternoon felt like a hike.
5.5miles
2660 ft elevation gain 
2hrs and 30 mins


----------



## Btcowboy

So maybe doing that hike, the day after squatting wasnt the smartest idea 🤔 
Legs are fried, the 2600 ft elevation gain is the first 2 miles then its 2600 down for 2 miles.... 

Also down 1.5lbs this week to 202, sub 200 is close


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> So maybe doing that hike, the day after squatting wasnt the smartest idea 🤔
> Legs are fried, the 2600 ft elevation gain is the first 2 miles then its 2600 down for 2 miles....
> 
> Also down 1.5lbs this week to 202, sub 200 is close


Right on man !! 

You just gota dig deep and find your inner Bulgarian ! I mean look at this shit ,,, hiking up and down that just to get to the gym , them motherfuckers is crazy !!


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Right on man !!
> 
> You just gota dig deep and find your inner Bulgarian ! I mean look at this shit ,,, hiking up and down that just to get to the gym , them motherfuckers is crazy !!
> 
> View attachment 25133


Ya can barely walk today lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok life has been......well...hectic, insane, stressful, fucked up really the last few weeks

1. Last 2 weeks have been tech rope rescue operator course. All weekends as well. 

2. Bluntly.... need to get divorced. Working on that, but tough after 24 plus years. Nothing in common, dont do anything together, realistically love each other but more like brother sister, otherwise cant stand each other. Issue with this is its going to cost me a fortune for rest of her life, and no where for her or I to go. Trying to work out the details. Been like this 12 to 15 years.

Everything is suffering, workouts, diet, sleep, vaping like mad, work is also suffering. 

Just doing what I can when I can. I do my best to not be home, explains some of the hikes, etc.


----------



## IronSoul

Damn I hate to hear that Cowboy. That’s incredibly tough. Especially if it’s been that way for so long. I really hope you two can figure something out and be cordial. I hope it all works out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Ok life has been......well...hectic, insane, stressful, fucked up really the last few weeks
> 
> 1. Last 2 weeks have been tech rope rescue operator course. All weekends as well.
> 
> 2. Bluntly.... need to get divorced. Working on that, but tough after 24 plus years. Nothing in common, dont do anything together, realistically love each other but more like brother sister, otherwise cant stand each other. Issue with this is its going to cost me a fortune for rest of her life, and no where for her or I to go. Trying to work out the details. Been like this 12 to 15 years.
> 
> Everything is suffering, workouts, diet, sleep, vaping like mad, work is also suffering.
> 
> Just doing what I can when I can. I do my best to not be home, explains some of the hikes, etc.



Damn bro
Sorry to hear that
Nothing anyone can really say to soften that blow, good luck my friend


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Ok life has been......well...hectic, insane, stressful, fucked up really the last few weeks
> 
> 1. Last 2 weeks have been tech rope rescue operator course. All weekends as well.
> 
> 2. Bluntly.... need to get divorced. Working on that, but tough after 24 plus years. Nothing in common, dont do anything together, realistically love each other but more like brother sister, otherwise cant stand each other. Issue with this is its going to cost me a fortune for rest of her life, and no where for her or I to go. Trying to work out the details. Been like this 12 to 15 years.
> 
> Everything is suffering, workouts, diet, sleep, vaping like mad, work is also suffering.
> 
> Just doing what I can when I can. I do my best to not be home, explains some of the hikes, etc.


Dude this blows wish I was closer so I could at least spot ya for some work outs and help ya clear ya head some. You need anything or just want to vent or what ever just hit me up , I got some big ears and shit memory.


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Damn I hate to hear that Cowboy. That’s incredibly tough. Especially if it’s been that way for so long. I really hope you two can figure something out and be cordial. I hope it all works out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brother, she is mean so its going to be rough, and damn expensive


silentlemon1011 said:


> Damn bro
> Sorry to hear that
> Nothing anyone can really say to soften that blow, good luck my friend


Thanks Brother, yeah much to say for sure. 


Yano said:


> Dude this blows wish I was closer so I could at least spot ya for some work outs and help ya clear ya head some. You need anything or just want to vent or what ever just hit me up , I got some big ears and shit memory.


Thanks Brother, and yeah I will do that. 

The worst part of this is 15 yrs ago would have been easier and cheaper. I thought maybe it would get better, honestly got worse. Its pretty much a cheaper to keep her for me, and she has nowhere to go or pay for it so all convenient for her. 

Did the math on a calculator and damn it is going to cost. Anywhere between 4 and 5 k a month for rest of her life, what a joke. On the other hand there isnt a price on happiness and there is absolutely none of that here.


----------



## Btcowboy

Oh boy the wife has lost it. Told her Monday I am finished and we are separating. Said I would help with everything to help her get going and take what time she needs. She was upset as expected. Yesterday we were talking calmly about what next and terms. Then she started drinking and shit hit the fan. 

She told the kids I never liked them and anu complaints about them I had. Demanded thousands of dollars to leave right now, name calling, etc..... this am I pinned my test shot and noticed it drew fast and pinned fast. I look at it and its cloudy with a bubble in it. Compared it to an unopen one and completely no comparison. I am thinking she probably put water in it to ruin it but I pinned it so.....

Anyways saga continues


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Btcowboy said:


> Oh boy the wife has lost it. Told her Monday I am finished and we are separating. Said I would help with everything to help her get going and take what time she needs. She was upset as expected. Yesterday we were talking calmly about what next and terms. Then she started drinking and shit hit the fan.
> 
> She told the kids I never liked them and anu complaints about them I had. Demanded thousands of dollars to leave right now, name calling, etc..... this am I pinned my test shot and noticed it drew fast and pinned fast. I look at it and its cloudy with a bubble in it. Compared it to an unopen one and completely no comparison. I am thinking she probably put water in it to ruin it but I pinned it so.....
> 
> Anyways saga continues


That's a tough situation to be in, if you need to vent my PMs are open.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Damn, sorry to hear what you're going through man. She sounds really toxic.

If she really did mess with your testosterone that is crazy shit.


----------



## IronSoul

Wow man, I hate this for you. Idk why they have to be so crazy. Been there brother. You need anything, let us know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

CohibaRobusto said:


> Damn, sorry to hear what you're going through man. She sounds really toxic.
> 
> If she really did mess with your testosterone that is crazy shit.


I called her on it of course denied any knowledge of it. Here is a photo of one unopened and the one in question


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Btcowboy said:


> I called her on it of course denied any knowledge of it. Here is a photo of one unopened and the one in question


Could be water with how its separated but I thunk oil would be heavier than water


----------



## Btcowboy

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Could be water with how its separated but I thunk oil would be heavier than water


Yeah it drew and pinned super fast. I was damn its hot here.... well I got pics of it, told a buddy about it, moved all my gear and told him where just incase. Of course pec pin today so if I get infection it is in a bad spot. Lawyer will be informed, not like I can hide my AAS usage she will bring it up, good thing not illegal here


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah it drew and pinned super fast. I was damn its hot here.... well I got pics of it, told a buddy about it, moved all my gear and told him where just incase. Of course pec pin today so if I get infection it is in a bad spot. Lawyer will be informed, not like I can hide my AAS usage she will bring it up, good thing not illegal here


Keep us posted bro and hopefully you have antibiotics on hand


----------



## Btcowboy

Here are a couple more... I shook it up and the big bubble separated into lots of bubbles. Drew up some and smelled and felt it no idea. Heated the vial and let sit


----------



## PZT

Gawddamn those some cheap looking labels lol


----------



## Btcowboy

So I found the syringe and needle used in the trash. I know its not from me because I pull the needles off and toss syringe only.  Feels like water and tasted it its salt water.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Btcowboy said:


> So I found the syringe and needle used in the trash. I know its not from me because I pull the needles off and toss syringe only.  Feels like water and tasted it its salt water.


Hit the doctor and see if there is preventative care, take pictures too for court


----------



## Btcowboy

So I found the syringe and needle used in the trash. I know its not from me because I pull the needles off and toss syringe only.  Feels like water and tasted it its salt wate


Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Hit the doctor and see if there is preventative care, take pictures too for court


She admitted to it being water, i recorded it and was also on the phone with a friend who also heard it. Said she did it because she was mad, and figured it would ruin it, I would notice it and toss it.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> So I found the syringe and needle used in the trash. I know its not from me because I pull the needles off and toss syringe only.  Feels like water and tasted it its salt wate
> 
> She admitted to it being water, i recorded it and was also on the phone with a friend who also heard it. Said she did it because she was mad, and figured it would ruin it, I would notice it and toss it.


This sucks. Glad you got it recorded at least.


----------



## Yano

Just keep calm and keep doing shit right .. this is some fucked up head case bullshit right here man. Good on you for thinking ahead and getting it all taped and another witness.


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> This sucks. Glad you got it recorded at least.





Yano said:


> Just keep calm and keep doing shit right .. this is some fucked up head case bullshit right here man. Good on you for thinking ahead and getting it all taped and another witness.


I got to say I never ever would have expected her to do something like this. I do realize she didnt think of the consequences of me pinning it and only thought of it ruining the vial but this is some next level shit.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Btcowboy said:


> I got to say I never ever would have expected her to do something like this. I do realize she didnt think of the consequences of me pinning it and only thought of it ruining the vial but this is some next level shit.


That's some bunny boiling shit man. I wouldn't put anything past her after that.


----------



## Btcowboy

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's some bunny boiling shit man. I wouldn't put anything past her after that.


Oh I now expect just about anything from her. To be honest when I noticed I seriously thought she had poisoned me. I was watching for any symptoms of anything to call ambulance or get myself to hospital. Now its watch for infection.


----------



## presser

just read some of this thread and you are are the man bro... good job!  god bless our fireman.. hope all goes well with this other situation man... tough times can test a man... and from what i read thru you got this bro


----------



## presser

Btcowboy said:


> I called her on it of course denied any knowledge of it. Here is a photo of one unopened and the one in question


yeah one looks cloudy... but water and oil dont mix so why no separation


----------



## Btcowboy

presser said:


> yeah one looks cloudy... but water and oil dont mix so why no separation


Thats slightly worrisome for sure. I found the syringe it tasted like salt water so who knows. She owned up to water only  but I cant trust her.

25 yrs together, when I told her I told her I would help her get a place and get on her own. Also not pushing her out, take to process it, start looking, and then move. Fuck after this I am slightly worried


----------



## presser

Btcowboy said:


> Thats slightly worrisome for sure. I found the syringe it tasted like salt water so who knows. She owned up to water only  but I cant trust her.
> 
> 25 yrs together, when I told her I told her I would help her get a place and get on her own. Also not pushing her out, take to process it, start looking, and then move. Fuck after this I am slightly worried


well i hope she doesnt do anything else viscous. women can be really bad when they know they are getting the highway... hope you get her to get out smoothly brother. take care of yourself man


----------



## Btcowboy

presser said:


> well i hope she doesnt do anything else viscous. women can be really bad when they know they are getting the highway... hope you get her to get out smoothly brother. take care of yourself man


Thanks


----------



## Powerlifter_500

I'm probably not the best person to take relationship advice. But just remember to keep your eyes open during all of this stuff. It's a proven fact that women base their reasoning more off emotions rather than logic. When you make it clear you don't want to be with them anymore they take that as a personal challenge to try and destroy your life on the way out. It sounds like you guys crossed that path of no return so just remember to keep your head up and stay strong.


----------



## Btcowboy

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I'm probably not the best person to take relationship advice. But just remember to keep your eyes open during all of this stuff. It's a proven fact that women base their reasoning more off emotions rather than logic. When you make it clear you don't want to be with them anymore they take that as a personal challenge to try and destroy your life on the way out. It sounds like you guys crossed that path of no return so just remember to keep your head up and stay strong.


Thanks Brother, after 25yrs this is tough. I am feeling super guilty this am. She looked into assited housing options and the only thing they offered her was the homeless drug addict trailer camp...... she wont accept help from me even though I am willing to helpnherget a place (she has no credit, no job, no money). Even this am said slow down, I will set up the other room for you. We live apart same house, you take the time you need to get you shit in order. Fuck loolong at lawyers its a 2 month wait to just get in.....

I just cant let her go homeless or the druggie camp


----------



## Bomb10shell

Powerlifter_500 said:


> women base their reasoning more off emotions rather than logic.


100% accurate... I fight daily to be more logical, but most do not. No telling what an emotional lady backed into a corner is willing to do.




Btcowboy said:


> I just cant let her go homeless or the druggie camp


You're a good dude.


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Thanks Brother, after 25yrs this is tough. I am feeling super guilty this am. She looked into assited housing options and the only thing they offered her was the homeless drug addict trailer camp...... she wont accept help from me even though I am willing to helpnherget a place (she has no credit, no job, no money). Even this am said slow down, I will set up the other room for you. We live apart same house, you take the time you need to get you shit in order. Fuck loolong at lawyers its a 2 month wait to just get in.....
> 
> I just cant let her go homeless or the druggie camp


I don't wanna go all religious or sound too much like some ones Grampy but that made me smile and it warmed my heart.

Even with her treachery and rash decisions you took the teachings of Jesus and put them into action , Love your enemies , Forgive others who have wronged you , Do not judge others ... 

I realize this is the internet and all but, I'm proud of ya man and I'm proud to know you. A lesser man would of walked a darker path.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> I don't wanna go all religious or sound too much like some ones Grampy but that made me smile and it warmed my heart.
> 
> Even with her treachery and rash decisions you took the teachings of Jesus and put them into action , Love your enemies , Forgive others who have wronged you , Do not judge others ...
> 
> I realize this is the internet and all but, I'm proud of ya man and I'm proud to know you. A lesser man would of walked a darker path.
> 
> View attachment 25546


Aww, thanks I am doing more to help her now. She is a wreck right now and I am trying to lighten the load for her. She was told no lawyer appts for 2 months so she will stay here until then. I am doing what I can to not work her up, even looking at getting her a car so she can get out and shit.

I mean 25 yrs a long time to just throw berin the street. To be honest I still love her, just not in love nor like her much anymore. Its been a rough 25yrs too.


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> Aww, thanks I am doing more to help her now. She is a wreck right now and I am trying to lighten the load for her. She was told no lawyer appts for 2 months so she will stay here until then. I am doing what I can to not work her up, even looking at getting her a car so she can get out and shit.
> 
> I mean 25 yrs a long time to just throw berin the street. To be honest I still love her, just not in love nor like her much anymore. Its been a rough 25yrs too.



Just remember that divorces have a funny way of ending with you being stuck with all the debt and her getting a piece of whatever equity there is but no debt. You might be helping her out now, and then helping her out later as well. 

Not saying you shouldn't keep being the nice guy you are. But I feel sometimes you need that other voice to remind you of what's going to happen to YOU if you're too nice. Lol.

I remember when my parents got divorced. My dad looked absolutely defeated..... Until he found out how much money my mom was getting from him. Lol. Btw, it's 7 years down the road. My mom without 2 pennies to rub together has about half a mil liquid, and my dad is 6' under the ground. So who really needed to be concerned about their future? 😳


----------



## Btcowboy

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Just remember that divorces have a funny way of ending with you being stuck with all the debt and her getting a piece of whatever equity there is but no debt. You might be helping her out now, and then helping her out later as well.
> 
> Not saying you shouldn't keep being the nice guy you are. But I feel sometimes you need that other voice to remind you of what's going to happen to YOU if you're too nice. Lol.
> 
> I remember when my parents got divorced. My dad looked absolutely defeated..... Until he found out how much money my mom was getting from him. Lol. Btw, it's 7 years down the road. My mom without 2 pennies to rub together has about half a mil liquid, and my dad is 6' under the ground. So who really needed to be concerned about their future? 😳


Good point, I am hoping my goodwill will echo in her head, and if it comes to it the judges mind as well. 

My dad in almost an identical situation with my mom, except 38yrs not 25. Anyways he paid very little and only for 3yrs..... Gonna have to ask him how he did that. 

Where I live due to length of marriage its alimony for life, and up to 50% of the disparity in wages. I am well over 100k and she is 0. However she qualifies for disability, and pension. So the high end for me is almost 5k a month which would absolutely bury me. In some of our discussions I am trying to explain that there is a magic number (around 2k)I can pay her  thay makes her comfortable and live stress free and allows me the same. I pay that only up until the time I sell the house, the  she gets 50% of the proceeds and that ends all alimony, if I don't sell, then alimony continues until she passes...... if we do this amicably and through mediation legal fees only be around 1200 total. I can live with that, and if helping her now gets her to start working with me perfect.

Oh and she also told me she not only watered down my test vial which was only open for a couple weeks, she did the same with my GH vial.... so had to toss it too, thankfully only a few iu wasted


----------



## Slabiathan

I wish all best in the situation. From my observations, the right lawyer and cooperation like you are doing makes all the difference when it comes to a head. A good lawyer and make sure you can try to prove all of your goodwill. Having documents, receipts, transcripts of conversations will have a bigger impact than words alone. I know you are doing it because you still love her and it's coming from the right place but if you don't have proof it can all get thrown out the window in court when it becomes he said she said.


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> Good point, I am hoping my goodwill will echo in her head, and if it comes to it the judges mind as well.
> 
> My dad in almost an identical situation with my mom, except 38yrs not 25. Anyways he paid very little and only for 3yrs..... Gonna have to ask him how he did that.
> 
> Where I live due to length of marriage its alimony for life, and up to 50% of the disparity in wages. I am well over 100k and she is 0. However she qualifies for disability, and pension. So the high end for me is almost 5k a month which would absolutely bury me. In some of our discussions I am trying to explain that there is a magic number (around 2k)I can pay her  thay makes her comfortable and live stress free and allows me the same. I pay that only up until the time I sell the house, the  she gets 50% of the proceeds and that ends all alimony, if I don't sell, then alimony continues until she passes...... if we do this amicably and through mediation legal fees only be around 1200 total. I can live with that, and if helping her now gets her to start working with me perfect.
> 
> Oh and she also told me she not only watered down my test vial which was only open for a couple weeks, she did the same with my GH vial.... so had to toss it too, thankfully only a few iu wasted



On a more positive note though. There's a guy that goes to my gym. Got divorced at 42. Was fat and ugly. Started lifting a bunch and doing roids. Broke our state bench record and now has a gf in her 20's. Lol. So there's still hope yet for you man. If he did it, you can too!


----------



## Btcowboy

Body weight seems to have slowed up the drop and I have maintained 202lbs for a week. Undecided if I am going to go back to cut this week or next. I do know I am restarting Conjugate tomorrow. While not lifting as I should cardio has continued.


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Body weight seems to have slowed up the drop and I have maintained 202lbs for a week. Undecided if I am going to go back to cut this week or next. I do know I am restarting Conjugate tomorrow. While not lifting as I should cardio has continued.



I hope things are going alright brother. I know it’s hard to focus on training or have that drive when you’re dealing with the shit you are. Keep trucking boss!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> I hope things are going alright brother. I know it’s hard to focus on training or have that drive when you’re dealing with the shit you are. Keep trucking boss!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure is, but went and got a car for her yesterday. This should calm her some, and get her out of house more. Now after about 2.5 weeks lifting once, I need back at it.


----------



## Stickler

Following along brother. 

From personal experience, document EVERYTHING. 

I'm a take the high road kinda guy. We had 1 child together,  and she was even a Mod on a board I was admin at.  She did gear, drugs, you name it, we did it together when I was young.  Reason I say that, is she was in no REAL position to threaten me, but she tried. 

She's even the one who ultimately asked for the divorce, and she was trying to cheat and shit.. it was a very twighlight zone'ish kind of situation  with some of the shit that happened. 

ANYWAY, I bring it up because once the sadness went away and panic set in, not to mention her lawyer putting shit in her ear, she fucked me good for a long time.

I never put my kid in the middle of anything or said anything bad about her, she would lie to him and do the opposite. She kidnapped my kid and moved 250 miles away out of state when he was 4.5 yrs old and I had to FIGHT for longer visitation as an out of state dad (she blamed her current "abusive" boyfriend at the time and feared for our son). Since I didn't take away her visitation rights after the kidnapping (a kid should have both parents), i was able to renegotiate child support from 1300 a month (i was also unemployed for 2 yrs but previously making 65k+ a year...20yrs ago, while she made nothing on the books) and the judge told me that I'm a smart and resourceful guy and I'd figure it out to make sure she got the $$.

It was so bad, that I moved out, paid her rent where we lived,  heating oil, etc. I had receipts and she even signed a hand written letter as a receipt and we got it notarized. HOWEVER,  it had a rip on it and the judge said that it wasn't admissible because it could have been altered after the notary stamped it!!

To this day, even AFTER my son turned 18 last year, she tried to call me a deadbeat dad because I have arrears @675/ month and for 3 months could only afford a few hundred a month.  Now, it's ALL ABOUT MONEY. 

The positive takeaway is that my son figured out how wacked his mom is towards me and I didn't have to say 1 negative word. He figured out on his own she lies about me. 

I haven't read the entire thread because its large and I'm driving,  but I wanted you to hear it from a usually VERY optimistic individual who always tried to do right by my son, even at my own expense, a woman scorn... is TRUE.

No matter how much you love each other, and the time you put in. Survival mode WILL kick in, and when it does, you've GOT to be prepared. 

Last note, my son's mom just got diagnosed with cancer. As much as I'd love to be thrilled about it, it would destroy my son. She's a total C-word to me, but is a good mom. So when push comes to shove, I would still help anyway I could even to this day and after all the shit she has put me through. Not so much for her, but for my son. My gf now fully understands and backs me with whatever I need to do, even if it means helping a nasty ex. 

The high road is a hard one, but in the end some shit pays off. Just don't get caught at a disadvantage or you'll get screwed, even if the state does it for you (because my state didn't even care if she wanted NO money, she was getting it monthly regardless).

Sorry so long,  just really felt the need to chime in. Good luck brother and look forward to reading the fitness portion of the log.


----------



## Btcowboy

Stickler said:


> Following along brother.
> 
> From personal experience, document EVERYTHING.
> 
> I'm a take the high road kinda guy. We had 1 child together,  and she was even a Mod on a board I was admin at.  She did gear, drugs, you name it, we did it together when I was young.  Reason I say that, is she was in no REAL position to threaten me, but she tried.
> 
> She's even the one who ultimately asked for the divorce, and she was trying to cheat and shit.. it was a very twighlight zone'ish kind of situation  with some of the shit that happened.
> 
> ANYWAY, I bring it up because once the sadness went away and panic set in, not to mention her lawyer putting shit in her ear, she fucked me good for a long time.
> 
> I never put my kid in the middle of anything or said anything bad about her, she would lie to him and do the opposite. She kidnapped my kid and moved 250 miles away out of state when he was 4.5 yrs old and I had to FIGHT for longer visitation as an out of state dad (she blamed her current "abusive" boyfriend at the time and feared for our son). Since I didn't take away her visitation rights after the kidnapping (a kid should have both parents), i was able to renegotiate child support from 1300 a month (i was also unemployed for 2 yrs but previously making 65k+ a year...20yrs ago, while she made nothing on the books) and the judge told me that I'm a smart and resourceful guy and I'd figure it out to make sure she got the $$.
> 
> It was so bad, that I moved out, paid her rent where we lived,  heating oil, etc. I had receipts and she even signed a hand written letter as a receipt and we got it notarized. HOWEVER,  it had a rip on it and the judge said that it wasn't admissible because it could have been altered after the notary stamped it!!
> 
> To this day, even AFTER my son turned 18 last year, she tried to call me a deadbeat dad because I have arrears @675/ month and for 3 months could only afford a few hundred a month.  Now, it's ALL ABOUT MONEY.
> 
> The positive takeaway is that my son figured out how wacked his mom is towards me and I didn't have to say 1 negative word. He figured out on his own she lies about me.
> 
> I haven't read the entire thread because its large and I'm driving,  but I wanted you to hear it from a usually VERY optimistic individual who always tried to do right by my son, even at my own expense, a woman scorn... is TRUE.
> 
> No matter how much you love each other, and the time you put in. Survival mode WILL kick in, and when it does, you've GOT to be prepared.
> 
> Last note, my son's mom just got diagnosed with cancer. As much as I'd love to be thrilled about it, it would destroy my son. She's a total C-word to me, but is a good mom. So when push comes to shove, I would still help anyway I could even to this day and after all the shit she has put me through. Not so much for her, but for my son. My gf now fully understands and backs me with whatever I need to do, even if it means helping a nasty ex.
> 
> The high road is a hard one, but in the end some shit pays off. Just don't get caught at a disadvantage or you'll get screwed, even if the state does it for you (because my state didn't even care if she wanted NO money, she was getting it monthly regardless).
> 
> Sorry so long,  just really felt the need to chime in. Good luck brother and look forward to reading the fitness portion of the log.


Thanks Brother, and sorry you went through that. 

Yeah she done lost her mind. She finally realized that to fight for max support is going to be expensive and she dont have it  so she is realizing mediation would be cheaper and better for both not one. But Lawyers are booked solid so a couple months of cooling off. 

I just financed and insured a car for her. Told her if/when we seperate it will be written in as part of alimony payment. If we decide to stay together she needs it anyways. 

While she has changed her attitude, and the things that pissed me off, we are talking and getting along. Told her push comes to shove right now, we are finished. If things change by the time we talk to lawyers there may be some hope we stay together but the second it reverts back I am out in a split second no chance of reconsider.

 She has been very apologetic about the water in test/gh  but I have told her the ramifications could have been worse and this is what I am having the hardest time to get over right now. 

Time will tell, I was a bit manic after buying her a car, I went out and bought a sub and amp combo for my truck lol.....

Today I need to get back to work (gym) and get my shit together. I have 5 months left to finish my super cut before starting to get back into meets.... after 2.5 weeks out going to take a bit and some doms lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Back at it


SSB low box squat
145x5
195x3
235x3
285x3
305x3
325x3
Shit felt heavy but I guess after 3 weeks off

Stiff leg Deadlift 
135x8
225x8
275x8
305x8

Black Bamd Hammy Curls
4x15 each leg

Bodyweight Pullups 
17
10
10


----------



## Slabiathan

Btcowboy said:


> Back at it
> 
> 
> SSB low box squat
> 145x5
> 195x3
> 235x3
> 285x3
> 305x3
> 325x3
> Shit felt heavy but I guess after 3 weeks off
> 
> Stiff leg Deadlift
> 135x8
> 225x8
> 275x8
> 305x8
> 
> Black Bamd Hammy Curls
> 4x15 each leg
> 
> Bodyweight Pullups
> 17
> 10
> 10


Heck yeah dude!!


----------



## Btcowboy

ME Upper

Close Grip Bench 
135x8
165x5
195x3
210x3
225x3
240x3
250x3

JM Press
65x10
85x8
100x6
115x5
130x3
140x3

Bent over Barbell Rows
135x8
185x8
225x8
250x8

OHP
65x8
85x8
105x5
125x5
145x2

Superset EZ bar curls and Skullcrushers 
40x15/15
60x15/16
70x12/12
90x8/8


----------



## IronSoul

Glad you’re back at it brother. Dealing with that kind of shit really takes motivation away. Good to see you putting in work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

Got the barbell rack finished and hung today.


----------



## PZT

Wtf is that SSB? Lol


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> Wtf is that SSB? Lol


That is the cheapest piece of shit SSB you can find lol.... it didnt even come with padding. 

I am upgrading at some point but for bow its still working.


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> That is the cheapest piece of shit SSB you can find lol.... it didnt even come with padding.
> 
> I am upgrading at some point but for bow its still working.


Makes me wanna bitch less about ours lol


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> Makes me wanna bitch less about ours lol


Keep putting Elite FTS yoke bar in the shopping cart but with Shipping and exchange I never pull the trigger. Also looking at Kabuki Transformer bar but 17 week wait. Then a cheaper but better one Bells of Steel but close to the Elite FTS one so probably be that one one day


----------



## Trendkill

Bells of steel SSB looks sweet.  3 interchangeable handles.  Rep fitness has a new one out too.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Bells of steel SSB looks sweet.  3 interchangeable handles.  Rep fitness has a new one out too.


Yeah thats what I like about the BoS one


----------



## Trendkill

The transformer bar is an engineering marvel.  I'm pretty sure I would just find 2-3 positions I liked and never use anything but those 3 so I can't really justify the cost.  If I could only have one bar for a home gym though, outside of a power bar, that would be the one.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> The transformer bar is an engineering marvel.  I'm pretty sure I would just find 2-3 positions I liked and never use anything but those 3 so I can't really justify the cost.  If I could only have one bar for a home gym though, outside of a power bar, that would be the one.


For sure the cost is high but even worse for me is the wait, have even read the wait is much longer than their posted 17 weeks


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> For sure the cost is high but even worse for me is the wait, have even read the wait is much longer than their posted 17 weeks


I bought a Duffalo bar from Kabuki about 5 years ago.  Excellent product, really second to none in terms of build quality but the post sale communication and shipping delays pissed me off so bad I vowed never to buy from Chris again.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> I bought a Duffalo bar from Kabuki about 5 years ago.  Excellent product, really second to none in terms of build quality but the post sale communication and shipping delays pissed me off so bad I vowed never to buy from Chris again.


Good to know, a lot of meets are switching to Kabuki up here moving away from Texas bars... but I love my Yexas DL bar


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> Good to know, a lot of meets are switching to Kabuki up here moving away from Texas bars... but I love my Yexas DL bar


Yep still my favorite DL bar ever and my favorite power bar.  We had one the Texas Squat Bars at my gym years ago and it was a workhorse too.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Yep still my favorite DL bar ever and my favorite power bar.  We had one the Texas Squat Bars at my gym years ago and it was a workhorse too.


Yeah I went Rogue Ohio for my power bar and happy. Better SSB and a Squat bar on my list


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Btcowboy said:


> That is the cheapest piece of shit SSB you can find lol.... it didnt even come with padding.
> 
> I am upgrading at some point but for bow its still working.


No padding and it doesn’t look like it has the angle either. That thing must pitch you forward. 

Titan v2.0 SSB is actually really close to the EliteFTS bar. I really hate giving money to them but the cost is pretty close to half.


----------



## Powerlifter_500

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Titan v2.0 SSB is actually really close to the EliteFTS bar. I really hate giving money to them but the cost is pretty close to half.



I bought a buffalo bar from titan. TBF, the bar itself feels good and works fine, but the knurling on it is about 2" off center. Lol. What fucking derelict was running the machine that day 🤦


----------



## Trendkill

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I bought a buffalo bar from titan. TBF, the bar itself feels good and works fine, but the knurling on it is about 2" off center. Lol. What fucking derelict was running the machine that day 🤦


His name is Sum Ting Wong and he works the graveyard shift at their Beijing factory.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Trendkill said:


> Yep still my favorite DL bar ever and my favorite power bar.  We had one the Texas Squat Bars at my gym years ago and it was a workhorse too.



Always wanted to try a Texas squat bar, havnt had the chance yet.
But i do love me a Texas DL bar.

Its on my to do list to buy both, but i need to buy a new house first lol.


----------



## Btcowboy

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No padding and it doesn’t look like it has the angle either. That thing must pitch you forward.
> 
> Titan v2.0 SSB is actually really close to the EliteFTS bar. I really hate giving money to them but the cost is pretty close to half.


Thanks, I will check them out.

I think over the last year or more with it, I am pretty stable with it. Basically when Covid lockdowns started I just bought what I could get, while proce was cheaper it was shitty equipment. Slowly upgrading everything as cash flow permits. Have already switched 

Oly bar to Rogue Ohio Power bar
Added Texas DL bar
Added Flat bench with comp specs
Swapped rubber coated 45s with the diameter of 35s to 45s machined steel
Loadable DBs to Adjustable 1090 DBs


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Always wanted to try a Texas squat bar, havnt had the chance yet.


My last meet I used one, loved it


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> His name is Sum Ting Wong and he works the graveyard shift at their Beijing factory.


Thats the same fucking guy that made my bench !! only 4 bolts hold on the back pad ,,, 4 ... and its only drilled for 3 , pads got no hole for it , no nut mounted in it nothing.. 3 holes

Let titan know i was less than excited , they are like well before we talk compensation we need the whole arlo guthrie package ,, descriptions , 8x10 color glossy photographs with the circles n arrows ..... and a paragraph on the back of each one describing what each one was ........ *takes a deep breath ,,,, but I digress

So told them , hey kick down there kind rainbow-fuckface. Not once did I metion I wanted compensation I'm just letting you know you sent me an inferior product ... never heard back.

*walks off whistling Alice's Restaurant


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Thats the same fucking guy that made my bench !! only 4 bolts hold on the back pad ,,, 4 ... and its only drilled for 3 , pads got no hole for it , no nut mounted in it nothing.. 3 holes
> 
> Let titan know i was less than excited , they are like well before we talk compensation we need the whole arlo guthrie package ,, descriptions , 8x10 color glossy photographs with the circles n arrows ..... and a paragraph on the back of each one describing what each one was ........ *takes a deep breath ,,,, but I digress
> 
> So told them , hey kick down there kind rainbow-fuckface. Not once did I metion I wanted compensation I'm just letting you know you sent me an inferior product ... never heard back.
> 
> *walks off whistling Alice's Restaurant


Yeah looked at the SSB from them its 100 less than the EFTS one in Canada so will go EFTS when I pull the trigger. Even more so now hearing some comments on their quality


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah looked at the SSB from them its 100 less than the EFTS one in Canada so will go EFTS when I pull the trigger. Even more so now hearing some comments on their quality


I have a Titan SSB V2 , and I love it , it came perfect so I cant do more than bust on em for the misdrilled back pad. 

The SSB came cleaner  than a skeeter's peter , pads nice n stiff not to goofy high once you use it for a week or two and get some weight on it. I have no complaints on it and I've used it every week for ,, 6 , 8 months now I guess.


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> Even more so now hearing some comments on their quality



I mean they'll give you what you ordered. It's just a lot like a fast food advertisement. It might look good on the picture, but by the time it gets to you you're like, "wtf is this BS". Lol.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I mean they'll give you what you ordered. It's just a lot like a fast food advertisement. It might look good on the picture, but by the time it gets to you you're like, "wtf is this BS". Lol.


You feel REALLY good though when it pretty much resembles what you thought you were ordering. 🤣 Their quality is hit or miss. Their SSB seems ok and then you see videos of their J-hooks snapping off and videos of guys dropping 315 pounds onto their safety straps (replaces the safety pins) and they just tear w/o resistance. Oh and the knurling like you pointed out. Crazy company. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You feel REALLY good though when it pretty much resembles what you thought you were ordering. 🤣 Their quality is hit or miss. Their SSB seems ok and then you see videos of their J-hooks snapping off and videos of guys dropping 315 pounds onto their safety straps (replaces the safety pins) and they just tear w/o resistance. Oh and the knurling like you pointed out. Crazy company. 🤦‍♂️


yeah I went and got the rogue squat rack I didn't have a ton of confidence in getting one from titan after doing some looking around. It's the monster lite, all I need and it fits nice in the basement.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> yeah I went and got the rogue squat rack I didn't have a ton of confidence in getting one from titan after doing some looking around. It's the monster lite, all I need and it fits nice in the basement.


Oh great, thanks for bringing up the rack.....this also needs upgraded lol


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Oh great, thanks for bringing up the rack.....this also needs upgraded lol


When Trump sent out the stimulus checks wife's like do what you want with it 😏  YES ma'am !!!  you ain't gota hit me in the face with a wet mop I took off

 Hello Rogue ....


----------



## Btcowboy

Btcowboy said:


> Oh great, thanks for bringing up the rack.....this also needs upgraded lol


BoS has a combo rack cheaper version on the ER one 1100 as opposed to 3 or 4k for Rogue or ER


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> BoS has a combo rack cheaper version on the ER one 1100 as opposed to 3 or 4k for Rogue or ER


OH i got a tiny bastard the monster lite its just a squat rack , was like 450 for the base and more if ya got the saftey arms n other stuff for it.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> OH i got a tiny bastard the monster lite its just a squat rack , was like 450 for the base and more if ya got the saftey arms n other stuff for it.


I seen what you have and it is nice. I prefer power racks or combo racks. But money dictates unfortunately lol


----------



## Trendkill

silentlemon1011 said:


> Always wanted to try a Texas squat bar, havnt had the chance yet.
> But i do love me a Texas DL bar.
> 
> Its on my to do list to buy both, but i need to buy a new house first lol.


The house can wait.  Better yet you can use the Texas squat bar as a floor joist or a roof truss. Just build a new house instead of buying one.


----------



## Btcowboy

DE Lower

SSB Low Box Speed Squat weight listed plus 40lbs chain.
145x5
175x3
195x2
205x8x2  245 at top

Speed Deadlift weight listed plus 40lbs chain 
135x5
185x3
225x2
255x6x1 295 at top

Stiff Leg Deadlift 
135x8
185x8
225x8
275x8

Black Band Hamstring Curl 
4x20 each leg

Pull ups
BW plus 10lbs x 20 PR
BW plus 20lbs x 10
BW plus 30lbs x 7 PR


----------



## quackattack

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah looked at the SSB from them its 100 less than the EFTS one in Canada so will go EFTS when I pull the trigger. Even more so now hearing some comments on their quality


Elite FTS SS Yoke bar is $100 off right now.









						SS Yoke Bar
					

SS Yoke Bar Inovative bar design to build your squat and pulls while SAVING YOUR SHOULDERS and back with our ultra-load displacing pad design.  The new and improved SS Yoke Bar is made for everyday use Built to handle over 800 pounds Weight: 65 pounds Length: 92” Includes pad warranty! Made in...




					www.elitefts.com


----------



## Btcowboy

quackattack said:


> Elite FTS SS Yoke bar is $100 off right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS Yoke Bar
> 
> 
> SS Yoke Bar Inovative bar design to build your squat and pulls while SAVING YOUR SHOULDERS and back with our ultra-load displacing pad design.  The new and improved SS Yoke Bar is made for everyday use Built to handle over 800 pounds Weight: 65 pounds Length: 92” Includes pad warranty! Made in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elitefts.com


I know and I almost bought it yesterday.

345 plus 180 shipping is 525 convert to CAD 678 is 12% tax is 760 so pulled back... I think I am still going to do it one day though. Got my Fall Blast to order about 650 bucks, then thinking a couple more kits GH 1200..... so got to pick my priorities lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> I know and I almost bought it yesterday.
> 
> 345 plus 180 shipping is 525 convert to CAD 678 is 12% tax is 760 so pulled back... I think I am still going to do it one day though. Got my Fall Blast to order about 650 bucks, then thinking a couple more kits GH 1200..... so got to pick my priorities lol



If you hopped the border to Wisconsin you could load up your truck with 3 bars for the price of 1. Lol.


----------



## Btcowboy

Powerlifter_500 said:


> If you hopped the border to Wisconsin you could load up your truck with 3 bars for the price of 1. Lol.


Yeah but I am west coast, so the fuel will be more than the bars lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah but I am west coast, so the fuel will be more than the bars lol



Then you better get that new rack too while you're at it. Haha. Jk


----------



## Btcowboy

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Then you better get that new rack too while you're at it. Haha. Jk


If only I could lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Weigh in this am 203.5 so up 1lb..  

Missed DE Upper yesterday, was up since 2am fighting a structure fire so ended up sleeping most of the day.  Will pick that up today so no harm no foul.

Have physio today see whats up with my wrist. Pretty sure its a tendon issue. 

Starting cut back up again Sunday. Will ease back into it. Increase cardio, slowly cut back on  calories. 

Putting my next blast together on paper. Still a blast while cutting. Looking like Tren A and Test C again, with some extras. Not sure if I am going to have the coin to get another couple kits of GH but I may. If not GH will end sometime in October.


----------



## IronSoul

Hope all goes well at physio. I’ve really been wanting to give GH a go the past few months. How have you liked it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Hope all goes well at physio. I’ve really been wanting to give GH a go the past few months. How have you liked it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For my needs its done me well. I wish I could afford it year round, been about 7 months so far. Experimented with different dosages and timings, settled in at 4iu split 2x day. Hoping I can come up woth enough to at least get an entire year on it


----------



## Btcowboy

DE Upper

Not 100% as planned due to wrist issue

Speed Bench weight listed plus 40lbs of chain
95x5
135x3
145x3
155x9x3
Back downs
145x5
135x8

JM Press light due to wrist
45x20
65x20
75x15

Black band tricep push downs
40
40
30

DB Hammer curls did these but it started to aggravate wrist
20x20
25x20
30x15
35x12


----------



## Btcowboy

Calories and macros starting cut tomorrow 

2200 cals
250g prot
53g fat
176g carb


----------



## Btcowboy

ME Lower

4 inch Block Pulls
135x8
225x5
315x3
365x3
405x3
455x3
500x2

Stiff Leg Deadlift 
135x8
185x8
225x8
275x8
315x8

Purple Band Hammy Curls
12
12
12
12

BW Pullups 
25
13
9


----------



## Btcowboy

Btcowboy said:


> ME Lower
> 
> 4 inch Block Pulls
> 135x8
> 225x5
> 315x3
> 365x3
> 405x3
> 455x3
> 500x2
> 
> Stiff Leg Deadlift
> 135x8
> 185x8
> 225x8
> 275x8
> 315x8
> 
> Purple Band Hammy Curls
> 12
> 12
> 12
> 12
> 
> BW Pullups
> 25
> 13
> 9


This should say 3 inch lock pulls not 4.... fat fingers lol..

Cut started today also so cardio and more cardio... wont log cardio though


----------



## Btcowboy

A couple pics of the wheels...


----------



## IronSoul

Separations are coming in nicely man. What are your goals with them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Separations are coming in nicely man. What are your goals with them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No real goals for them specifically, just this cut the seperation and vascularity has started to shine for me lol.. i am lean everywhere but midsection lol. 

Another 20 to 30 to cut, see if I can get there by Jan 1. 

Another 20-25lbs to cut they s


----------



## Slabiathan

Btcowboy said:


> A couple pics of the wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25996
> View attachment 25997


Legs are looking sick, dude!


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> A couple pics of the wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25996
> View attachment 25997





Btcowboy said:


> No real goals for them specifically, just this cut the seperation and vascularity has started to shine for me lol.. i am lean everywhere but midsection lol.
> 
> Another 20 to 30 to cut, see if I can get there by Jan 1.
> 
> Another 20-25lbs to cut they s



Looking good brother
Damn, knowing what you looked like only years ago, its a fucking insane transformation
Congrats

If yoi drop anither 20, yoir skin is gonna be wet paper on veins

GET IT


----------



## IronSoul

Idk how I missed that lower day bro. Those were some strong ass pulls. Keep working like you are and you’re gonna be right where you want to be. Good luck on starting the cut, I hope the macros split works well for you. I always have to have higher fats than carbs. Another thing, you’re doing one hell of a job putting the work in, maintaining consistency, and meeting your goals dealing with everything you are and working at the FD. Gotta get that sleep and food in when you can. It’s motivating when you put it all together in one picture. Keep grinding Cowboy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Idk how I missed that lower day bro. Those were some strong ass pulls. Keep working like you are and you’re gonna be right where you want to be. Good luck on starting the cut, I hope the macros split works well for you. I always have to have higher fats than carbs. Another thing, you’re doing one hell of a job putting the work in, maintaining consistency, and meeting your goals dealing with everything you are and working at the FD. Gotta get that sleep and food in when you can. It’s motivating when you put it all together in one picture. Keep grinding Cowboy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you,  I like to be busy and my work, while sleep can be hard to get sometimes, there is always room for naps here and there lol. For me food is easy, just because I keep it simple. As @silentlemon1011 mentioned, where I was I will never go back. I know the work it took to get here and dont want to do that again lol. 



silentlemon1011 said:


> Looking good brother
> Damn, knowing what you looked like only years ago, its a fucking insane transformation
> Congrats
> 
> If yoi drop anither 20, yoir skin is gonna be wet paper on veins
> 
> GET IT


Thanks brother, here is to hoping. I think 4.5 months 20 to 30 is doable. The 6 week break hopefully reset everything and this cut plus next cut blast is all that is needed to hit the magic number. Goal is 180 but if a little lower thats fine too. Hopefully get rid of the lat remaining fat stores lol


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Thank you,  I like to be busy and my work, while sleep can be hard to get sometimes, there is always room for naps here and there lol. For me food is easy, just because I keep it simple. As @silentlemon1011 mentioned, where I was I will never go back. I know the work it took to get here and dont want to do that again lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks brother, here is to hoping. I think 4.5 months 20 to 30 is doable. The 6 week break hopefully reset everything and this cut plus next cut blast is all that is needed to hit the magic number. Goal is 180 but if a little lower thats fine too. Hopefully get rid of the lat remaining fat stores lol



Gotta post your before
I dont think lads know how fucking insane you are lol


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Gotta post your before
> I dont think lads know how fucking insane you are lol


Haha I actually deleted them a few weeks ago. I just pulled a couple of them back.

Me at my heaviest 325lbs
	

		
			
		

		
	



Top heaviest
Bottom Left 185lbs
Bottom Right first bulk about 220


----------



## quackattack

Damn cowboy. Good work. No clue you had lost all that weight.


----------



## IronSoul

Holy shit dude, I had no idea either. Phenomenal work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Haha I actually deleted them a few weeks ago. I just pulled a couple of them back.
> 
> Me at my heaviest 325lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26036
> 
> Top heaviest
> Bottom Left 185lbs
> Bottom Right first bulk about 220
> View attachment 26037



Beast!


----------



## Btcowboy

quackattack said:


> Damn cowboy. Good work. No clue you had lost all that weight.





IronSoul said:


> Holy shit dude, I had no idea either. Phenomenal work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





silentlemon1011 said:


> Beast!


Thanks guys


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Thanks guys



I think the coolest thing about this change is how you did it primarily through Powerlifting

Getting lean, improving physique while getting strong, this is the right way to do it


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> I think the coolest thing about this change is how you did it primarily through Powerlifting
> 
> Getting lean, improving physique while getting strong, this is the right way to do it


Very true, started with proper diet, walking (alot) and was running 5x5 to start. 100% natty until I got into the 180s and started to bulk.


----------



## Slabiathan

Btcowboy said:


> Very true, started with proper diet, walking (alot) and was running 5x5 to start. 100% natty until I got into the 180s and started to bulk.


Heck yeah dude! Congratulations! This is awesome to see and here. There isn't much on the internet about people making this kind transformation while powerlifting. Just gave me next level confidence my game plan!! Again, Congratulations! That is awesome!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Wow, amazing man! You're an inspiration.


----------



## Btcowboy

Slabiathan said:


> Heck yeah dude! Congratulations! This is awesome to see and here. There isn't much on the internet about people making this kind transformation while powerlifting. Just gave me next level confidence my game plan!! Again, Congratulations! That is awesome!


Thank you and yiu can do it as well. I and all of us are here to help you hit your goals as well


----------



## Btcowboy

ME Upper

Pin Press
135x8
165x5
185x3
205x3
225x3
245x3

JM Press
65x10
85x5
105x3
120x3
130x3

Purple Band Tricep pushdown
3x20

Bradford Press thanks @Powerlifter_500
But I am weak as fuck on it
45x8
65x8
85x8
75x7
55x8

DB Hammer Curls
25x15
30x15
35x15
40x15
50x10


----------



## eazy

Btcowboy said:


> Haha I actually deleted them a few weeks ago. I just pulled a couple of them back.
> 
> Me at my heaviest 325lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26036
> 
> Top heaviest
> Bottom Left 185lbs
> Bottom Right first bulk about 220
> View attachment 26037



I didn't know. Amazing.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Good work on the weight loss bro!


----------



## Btcowboy

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Good work on the weight loss bro!


Thank you


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Btcowboy said:


> ME Upper
> 
> Pin Press
> 135x8
> 165x5
> 185x3
> 205x3
> 225x3
> 245x3
> 
> JM Press
> 65x10
> 85x5
> 105x3
> 120x3
> 130x3
> 
> Purple Band Tricep pushdown
> 3x20
> 
> Bradford Press thanks @Powerlifter_500
> But I am weak as fuck on it
> 45x8
> 65x8
> 85x8
> 75x7
> 55x8
> 
> DB Hammer Curls
> 25x15
> 30x15
> 35x15
> 40x15
> 50x10



Haha. They are definitely humbling. Normally you wouldn't think 95lbs is heavy but my training partner is 6' 205lbs and pretty lean and he was bonking his head halfway through our 2nd set.


----------



## Btcowboy

Picked up 2x6 feet of 1inch Chain.... 92lbs for both.

DE Lower
SSB Low Box Speed Squat weight listed plus 92lbs of chain.. 
105x5
145x3
195x2
210x8x2 302lbs at the top

Speed Deadlift weight listed plus 92lbs of chain...
135x5
185x3
225x2
275x6x1 367 at the top

Purple Band Hammy Curls
3x15

Called it here time is not on my side today


----------



## Signsin1

Btcowboy said:


> Haha I actually deleted them a few weeks ago. I just pulled a couple of them back.
> 
> Me at my heaviest 325lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26036
> 
> Top heaviest
> Bottom Left 185lbs
> Bottom Right first bulk about 220
> View attachment 26037


Damn Cowboy! Awesome work man


----------



## Btcowboy

So now that I have enough chain the next two purchases are new smaller lever belt, the single prong Inzer is now too big  on last hole and it wraps around to my back. Also still planning a Elite FTS Yoke bar for SSB... maybe a Christmas gift to myself lol.


----------



## Btcowboy

Signsin1 said:


> Damn Cowboy! Awesome work man


Thanks Brother


----------



## Trendkill

I had no idea of this transformation either BT.  This is incredible.  

Nice score on the chain too.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> I had no idea of this transformation either BT.  This is incredible.
> 
> Nice score on the chain too.


Thanks, it took a lot of work but happy I did it, and no looking back. 

Yeah the chain I now have options. As I got 2 6ft lengths 1inch for 46lbs each  and 2 lengths 5ft 5/8 for 18lbs each. 36 to 128lbs


----------



## Btcowboy

So waiting to hear back from EliteFTS on payment for the yoke bar. If they can work out how I can pay, I am ordering it. I dont want lose out on the 100 off...

Mine with some weight on it hurts my neck and shoulders, not to mention the tape I have on it, the glue bleeds through and I get covered in it.  So thats my plan


----------



## Yano

Dude those pics are fucking amazing !


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Dude those pics are fucking amazing !


Thank you brother


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> So waiting to hear back from EliteFTS on payment for the yoke bar. If they can work out how I can pay, I am ordering it. I dont want lose out on the 100 off...
> 
> Mine with some weight on it hurts my neck and shoulders, not to mention the tape I have on it, the glue bleeds through and I get covered in it.  So thats my plan


You're going to go from driving an AMC Gremlin to a Ferrari 458 Italia with that upgrade.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> You're going to go from driving an AMC Gremlin to a Ferrari 458 Italia with that upgrade.


Just ordered it now, due to sale they flying out of the warehouse. Expecting shipping by end of next week


----------



## Slabiathan

Btcowboy said:


> Just ordered it now, due to sale they flying out of the warehouse. Expecting shipping by end of next week


Heck yeah dude!!! I thought my Texas Power Bar shipped but it was only the hat lol mine is shipping next week too!


----------



## Btcowboy

Slabiathan said:


> Heck yeah dude!!! I thought my Texas Power Bar shipped but it was only the hat lol mine is shipping next week too!


I love Texas bars.....
My bars are now as follows 

1. Texas Deadlift Bar
2. Rogue Ohio Power Bar
3. EliteFTS SS Yoke Bar

Cheap Oly bar for beating up on landmine, belt squats, and with no center knurls good for OHP, I did skin my chin once with Rogue bar lol


----------



## Slabiathan

Btcowboy said:


> I love Texas bars.....
> My bars are now as follows
> 
> 1. Texas Deadlift Bar
> 2. Rogue Ohio Power Bar
> 3. EliteFTS SS Yoke Bar
> 
> Cheap Oly bar for beating up on landmine, belt squats, and with no center knurls good for OHP, I did skin my chin once with Rogue bar lol


I also have a cheap oly bar! I'll keep that in mind for OHP! Thanks, buddy!


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok bar ships today nice....


----------



## Btcowboy

Quick Bodyweight update 

Down about 2.5lbs the last week. 

So fucking close to sub 200 lol....
201lbs this am


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Quick Bodyweight update
> 
> Down about 2.5lbs the last week.
> 
> So fucking close to sub 200 lol....
> 201lbs this am



Damn brother that’s incredible. Can you remember the last time you were sub 200’s? So fucking proud of you bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan

Btcowboy said:


> Quick Bodyweight update
> 
> Down about 2.5lbs the last week.
> 
> So fucking close to sub 200 lol....
> 201lbs this am


Fuck yeah, dude! Don't let up!


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Btcowboy said:


> Quick Bodyweight update
> 
> Down about 2.5lbs the last week.
> 
> So fucking close to sub 200 lol....
> 201lbs this am



Been a long journey my man! You got this!


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Damn brother that’s incredible. Can you remember the last time you were sub 200’s? So fucking proud of you bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its been a while lol


----------



## Btcowboy

ME Lower

Seated Good Mornings SSB
145x8
195x5
215x3
235x3
265x3
290x3

Stiff Leg Deadlift 
135x8
185x8
225x8
275x8

Purple Band Hammy Curls 
3x15 each leg 

Wide Grip Pullups BW
15
12
9


----------



## silentlemon1011

275 SLDL
Fuck that, id be done


----------



## Human_Backhoe

silentlemon1011 said:


> 275 SLDL
> Fuck that, id be done



I wasn't even gonna comment..... I'd be in the ER.


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> 275 SLDL
> Fuck that, id be done


Haha thanks  still on the lighter side for me


----------



## IronSoul

Lmao I’m not flexible at all. I’d rip muscles off the bone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011

IronSoul said:


> Lmao I’m not flexible at all. I’d rip muscles off the bone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My thoughts exaxtly
Detached hamstring anyone?


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> My thoughts exaxtly
> Detached hamstring anyone?


Well I did tear one squatting in November... It I feel will help not tear it again lol... When I say lighter not be a lot, I believe 335 is where I am right now on it


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Well I did tear one squatting in November... It I feel will help not tear it again lol... When I say lighter not be a lot, I believe 335 is where I am right now on it


I don't sldl much I'll have to try them and see where I end up , rdl I hit 325 for 10 a few weeks ago no clue about sldl hmmmm


----------



## Btcowboy

ME Upper

Illegal Wide grip Bench 
135x8
185x5
205x3
225x3
235x3
245x3
255x3

JM Press 
65x10
85x8
105x6
120x4
135x3
145x2
155x1
165x2

Bent over Barbell Rows 
135x8
185x8
225x8
205x8
185x10

OHP 
65x8
85x6
105x5
125x4
135x3
145x2

Triset Pinwheel curls, Skullcrushers, Black band tricep pushdown 
30x15/60x15/20
40x15/70x15/15
50x10/80x10/12


----------



## Btcowboy

DE Lower

SSB Low Box Speed Squats weight plus 92lbs of chain....
145x5
195x3
215x2
225x8x2 317@top
This should be last with shitty SSB, my EliteFTS yoke bar supposed to be here tomorrow

Speed Deadlift weight plus 92lbs of chain
135x5
225x3
275x1
300x6x1 392@top

Purple Band Hammy Curls 
3x20 each leg

Black Band Adductors
3x20 each leg

Banded Pull Aparts
3x20

Purple Band Pulldowns use a band per arm
30
30
20
Ceazy as Lat pump love it


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> This should be last with shitty SSB, my EliteFTS yoke bar supposed to be here tomorrow


Party at your house tomorrow?


----------



## Yano

SSB Partay !!


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Party at your house tomorrow?


Absolutely


----------



## Yano

What rubs my onion is every ones got me interested now in a marrs bar 700 fucking dollars ,, its just ssb with funny handles like ,, really , twice the price you bastards ?


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> What rubs my onion is every ones got me interested now in a marrs bar 700 fucking dollars ,, its just ssb with funny handles like ,, really , twice the price you bastards ?


Agreed, but dont feel bad about 700...m Every one of my bars when you do the exchange rate, shipping, duties and taxes is over 700.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> What rubs my onion is every ones got me interested now in a marrs bar 700 fucking dollars ,, its just ssb with funny handles like ,, really , twice the price you bastards ?


It looks similar but it's actually quite a bit different.  The bar was designed to put the weight in the center of the torso directly over the hip joint.  It also sits much lower on your back and effectively takes the upper back out of the movement.  Some people have tremendous leverage with this bar and can squat significantly more with it when compared to a straight bar.  Others find it very humbling, myself included.  I'm actually better narrow squatting with it than wide which is really weird for me.  I think the price reflects all the development costs that went into since it's made by one guy.


----------



## Trendkill

@Yano a rackable cambered bar would be awesome for your shoulders.  Rogue has one for $300 I believe.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> It looks similar but it's actually quite a bit different.  The bar was designed to put the weight in the center of the torso directly over the hip joint.  It also sits much lower on your back and effectively takes the upper back out of the movement.  Some people have tremendous leverage with this bar and can squat significantly more with it when compared to a straight bar.  Others find it very humbling, myself included.  I'm actually better narrow squatting with it than wide which is really weird for me.  I think the price reflects all the development costs that went into since it's made by one guy.


Oh wow ,, so that didnt help .. now i really want one LOL damn


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> @Yano a rackable cambered bar would be awesome for your shoulders.  Rogue has one for $300 I believe.


that would be cool to have for sure , and eventually i want an axle even if its just a 5 ft


----------



## Trendkill

I think the most evil bar of all has to be Dave's Spider bar.  The demon offspring of an SSB and a camber bar.  I've never used one but it looks nasty.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> I think the most evil bar of all has to be Dave's Spider bar.  The demon offspring of an SSB and a camber bar.  I've never used one but it looks nasty.


That is a sick looking bar.


----------



## Btcowboy

DE Upper

Speed Bench weight plus 72lbs of chain (counted links on floor and did the math, also it doesnt fully unload at the bottom)
3 comp grip, 3 wide grip, 3 close grip
95x5
135x3
145x3
155x3
165x9x3 237 at the top

JM Press light with volume 
45x20
65x20
85x15
95x15
105x8

Superset side laterals with rear delt
10x15/15
15x15/15
20x12/10

Dumbell Hammer Curls 
20x15
30x15
40x12
50x8


----------



## Btcowboy

Its here Yay!!!!


----------



## Slabiathan

Btcowboy said:


> Its here Yay!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26446
> View attachment 26447


Hell yeah, dude!


----------



## PZT

That fker is nice


----------



## Trendkill

I'll bring the tomahawk ribeyes.  PZT will bring the beer.  Slab will bring his new Texas Power Bar.  Party starts at your place at 7pm.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> I'll bring the tomahawk ribeyes.  PZT will bring the beer.  Slab will bring his new Texas Power Bar.  Party starts at your place at 7pm.


Its on


----------



## PZT

Takis & pop tarts post workout


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Takis & pop tarts post workout


You need to lobby for pop tart flavored takis.  It would cut down on your calories and kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> You need to lobby for pop tart flavored takis.  It would cut down on your calories and kill two birds with one stone.


I just threw up a bit


----------



## Trendkill

Here, throw up some more


----------



## silentlemon1011

Trendkill said:


> Here, throw up some more
> 
> View attachment 26449



Thats fucking terrifying


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Here, throw up some more
> 
> View attachment 26449


Maybe a tortilla pop tart with taki filling


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Maybe a tortilla pop tart with taki filling


----------



## Btcowboy

Never had a takis wtf are they


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> Never had a takis wtf are they


Oh you pos. It’s like conjugate fuel


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Its here Yay!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26446
> View attachment 26447



Hell yeah, nice bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> Oh you pos. It’s like conjugate fuel


Hmm i like my sour skittles and pop tarts lol...... but gonna have try them if I can fin them


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah, nice bar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you I now have replaced all the shitty bars and should be ok for a while.... maybe a squat bar, and another specialty bar at one point


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> Hmm i like my sour skittles and pop tarts lol...... but gonna have try them if I can fin them


If you like flaming hot Cheetos they be your new favorite


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> If you like flaming hot Cheetos they be your new favorite



Definitely, they are good. I like the chips they even have now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Definitely, they are good. I like the chips they even have now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waves? I wore those out, now back on the originals and the big mix


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Waves? I wore those out, now back on the originals and the big mix



Hell yes, love those. I haven’t seen the mix. What is in them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Hell yes, love those. I haven’t seen the mix. What is in them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’a it like a tortilla chip, funyun, porkskin & regular takis, all in takis


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> It’a it like a tortilla chip, funyun, porkskin & regular takis, all in takis



That sounds so good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> That sounds so good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s pretty amazing


----------



## iGone

Trendkill said:


> View attachment 26455


The filling looks like relish and is making my stomach turn lmao


----------



## PZT

iGone said:


> The filling looks like relish and is making my stomach turn lmao


I thought it looked like verde lol


----------



## iGone

PZT said:


> I thought it looked like verde lol


that..... that makes much more sense...


----------



## Btcowboy

Btcowboy said:


> Hmm i like my sour skittles and pop tarts lol...... but gonna have try them if I can fin them


Looked around couldnt find them, although I am pretty sure I have seen them....

On another note 

BW no change still 201... however new jeans.


----------



## Btcowboy

ME Lower

SSB Squat. had to try out the yoke bar
115x5
155x3
205x2
245x1
275x1
300x1
315x1
330x1 85%
245x3
205x8

Deadlift 
135x5
225x3
315x2
365x1
405x1
435x1 85%

Purple Band Hammy Curls 
4x15 each leg 

Pull ups 
BW plus 25lbs x 15
BW plus 30lbs x 10
BW plus 40lbs x8


----------



## Btcowboy

No work out today, on standby as Initial Attack for Wildfire. May be 1 day may be all week dont know yet. 14hr coverage 10am until midnight. I also work my other job 4am until 930am, unless on a fire.


----------



## Btcowboy

Time issues but got mains in

ME Upper

Bench
135x8
185x5
205x3
225x1
235x1
245x1
255x1 85%
265x1 88%

JM Presses Yoke Bar
95x8
115x5
135x3
155x3
175x3
195x2
205x1
Much easier  elbows can do more weight.


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> Looked around couldnt find them, although I am pretty sure I have seen them....
> 
> On another note
> 
> BW no change still 201... however new jeans.
> View attachment 26472


How tall are you Cowboy?


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> How tall are you Cowboy?


5ft 10in ish


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> 5ft 10in ish


I ask because I wear a 40/32.  I got 5" in height on you but only 1" inseam.  I'm built funny.  Basically a giant walking torso with two stubby legs.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> I ask because I wear a 40/32.  I got 5" in height on you but only 1" inseam.  I'm built funny.  Basically a giant walking torso with two stubby legs.


Lmao, I thoughtnfor sure you were going to make fun of the 30in inseam lol. I got weird proportions as well. Wide back/chest and shoulders, even rib cage. Short legs


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> Lmao, I thoughtnfor sure you were going to make fun of the 30in inseam lol. I got weird proportions as well. Wide back/chest and shoulders, even rib cage. Short legs


We short inseam guys need to form a support group.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> We short inseam guys need to form a support group.


I agree


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> I agree


SIMONA

Short Inseam Men Of North America


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok I am officially beat up lol. We got deployed to a fire start yesterday. Up at 3am to work my full-time job, standby wildfire until noon, then the call. 3hrs driving to scene and find the fire. Its up a cut block full of slash. The slope is 75 to 80 degrees getting steeper as it goes up, bushwacking and climbing over the fallen timber they left behind. Using polaski as a pick to climb logs and the slope at times, 1.5hrs non stop straight up this shit. At the top pretty much 90 degrees so no way for us to manually action the fire but we can do a size up and et the plan in motion for them to fight it. It will be a helicopter bucket drop in this one to steep for people. 

Start trek down before it gets dark as would be suicidal to come down in the dark. I ended up sliding down a small rocky waterfall in a little bit of an uncontrollable decent, hit bottom unscathed lol. A quick cool down crossing a river back to the trucks, then 2hr drive home. 

At hall about 10pm, wash truck get stuff put away,  debrief etc. Get home about 1130pm, walk in the door, about to hop in shower and paged out this time on the structure side,. Finally home, showered and in bed at about 2am, 23hrs of head down ass up.... 

Was tough but fucking love what I do.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Ok I am officially beat up lol. We got deployed to a fire start yesterday. Up at 3am to work my full-time job, standby wildfire until noon, then the call. 3hrs driving to scene and find the fire. Its up a cut block full of slash. The slope is 75 to 80 degrees getting steeper as it goes up, bushwacking and climbing over the fallen timber they left behind. Using polaski as a pick to climb logs and the slope at times, 1.5hrs non stop straight up this shit. At the top pretty much 90 degrees so no way for us to manually action the fire but we can do a size up and et the plan in motion for them to fight it. It will be a helicopter bucket drop in this one to steep for people.
> 
> Start trek down before it gets dark as would be suicidal to come down in the dark. I ended up sliding down a small rocky waterfall in a little bit of an uncontrollable decent, hit bottom unscathed lol. A quick cool down crossing a river back to the trucks, then 2hr drive home.
> 
> At hall about 10pm, wash truck get stuff put away,  debrief etc. Get home about 1130pm, walk in the door, about to hop in shower and paged out this time on the structure side,. Finally home, showered and in bed at about 2am, 23hrs of head down ass up....
> 
> Was tough but fucking love what I do.



Thats a fucking day and then some man.

Some tough work there


----------



## Trendkill

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thats a fucking day and then some man.
> 
> Some tough work there


Technically it's 1 hour short of a day.....

Just sayin.......

Ok I'm outta here before a fire ax gets thrown my way.


----------



## Butch_C

Btcowboy said:


> I agree


I third it! 38/ 30 myself 5'11"


----------



## PZT

34/36 and I’m height watering a lot lol


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> SIMONA
> 
> Short Inseam Men Of North America



Where can I find an application? I’m 34/30, 29 in some.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

IronSoul said:


> Where can I find an application? I’m 34/30, 29 in some.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The annual SIMONA conference will be held in Vegas on April 1st.  You can register in person there.  You must bring a pair of pants that prove the short inseam and you will be required to squat in said pants.


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> The annual SIMONA conference will be held in Vegas on April 1st. You can register in person there. You must bring a pair of pants that prove the short inseam and you will be required to squat in said pants.



Oh boy, I’ll bring my stretchy ones. They all tight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

Not much to report

BW up 1/2 a lb on Friday. Thought all the extra cardio with FD would have dropped a couple. 

Still super busy with FD so not getting much sleep. Spent most of today in bed napping trying to catch up on sleep. That said  ME lower did not happen today. 

In 2 weeks have to fly to butt fuck nowhere to be on site for a week. Food and lifting going to take a hit then...

Blast is being planned, start about Sept 25 and run 12 weeks. It will be all about cutting the last of the BW. 

Finishing my 2nd sleeve tattoo over the next couple months as well.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> We short inseam guys need to form a support group.


I think mines 28 haaahah 30'' i end up dragging them a bit


----------



## hard_gains

Trendkill said:


> We short inseam guys need to form a support group.


5'6" here. 😔 About 5 inches from joining the lollipop guild.


----------



## silentlemon1011

All the people in this log


----------



## Perrin Aybara

silentlemon1011 said:


> All the people in this log
> 
> View attachment 26889



God tier sumo deadlift leverage


----------



## iGone

silentlemon1011 said:


> All the people in this log
> 
> View attachment 26889


It's like looking in a mirror


----------



## Trendkill

silentlemon1011 said:


> All the people in this log
> 
> View attachment 26889


I laughed so fucking hard at this.


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> In 2 weeks have to fly to butt fuck nowhere to be on site for a week. Food and lifting going to take a hit then...


is this place still in Egypt or has it moved?


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> is this place still in Egypt or has it moved?


Egypt? No high atop a mountain somewhere in the wilderness


----------



## Btcowboy

ME Upper

Close Grip Bench 
135x5
165x5
190x3
210x2
225x1
240x1
255x1
270x1

JM Press Yoke Bar
65x8
115x8
155x5
185x3
195x3
210x1 drop 155x8

OHP
45x8
65x8
85x8
105x6
120x5

DB Hammer Curls 
30x15
40x15
50x8
60x8

Black band tricep pushdown 
30
30
25
25


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> ME Upper
> 
> Close Grip Bench
> 135x5
> 165x5
> 190x3
> 210x2
> 225x1
> 240x1
> 255x1
> 270x1
> 
> JM Press Yoke Bar
> 65x8
> 115x8
> 155x5
> 185x3
> 195x3
> 210x1 drop 155x8
> 
> OHP
> 45x8
> 65x8
> 85x8
> 105x6
> 120x5
> 
> DB Hammer Curls
> 30x15
> 40x15
> 50x8
> 60x8
> 
> Black band tricep pushdown
> 30
> 30
> 25
> 25



I need to get some bands for my bag. You can’t replace that tension that they provide. So solid for triceps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> I need to get some bands for my bag. You can’t replace that tension that they provide. So solid for triceps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely a great tool


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> Egypt? No high atop a mountain somewhere in the wilderness


We always used to say "out in butt fuck Egypt".  This may have just been a California thing.


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> We always used to say "out in butt fuck Egypt". This may have just been a California thing.



We say it here too or just BFE for short lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

IronSoul said:


> We say it here too or just BFE for short lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok I'm glad somebody got the reference lol.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Ok I'm glad somebody got the reference lol.


Well I am going to use it now lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Blast to start Sept 25 and run 12 weeks ending Christmas Eve. Goal is to be 180 or less lol..but whatever the number is it will be. 

1-12 Test C 50mg ED for 350 a week
1-8 Tren A 70mg ED for 490 a week
Current-until out (end of Oct) 4iu GH ED split
7-12 Var 60mg ED 
Will run some fat burners near the end.

Will continue with Conjugate all the way through. Also cardio daily mostly 2 x 30 mins stationary bike


----------



## Btcowboy

Oh yeah just ordered the SBD 13mm Lever belt.  Now that my Inzer Prong belt too big lol


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> Oh yeah just ordered the SBD 13mm Lever belt.  Now that my Inzer Prong belt too big lol


Prong for dongs
Levers for ladies


----------



## BrotherIron

Btcowboy said:


> Oh yeah just ordered the SBD 13mm Lever belt.  Now that my Inzer Prong belt too big lol


I want to order a Pioneer PAL Lever belt. I believe their stck PALs should be back soon. You can micro adjust the lever which I really like. I have used my Inzer Forever 10mm Lever forever.


----------



## Trendkill

BrotherIron said:


> I want to order a Pioneer PAL Lever belt. I believe their stck PALs should be back soon. You can micro adjust the lever which I really like. I have used my Inzer Forever 10mm Lever forever.


Just ordered one a couple weeks ago.  Supposed to ship out today.  I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## Btcowboy

DE Lower

Speed SSB Box Squats weight plus 92lbs of chain
115x5
155x3
175x2
200x8x2 292 at the top

Speed Deadlift weight plus 90lbs of chain
135x5
225x3
275x2
300x6x1 390 at the top. I did the last set conventional for context lol

Purple Band Hamstring Curls
3x15 each leg

Pull Ups
BW plus 45lbs x 10 PR
BW plus 45lbs x 8
BW plus 45lbs x 8


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> DE Lower
> 
> Speed SSB Box Squats weight plus 92lbs of chain
> 115x5
> 155x3
> 175x2
> 200x8x2 292 at the top
> 
> Speed Deadlift weight plus 90lbs of chain
> 135x5
> 225x3
> 275x2
> 300x6x1 390 at the top. I did the last set conventional for context lol
> 
> Purple Band Hamstring Curls
> 3x15 each leg
> 
> Pull Ups
> BW plus 45lbs x 10 PR
> BW plus 45lbs x 8
> BW plus 45lbs x 8


So you're bi-sumo too now?


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> So you're bi-sumo too now?


Exactly


----------



## Btcowboy

I dont post many  vids but happy doi g BW plus 45lb pullups for 10. Bodyweight 202 plus 45 is 247 for 10.


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> I dont post many  vids but happy doi g BW plus 45lb pullups for 10. Bodyweight 202 plus 45 is 247 for 10.


Not sure which one I like more, the pullups or the song selection.  Both are strong.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Not sure which one I like more, the pullups or the song selection.  Both are strong.


Gotta love Pantera


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Not sure which one I like more, the pullups or the song selection.  Both are strong.


Cowboys from Hell for the Cowboy did not go unnoticed...

Nice reps too!


----------



## IronSoul

Why the test c every day? Any reason you’re doing that instead of running prop if you’re gonna pin every day?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Why the test c every day? Any reason you’re doing that instead of running prop if you’re gonna pin every day?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just an easu transition for me from cruise to blast and back again


----------



## Btcowboy

Hams or Bis lol


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Just an easu transition for me from cruise to blast and back again



That makes sense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> That makes sense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I will typically bump my test up a few weeks before actually starting the blast to blast level but in 2xwk dosing. Honestly if I wasnt running Tren A I would not be pinning test ed


----------



## Btcowboy

DE Upper

Speed Bench at 50% weight plus 90lbs chain
95x5
115x3
135x3
150x9x3 vary grip comp/wide/close. 240 at the top

JM Press
65x15
95x12
115x10
135x8
145x8

Side Laterals DB
10x15
15x15
20x15
25x15
30x15

Black Band Facepulls 
3x20 each arm

DB Pinwheel Curls
30x12
35x12
40x12 drop 30x10 drop 20x12


----------



## Btcowboy

And the Scale says............

199.5 finally broke the 200lb mark


----------



## Slabiathan

Btcowboy said:


> And the Scale says............
> 
> 199.5 finally broke the 200lb mark


Hell yeah!!! Congrats, bro!!


----------



## Btcowboy

Slabiathan said:


> Hell yeah!!! Congrats, bro!!


Thanks feels like a win for sure.. I havent been sub 200 for probably 5 or more years.


----------



## Slabiathan

Btcowboy said:


> Thanks feels like a win for sure.. I havent been sub 200 for probably 5 or more years.


Hitting a milestone like that is a win even if you are just making your way back around! You are putting yourself in a perfect position for that cycle cut as well dude! It's gonna be sick!


----------



## Btcowboy

Slabiathan said:


> Hitting a milestone like that is a win even if you are just making your way back around! You are putting yourself in a perfect position for that cycle cut as well dude! It's gonna be sick!


Yeah I am excited to see the end product when this stupid ass long ass cut is over. The plan is to build back to 198 lean and compete at 198 see if there are some records to steal at that weight lol. I may even head south and do a USPA meet with @Perrin Aybara, @Worf, @Powerlifter_500 if they will have me lol


----------



## Btcowboy

May have went a little overboard on mu cheat meal tonight 

Syrian Donair
Baklava
Milkshake

But damn it was good lol


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> May have went a little overboard on mu cheat meal tonight
> 
> Syrian Donair
> Baklava
> Milkshake
> 
> But damn it was good lol


Fuuuuuuuuck
Thats a good meal
I didnt know how much i wanted a Donair ubtil i read this.
Fuck
1 more month then im doing the same, but with a coke


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Fuuuuuuuuck
> Thats a good meal
> I didnt know how much i wanted a Donair ubtil i read this.
> Fuck
> 1 more month then im doing the same, but with a coke


Yeah every Friday night is cheat meal... The donair was awesome.... just a little overboard with the rest..... so as penance doing cardio as I type


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah every Friday night is cheat meal... The donair was awesome.... just a little overboard with the rest..... so as penance doing cardio as I type



3 hail marys and 4 hours of cardio and you are forgiven


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> 3 hail marys and 4 hours of cardio and you are forgiven
> View attachment 27383


Well managed 25 mins of cardio before dispatched to a structure fire. Spent 3 hours fighting it with a  2-1/2 and  its a beast. So while I did not hit the 4hrs of cardio I did manage 3.5hrs lol


----------



## shackleford

Btcowboy said:


> Well managed 25 mins of cardio before dispatched to a structure fire. Spent 3 hours fighting it with a  2-1/2 and  its a beast. So while I did not hit the 4hrs of cardio I did manage 3.5hrs lol


went defense eh?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Congrats on hitting sub 200 bro!


----------



## Perrin Aybara

shackleford said:


> went defense eh?





CohibaRobusto said:


> Congrats on hitting sub 200 bro!



He'll be back in three days lol.


----------



## shackleford

Perrin Aybara said:


> He'll be back in three days lol.


another casualty


----------



## shackleford

Caught a can job,
beats dragging a 2.5" line.
First in ❤️

Still waiting for your return.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Where you at brother?


----------



## Btcowboy

I am back from my time out

Sunday
ME Lower

3 inch Block Pulls
135x8
225x5
315x3
365x1
405x1
455x1
500x1

Stiff Leg Deadlift
135x8
185x8
225x8
275x8
315x8

Black Band Hammy Curls
30
30
25

Bodyweight Pullups
22
12 quit here shoulders unhappy

Black Band Standing Abs
3x15

Monday
ME Upper

Pin Press
135x8
165x5
185x3
205x3
225x3
235x3
240x3

JM Press
65x12
115x8
145x5
165x3
175x3
185x3

OHP
45x8
75x8
95x5
115x5
125x5

DB Hammer
25x20
35x20
45x15
55x8


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Where you at brother?


CJ banned me being too hard on a meso retard new member


----------



## Btcowboy

shackleford said:


> went defense eh?


Yeah was fully involved when we got on scene. We were mutal aid for the responding dept. They were beat to shit when we arrived.


----------



## shackleford

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah was fully involved when we got on scene. We were mutal aid for the responding dept. They were beat to shit when we arrived.


That'll take it out of you for sure. Sure beats a treadmill though.


----------



## Btcowboy

shackleford said:


> That'll take it out of you for sure. Sure beats a treadmill though.


Bingo, one of my favorite parts is the work. Its a sense of accomplishment in itself, even nore so when there is a save.


----------



## Btcowboy

DE days did not happen this week. Just was too busy at home getting ready to go to site, and day to day stuff. 

Fly out this am to site, gone for 6 days, so nothing crazy. Figure with the gym in camp, food selection limited, and how I have been feeling it may be a good time to male the next week a deload.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> DE days did not happen this week. Just was too busy at home getting ready to go to site, and day to day stuff.
> 
> Fly out this am to site, gone for 6 days, so nothing crazy. Figure with the gym in camp, food selection limited, and how I have been feeling it may be a good time to male the next week a deload.



Gotta make the best of it i suppose lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok I am back 

Camp life sucked, but the guys working with were awesome. Little control on what I could eat so while not good, may be a good cut break and prime for the final push to 180.  Worked 14hr days 400 to 1800 so no gym or cardio just work, eat, sleep.  6 days shouldnt have been too detrimental 

This week will ramp up the cardio, finish deload lifting. Then back at hard until end of year.

 Blast starting in 2 weeks,

Taking my level 1 referee test and doing my practical at a meet in December. 

Fire Dept courses getting hot and heavy as well, finishing up most of my officer course, expect to be a captain next year  

Anyways glad to get that trip over with and get home, and back to business


----------



## Btcowboy

Wrote my level 1 referee exam today and passed with 94%.

Debating program moving forward may try the Avg 2 Svg for a change


----------



## eazy

Btcowboy said:


> passed with 94%


nice work. congrats.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> Wrote my level 1 referee exam today and passed with 94%.
> 
> Debating program moving forward may try the Avg 2 Svg for a change


Congrats! That's awesome


----------



## Btcowboy

So there is a meet about 13 weeks out near my home. I had thought to compete in it. The reason I never registered right away is I am cutting and will be a hard cut nearing the end by meet day, making peaking tough. 

Now it sounds like that meet will be my practical exam and that's awesome. However I notice I need to have competed in 2 meets minimum to get full certs as a ref.

I am going to be asking if my practical can be the tested meet, and compete untested.. if they would accept that. Not sure but will find out. 


That said 13 weeks of prep on a hard cut may suck and but I could just say the numbers are what they are and its just a means to an end. I had planned my next meet being next spring/summer once I come back up in BW.

Oh the first world problems lol


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Ok I am back
> 
> Camp life sucked, but the guys working with were awesome. Little control on what I could eat so while not good, may be a good cut break and prime for the final push to 180. Worked 14hr days 400 to 1800 so no gym or cardio just work, eat, sleep. 6 days shouldnt have been too detrimental
> 
> This week will ramp up the cardio, finish deload lifting. Then back at hard until end of year.
> 
> Blast starting in 2 weeks,
> 
> Taking my level 1 referee test and doing my practical at a meet in December.
> 
> Fire Dept courses getting hot and heavy as well, finishing up most of my officer course, expect to be a captain next year
> 
> Anyways glad to get that trip over with and get home, and back to business



Dude that’s incredible. Make that Captain dude. Those leadership roles aren’t for everyone. Good for you. That’s a big responsibility. I really hope you get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1

Btcowboy said:


> So there is a meet about 13 weeks out near my home. I had thought to compete in it. The reason I never registered right away is I am cutting and will be a hard cut nearing the end by meet day, making peaking tough.
> 
> Now it sounds like that meet will be my practical exam and that's awesome. However I notice I need to have competed in 2 meets minimum to get full certs as a ref.
> 
> I am going to be asking if my practical can be the tested meet, and compete untested.. if they would accept that. Not sure but will find out.
> 
> 
> That said 13 weeks of prep on a hard cut may suck and but I could just say the numbers are what they are and its just a means to an end. I had planned my next meet being next spring/summer once I come back up in BW.
> 
> Oh the first world problems lol


What federation?


----------



## Btcowboy

So they are looking into of I can do that, should know tomorrow. 

Regardless if I cant I will be a meet official for the tested day. 

I just registered for it, 
198 masters untested full power
Will continue cut but change up my blast a little to keep weight down, and change my programming to a peaking program. 
12 weeks out  will do the best I can with the circumstances


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> So they are looking into of I can do that, should know tomorrow.
> 
> Regardless if I cant I will be a meet official for the tested day.
> 
> I just registered for it,
> 198 masters untested full power
> Will continue cut but change up my blast a little to keep weight down, and change my programming to a peaking program.
> 12 weeks out  will do the best I can with the circumstances


Fuck yeah man !


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Fuck yeah man !


You and I need to chat some, I know you cut to your meet so you have aome experience


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> You and I need to chat some, I know you cut to your meet so you have aome experience


Anything I can do to help just ask man


----------



## Btcowboy

Yup they are going to let me do practical refs exam on the Saturday and compete on the Sunday. That is going to be rough but will deal with it


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok so working out my blast for the prep

Wks 1-12 test cyp 75mg ed
Wks 1-4 tren a 70mg ed
Wks 7-12  var 60mg ed
Wks 9-12 tren a 70mg ed
Wks 1-12 peak day only 20mg halo

Meet day
20mg halo before each of the 3 lifts
Thinking about Test Suspension 100mg in am meet day.

The split on the tren the thought was keep it at 8 weeks, allows a 4 week break and gets it in me during the meet, and can drop test those weeks if water is an issue.. Open to even running it the last 8 weeks as opposed to split.

Test Cyp ed because I run it on cruise so easy to transition back and forth. I also dont mind daily pins, I might doing 12 weeks of it

Never run Suspension heard it can bite, so may teyit before meet to see if its too bad. I cant get TNE from any of my sources.


----------



## PZT

Just send me all your roids


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> Just send me all your roids


You wish lol, I need it 

Looking for opinions on

Tren split like I have it or last 8 weeks 

Test suspension pwo for meet day


----------



## silentlemon1011

Btcowboy said:


> You wish lol, I need it
> 
> Looking for opinions on
> 
> Tren split like I have it or last 8 weeks
> 
> Test suspension pwo for meet day



Id just go last 8
Taking 5 weeks off Tren in the middle isnt going to make you healthy lol


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Id just go last 8
> Taking 5 weeks off Tren in the middle isnt going to make you healthy lol


Yeah I wasnt looking at it for the break. Just kinda popped in my head to start it when I originally planned but not going to run it 12 weeks lol... 8 weeks at the end probably better idea.


----------



## Btcowboy

Meet Prep 12 weeks out

I am going to run my 13 week program, with some changes week 1 and week 2. 

Week 1 this week, will be 3 days M/W/F.

Monday will be squat 3rm at 85% of 1rm
Plus 50ish % on the other 2 lifts
Wednesday will be bench 3rm at 88% of 1rm 50ish % on the other 2 lifts
Friday will be Deadlift 3rm at 90% of 1rm Plus 50ish % on the other 2 lifts.


The following week will be same layout except a deload, so SBD all 3 days at 50ish % of 1rm.

This will allow me to get my training numbers to start the meet prep.

Then run the next 10 weeks to my meet.  I got to say I am starting this prep numbers wise, very close to end of last preps numbers, and I am 42lbs lighter lol. 

Gear is ordered and will be as follows
1-12 Test Cyp 75mg ED for 525/week
5-12 Tren Ace 70mg ED for 490/week
6-11 Anavar 60mg ED for 420/week
Halo on peak days at 20mg PWO
Halo meet day 20mg before each lift
GH 4iu split, until I run out around end of Oct. 
If I could get TNE would run that also meet day. 

Will cut back on the test 4 or 5 weeks out if water becoming an issue. 

Cardio will continue consisting of 30 mins fasted LISS every day, with a walk/hike 1x a week. Will increase or decrease as needed. Calories going to start as I am right now around 2300 40/40/20 P/C/F, again monitor and adjust as needed.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Looking forward to the progress. Following along (still).


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 28538
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the progress. Following along (still).


Thanks, glad to have you in my corner 😁


----------



## Yano

Fuck  yeah man ! Gona Rock that shit !


----------



## Btcowboy

Meet Prep Begins.
12 weeks out

As mentioned this week is about finding my starting training numbers, by finding a heavy triple

Week 1 day 1

Squat 3RM
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x3
345x3 
345 x 3 is the number to work out my squat training #s for prep. It felt heavy but video review shows it moved well. 

Bench 50% 4x3
95x8
135x5
155x4x3

Deadlift 50% 4x3
135x5
225x3
255x4x3
So I deadlift sumo these days, I typically put my big toe at the ring on a deadlift bar. Today I went about 8 inches wider to feel it out and it didnt feel too bad. Probably be different at a heavier weight mind you


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Meet Prep Begins.
> 12 weeks out
> 
> As mentioned this week is about finding my starting training numbers, by finding a heavy triple
> 
> Week 1 day 1
> 
> Squat 3RM
> 135x5
> 185x3
> 225x3
> 275x3
> 315x3
> 345x3
> 345 x 3 is the number to work out my squat training #s for prep. It felt heavy but video review shows it moved well.
> 
> Bench 50% 4x3
> 95x8
> 135x5
> 155x4x3
> 
> Deadlift 50% 4x3
> 135x5
> 225x3
> 255x4x3
> So I deadlift sumo these days, I typically put my big toe at the ring on a deadlift bar. Today I went about 8 inches wider to feel it out and it didnt feel too bad. Probably be different at a heavier weight mind you



This is all pretty exciting man. Looking forward to following along with the new training and cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Meet Prep Begins.
> 12 weeks out
> 
> As mentioned this week is about finding my starting training numbers, by finding a heavy triple
> 
> Week 1 day 1
> 
> Squat 3RM
> 135x5
> 185x3
> 225x3
> 275x3
> 315x3
> 345x3
> 345 x 3 is the number to work out my squat training #s for prep. It felt heavy but video review shows it moved well.
> 
> Bench 50% 4x3
> 95x8
> 135x5
> 155x4x3
> 
> Deadlift 50% 4x3
> 135x5
> 225x3
> 255x4x3
> So I deadlift sumo these days, I typically put my big toe at the ring on a deadlift bar. Today I went about 8 inches wider to feel it out and it didnt feel too bad. Probably be different at a heavier weight mind you


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Fuck yeah !


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> This is all pretty exciting man. Looking forward to following song with the new training and cycle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brother feeling prettgood about this, even though its totally impromptu lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Week Day 2

Bench 3RM
135x5
185x3
205x3
225x3
250x3 this will be the number I use to set my training numbers 

Squat
135x5
185x3   
205x4x3

Deadlift 
135x5
225x3
255x4x3


----------



## Btcowboy

Bodyweight today...... 198.6 pretty happy with that lol.

Today will be about getting Deadlift numbers figured out for prep


----------



## Btcowboy

Today was about finding DL numbers

135x8
225x3
315x3
365x3
405x3
455x3 
455x3 is my numbers to work with

Skipped 50% squats, hips and back tight

Bench @60%
135x5
155x3
165x4x3

So given the numbers this week here are my E1RMs to work off of.

Squat E1RM 380
Bench E1RM 275
Deadlift E1RM 500

Now for some prospective I weighed in this week at 198lbs. 

Last meet at 242lbs
Squat 275 torn hammy 
Bench 265 presses but red lights 285
Deadlift 501

Last gym PRs at 220ish lbs
Squat 385
Bench 285x2
Deadlift 500

So strength really hasnt suffered much cutting 44lbs. Now lb for lb I am a much stronger lifter. 

Meet goals still deciding but right now thinking
Squat 405
Bench 305
Deadlift  540

Would be nice to break 1300 but right now doesnt look like it.


----------



## Butch_C

Btcowboy said:


> Today was about finding DL numbers
> 
> 135x8
> 225x3
> 315x3
> 365x3
> 405x3
> 455x3
> 455x3 is my numbers to work with
> 
> Skipped 50% squats, hips and back tight
> 
> Bench @60%
> 135x5
> 155x3
> 165x4x3
> 
> So given the numbers this week here are my E1RMs to work off of.
> 
> Squat E1RM 380
> Bench E1RM 275
> Deadlift E1RM 500
> 
> Now for some prospective I weighed in this week at 198lbs.
> 
> Last meet at 242lbs
> Squat 275 torn hammy
> Bench 265 presses but red lights 285
> Deadlift 501
> 
> Last gym PRs at 220ish lbs
> Squat 385
> Bench 285x2
> Deadlift 500
> 
> So strength really hasnt suffered much cutting 44lbs. Now lb for lb I am a much stronger lifter.
> 
> Meet goals still deciding but right now thinking
> Squat 405
> Bench 305
> Deadlift  540
> 
> Would be nice to break 1300 but right now doesnt look like it.


That is awesome keeping virtually the same numbers at 44 lbs down! 

I wish they allowed the SSB bar in competition. My crusty shoulders won't let me get my hands behind the bar.


----------



## Btcowboy

Butch_C said:


> That is awesome keeping virtually the same numbers at 44 lbs down!
> 
> I wish they allowed the SSB bar in competition. My crusty shoulders won't let me get my hands behind the bar.


Thanks, I am actually quite shocked I hung on to the strength


----------



## Yano

Butch_C said:


> That is awesome keeping virtually the same numbers at 44 lbs down!
> 
> I wish they allowed the SSB bar in competition. My crusty shoulders won't let me get my hands behind the bar.


SSB is easier for me too due to my shoulder impingement , straight bar my hands start to go numb and Ive got this ball of scar tissue on my right shoulder once my arms are up and back it sticks up like a fucking horn but never breaks the surface , having a bar fully across there can get mighty annoying.


----------



## Butch_C

Yano said:


> SSB is easier for me too due to my shoulder impingement , straight bar my hands start to go numb and Ive got this ball of scar tissue on my right shoulder once my arms are up and back it sticks up like a fucking horn but never breaks the surface , having a bar fully across there can get mighty annoying.


I have had surgery on both shoulders so mobility is terrible, For straight bar I have to hold out next to the plates and still my shoulders are screaming. I don't feel like I can lock in real good out there either.


----------



## Yano

Butch_C said:


> I have had surgery on both shoulders so mobility is terrible, For straight bar I have to hold out next to the plates and still my shoulders are screaming. I don't feel like I can lock in real good out there either.


ah that blows man


----------



## Trendkill

Butch_C said:


> I have had surgery on both shoulders so mobility is terrible, For straight bar I have to hold out next to the plates and still my shoulders are screaming. I don't feel like I can lock in real good out there either.


Competition squat bar used by most feds is 8ft. long.  Makes it a little easier to squeeze under if you're big or have shoulder mobility issues.


----------



## Btcowboy

Its going to be a boring week in this bitch. Its basically cardio and deload. The total prep to be 10 weeks starting next week. 

Been at 500 from 250 test week for about 2 weeks now. The tren and var coming into the picture mid October.

A guy I used to work in with at a gym, I bumped into on a medical call at his dads. We chatted and he is a PL coach which I knew beforehand. Well I decided to hire him to coach me this prep. Some exposure to other plans, and even full on coaching will be invaluable.

Getting my last sleeve tatted up starting tomorrow.

Busy with FD training right up until the meet. Maybe way too busy but it is what it is. On the FD subject, we had our awards night this pasr weekend. I was totally shocked, humbled, and honored, when I took 3 of the 4 awards our department hands out. Firefighter of the year, most improved firefighter, and most calls attended. But this is not all on me, it took a great training group and awesome officers for me to learn and realize my potential, and become the Firefighter I am today.

Will update log this week as boring as it may be. Buckle up for next week as I am betting its going to be a hell of a ride l


----------



## Bomb10shell

Sounds like you had a hell of a weekend! Nice. Looking forward to seeing what another set of eyes brings to the training


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Its going to be a boring week in this bitch. Its basically cardio and deload. The total prep to be 10 weeks starting next week.
> 
> Been at 500 from 250 test week for about 2 weeks now. The tren and var coming into the picture mid October.
> 
> A guy I used to work in with at a gym, I bumped into on a medical call at his dads. We chatted and he is a PL coach which I knew beforehand. Well I decided to hire him to coach me this prep. Some exposure to other plans, and even full on coaching will be invaluable.
> 
> Getting my last sleeve tatted up starting tomorrow.
> 
> Busy with FD training right up until the meet. Maybe way too busy but it is what it is. On the FD subject, we had our awards night this pasr weekend. I was totally shocked, humbled, and honored, when I took 3 of the 4 awards our department hands out. Firefighter of the year, most improved firefighter, and most calls attended. But this is not all on me, it took a great training group and awesome officers for me to learn and realize my potential, and become the Firefighter I am today.
> 
> Will update log this week as boring as it may be. Buckle up for next week as I am betting its going to be a hell of a ride l


That's all fucking fantastic man !! Right the hell on. I wanna see this sleeve for sure , and congrats on the awards dude thats really something  special. FF of the year holy fuck that rocks !


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> I wanna see this sleeve for sure


Me too. I want a half but never could come up with just the right thing to put there yet. I think I'm getting closer though


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Sounds like you had a hell of a weekend! Nice. Looking forward to seeing what another set of eyes brings to the training


Me too and thank you


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Me too. I want a half but never could come up with just the right thing to put there yet. I think I'm getting closer though


I have one sleeve finished, and the otjer is partially finished. The next couple months I will finish the other sleeve.

Its important to have the right idea what you want. I typically give my artist google pics of the theme only. Then tell them the specifics to me, then tell them I dont want a copy cat and they have free will to design their masterpiece within my theme and parameters


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> I have one sleeve finished, and the otjer is partially finished. The next couple months I will finish the other sleeve.
> 
> Its important to have the right idea what you want. I typically give my artist google pics of the theme only. Then tell them the specifics to me, then tell them I dont want a copy cat and they have free will to design their masterpiece within my theme and parameters


Exactly. I have one that is a photo realistic (just posted it on my log) but the rest are just like you said, a picture of the idea but all original


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Exactly. I have one that is a photo realistic (just posted it on my log) but the rest are just like you said, a picture of the idea but all original


Perfect, I got one that ksbeing covered up tomorrow. It was supposes to be his idea but turned out to be the pic I sent and just copied on, and not even very well. So as of tomorrow I will no longer see it lol. Gets expensive to pay for a tat, then pay again to cover it lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> Gets expensive to pay for a tat, then pay again to cover it lol


Lol yup. I have a little one that required a deposit to make an appointment for, but it was only another $30 for me to just pay up front for it, so I did. Show up to my appointment 2 days later and the shop was shut down, evicted for non payment. Fuckers. Ended up paying for that one twice too lol.


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Lol yup. I have a little one that required a deposit to make an appointment for, but it was only another $30 for me to just pay up front for it, so I did. Show up to my appointment 2 days later and the shop was shut down, evicted for non payment. Fuckers. Ended up paying for that one twice too lol.


Damn that sucks.

I can semi relate, had a cool drawing done up. The artist if you can call this guy that, did the outline, and the rest to follow at another date. I call to book next appointment and he was fired. Greayhe is an idiot and terrible tatooist, now what..... most artists wont finish someone else's work. I made the shop owner finish it as he hired/fired the guy. Long story short it turned out pretty good


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> Damn that sucks.
> 
> I can semi relate, had a cool drawing done up. The artist if you can call this guy that, did the outline, and the rest to follow at another date. I call to book next appointment and he was fired. Greayhe is an idiot and terrible tatooist, now what..... most artists wont finish someone else's work. I made the shop owner finish it as he hired/fired the guy. Long story short it turned out pretty good


As long as it ended up good right? I love tattoo stories. And scar stories.


----------



## Btcowboy

Time is not working for me today, so hit what I wanted and called it. It is only deload week so no worries.

I am slow lower on bench at about 260. So decided to do reverse band bench as high as I could go for a double. Try and get brain comfy with the heavy weight on bench

Weight less 100lbs at bottom 
135x10
185x8
225x5
255x5
280x3
300x3
315x3
340x2 340 at top 240 at bottom


----------



## Btcowboy

Last day of deload prep starts Sunday at 10 weeks out

Squat at 50ish %
135x8
185x5
200x4x3

Bench reverse band 70lbs band 30ish lbs less bands than Tuesday 
135x8
185x5
225x3
255x3
285x3
305x1 305 top 235 bottom
Tough as cant use anu wraps with new tattoo lol

Deadlift 50ish %
135x8
225x5
245x4x3


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Last day of deload prep starts Sunday at 10 weeks out
> 
> Squat at 50ish %
> 135x8
> 185x5
> 200x4x3
> 
> Bench reverse band 70lbs band 30ish lbs less bands than Tuesday
> 135x8
> 185x5
> 225x3
> 255x3
> 285x3
> 305x1 305 top 235 bottom
> Tough as cant use anu wraps with new tattoo lol
> 
> Deadlift 50ish %
> 135x8
> 225x5
> 245x4x3



Nice work man. I miss band work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Nice work man. I miss band work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I lower the bar on bench so slow when the weight gets up there. I thought this week do reverse bands and get used to heavy weight at the top before prep starts


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> I lower the bar on bench so slow when the weight gets up there. I thought this week do reverse bands and get used to heavy weight at the top before prep starts



I think that’s a solid plan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

[mention]Trendkill [/mention] any other suggestions bro? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> [mention]Trendkill [/mention] any other suggestions bro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has helped already lol 

Suggested chains, same idea as bands just less stable lol


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> He has helped already lol
> 
> Suggested chains, same idea as bands just less stable lol



Haha I should have known


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

I hate being so close to meet weight, just another factor to deal with. Weight fluctuates so much, even doing the same thing each weigh in. 

Today 201 so up 2 lbs 

Coach hasnt gotten me my program or macros yet, but we start Sunday so expect soon. He wants daily weigh ins sent to him everyday. I dont do.day weigh ins but will, just not going to be the same routine as when I do weekly. Weekly I make sure I dropped water and 100% empty bowels.cant really do that daily


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> He has helped already lol
> 
> Suggested chains, same idea as bands just less stable lol


Once your done with meet prep stuff , for squats or bench you can try real short chains so the they come right off the floor and bands , you can get heavy on both ends like that with the sway of the chains and the crazy band tension at the top ,, fucking  torture device.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Once your done with meet prep stuff , for squats or bench you can try real short chains so the they come right off the floor and bands , you can get heavy on both ends like that with the sway of the chains and the crazy band tension at the top ,, fucking  torture device.


For sure, I have inadvertently done that lol


----------



## Btcowboy

The last 2 weeks of only 3 day week and mostly this week at 50% sucks.

I am going crazy a little bit not lifting. Hoping to get my prep.plan today to statt killing it tomorrow lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Finally back at it, coach sent me first 4 weeks late last night. He is also having me on top of daily video, and comments, update him on calories, macros, sleep, water, stress, bodyweight. Lots in the program I dont do because dont like them but will follow the process.

10 weeks out

Week 1 Day 1

Comp Squat
Work up to a single RPE 6 
325x1

Comp Squat
RPE 6
265X3X7 

DB RDL 
50x12
60x12
70x12

DB Rows
60x12
65x2x12

Rear Delt Fly
10x15
15x15
20x15


----------



## Btcowboy

Since I am tracking it all for coach, some should be posted here with my log. I will try to remember 

Yesterday 
Bodyweight 201.7
Kcal 2112
Prot 217
Carb 158
Fat 70


Actually now that I typed this I will do a seperate post for the day before like this one


----------



## Btcowboy

Week 1 Day 2

Comp Bench work up to a single at RPE 6
245x1 did 2 sets of this as I lost tightness on first set and elbow wobbled. First one was a 6 but second slightly higher 6.5 maybe 

Comp Bench 3x8 at RPE 6
205x3x8 RPE 6

High Incline DB press
50x12
55x12 RPE got a tad high
45x12

DB Curls
25x15
30x2x15

Banded tricep pushdown 
3x20


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays details

Bodyweight 199.5
2148 kcals
216g protein 
149g carbs
76g fat

Today is a day off gym wise so just cardio day


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays tidbits

Bodyweight 199.5
Kcals 2168
Prot 233g
Carb 158g
Fat 55g

Doing Auto Ex last night, picked up a car door I just cut off and felt a pop in my forearm, immediate pain and tightness. Tried to pick up a tool later and felt definite weakness. This am its stiff and and sore. Its pull day in the gym so I should hopefully be ok today. Definitely not what I need starting prep. I got a feelinflf my PT is going to make some money off me this prep, why should it be any different than last prep lol


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Yesterdays tidbits
> 
> Bodyweight 199.5
> Kcals 2168
> Prot 233g
> Carb 158g
> Fat 55g
> 
> Doing Auto Ex last night, picked up a car door I just cut off and felt a pop in my forearm, immediate pain and tightness. Tried to pick up a tool later and felt definite weakness. This am its stiff and and sore. Its pull day in the gym so I should hopefully be ok today. Definitely not what I need starting prep. I got a feelinflf my PT is going to make some money off me this prep, why should it be any different than last prep lol


shit man I'll grab the trusty Prayer Flare Gun and send one up !!

 Feel it out don't fuck it up even more a day or two rest wont hurt if it needs it. I took almost a week off when I smashed my  toe and then a couple days when I fell n bruised my leg. If anything I came back fresher and ready to roll.

where i bruised that leg , still fucking hurts too if i put pressure on it with an elbow or hand


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> shit man I'll grab the trusty Prayer Flare Gun and send one up !!
> 
> Feel it out don't fuck it up even more a day or two rest wont hurt if it needs it. I took almost a week off when I smashed my  toe and then a couple days when I fell n bruised my leg. If anything I came back fresher and ready to roll.
> 
> where i bruised that leg , still fucking hurts too if i put pressure on it with an elbow or hand


Agreed, messaged coach get his take too. Its his program and he sees all 10 weeks, I just see a few weeks at a time lol... looking at plan for today 
DL single at 6 rpe
DL 3x5 at 6 rpe
Pendllay Row
Bulgarian torture squats 😫 
Planks

If I use straps on DLs all but Pendlay rows should be no issues. The rows I can strap and do lighter and see how it feels... tomorrow is benching and arm accessories so that one may be worse...


Your right its early in so if needed a heal break is ok


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> Bulgarian torture squats 😫


The accuracy 

Hopefully it's nothing major and you can recover quickly


----------



## Btcowboy

Week 1 Day 3

Comp Deadlift work up to a single RPE 6
135x5
225x3
315x1
365x1
405x1
430x1 didnt get video so did again 
430x1 RPE  6

Comp Deadlift volume at RPE 6
365x3x5 RPE 6

Pendlay Row as expected would be am issue so stopped
95x12 no straps hurt
135x8 with straps still hurt

Bulgarian Split Squats
3x12 each leg just BW 

Planks ribs down
3x60 seconds


----------



## Btcowboy

Also add started  Tren A at 70mg ED and Test Cyp which I have been running 500mg a week until today its also now 75mg ED exactly a 1 ML shot each day. 

Also to spread out my GH as long as possible to meet, dropped it to 2iu fasted just for some recovery


----------



## Trendkill

Sucks about the forearm. Anyway to get a definitive diagnosis?


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Sucks about the forearm. Anyway to get a definitive diagnosis?


I am sure a doc, but not going to. My PT be another good bet but he is weeks out booking unless I tell him ots meet prep get me in. Then he is pretty good about making time like seeinfme on his lunch break.

Havent tried Squat or bench yet but DL wasnt an issue. Coach said as long as I can SBD no worries just drop any accessories that bother it for now. 

Fought a structure fire yesterday that entailed creating a path through a hoarded yard first, which meant manually moving a ton of car parts etc then dragging hose. I had no issues at all with forearm. Today though still sore. 

I will monitor and go for there


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats

Bodyweight 200.2
Kcal 2198
Protein 277g
Carbs 149g
Fat 75g

Looking at the national records for my fed. At 198 I am not even close on any of them. However at 220 I already can take the deadlift national record.  Squat is a stretch and Bench wont happen lol. But if DL is high enough and squat is as hoped or slightly higher then thay would make up for the bench and I would also have total national record as well. 

Discussed with coach last night and he agrees it makes sense to change weight class but NOT bulk to 220. He suggests increasing carbs a bit and not be so focused or stressed about maintaining 195-200 and a possible water cut. If I am 199 or 205 thays what I compete at. So we have decided to go this route this meet.


----------



## Btcowboy

W1D4

Comp Bench 
135x5
185x4
205x4
225x2x4 RPE 6
230x4 RPE 7

Close Grip Bench 
205x8 RPE 8 so drop 
185x6 RPE WTF
This went to shit fast overshot my #

EZ Bar Curls
40x12
60x3x12 a little pain in forearm on these 

Black band tricep pushdown 
4x20

Black band facepulls 
4x20


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats

Bodyweight 200.2
2283 kcal
239g Prot
176g Carbs
84g Fat


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterday 

Bodyweight 201.1
Kcals 2571
Prot 172g
Carb 208g
Fat 116g

Lasr night was typical Friday night cheat meal. A burger and fries so cals up and macros a mess lol. Told wife cheat night may come to an end if the weight starts taking off, and it appears it now it may be. Bodyweight this am is 202.4, and Monday is Thanksgiving lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats

Bodyweight 202.4
Kcals 2331
Prot 203g
Carb 187g
Fat 84g

Averages for the week including water, sleep, and stress

Bodyweight 200.6
Kcals 2258.5
Prot 222.4
Carb 169.3
Fat 79.6
Water 5.5L
Sleep 6.9
Stress 3.4


----------



## Btcowboy

Gonna be a long one today.

Up at 130am my dog in labour. She has 4 out now and expecting 1 maybe 2 more. Poor girl is also tuckered out.

Maybe a nap in order for all, then my work out


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok so she had 6 all appear i good shape. Fuck the nap get at it

9 weeks out

Week 2 Day 1

Comp Squat up to a single at RPE 7
345x1 

Comp Squat at RPE 7
280x2x7
265x7

DB RDL 
60x12
70x12
75x12

DB Row
70x12
75x2x12

Rear Delt Fly
15x15 
20x2x15

Ok I am beat lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterday 

Bodyweight 201.7
Kcals 2393
Prot 201g
Carb 187g
Fat 95g

Upped the cals a little as not trying to keep at 198 for this meet. However the only added fat on a typical day (today was NOT a typical day lol) is 1 tbsp evo on my salad the rest is in what I eat. 
Would be nice to cut that down some so I can increase carb and protein intake. Still trying to stau at or under 205 for the meet


----------



## Btcowboy

W2D2

Today I dont feel went well,  overshot on RPE for volume on the backdowns

Comp Bench up to a single RPE 7
255x1

Comp Bench RPE 7
210x2x8  was an overshoot
190x8

High Incline DB Press
40x12
45x12
50x12

DB curls 
25x15
30x15
35x12

Banded Pushdown purple band
3x20


----------



## Btcowboy

Btcowboy said:


> W2D2
> 
> Today I dont feel went well,  overshot on RPE for volume on the backdowns
> 
> Comp Bench up to a single RPE 7
> 255x1
> 
> Comp Bench RPE 7
> 210x2x8  was an overshoot
> 190x8
> 
> High Incline DB Press
> 40x12
> 45x12
> 50x12
> 
> DB curls
> 25x15
> 30x15
> 35x12
> 
> Banded Pushdown purple band
> 3x20


Well my coach and @Perrin Aybara  think the single was not a 7 more of 5 maybe 6. So with tren and test my numbers are up even though it felt like a 7 video shows otherwise


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Well my coach and @Perrin Aybara think the single was not a 7 more of 5 maybe 6. So with tren and test my numbers are up even though it felt like a 7 video shows otherwise



Hell yeah man, that’s great. How are you liking the tren? That’s a great feeling when you think something was a 7 and two very experienced people tell you no way bro and that your 7 would be much higher based off of your performance. You have grown so much dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perrin Aybara

RPE 6 in my opinion from the look of it. Everything feels harder in your head until you see the video.


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah man, that’s great. How are you liking the tren? That’s a great feeling when you think something was a 7 and two very experienced people tell you no way bro and that your 7 would be much higher based off of your performance. You have grown so much dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I love tren, its my second time on it and its mu favorite to be honest. So yeah next week I think 7/8 rpe I will be quite a bit heavier. 315 at meet a possibility


----------



## Btcowboy

Perrin Aybara said:


> RPE 6 in my opinion from the look of it. Everything feels harder in your head until you see the video.


Yeah that makes more sense... 5 would have been an easy rep out then


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Thanks, I love tren, its my second time on it and its mu favorite to be honest. So yeah next week I think 7/8 rpe I will be quite a bit heavier. 315 at meet a possibility



That’s great dude. You seem to respond pretty well to it then. Any sides or issues you don’t like from it? I loved it but now I’m really in love with this NPP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> That’s great dude. You seem to respond pretty well to it then. Any sides or issues you don’t like from it? I loved it but now I’m really in love with this NPP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ran it 350mg last time per week and no issues at all. Noticing heartburn already this time running it at 500 per week. Its Ace so quick


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> I ran it 350mg last time per week and no issues at all. Noticing heartburn already this time running it at 500 per week. Its Ace so quick



Hell yeah it is, but superior for me no question. I had some heartburn in that dosage range as well. But was really only bad if I didn’t take my heartburn med. my night sweats got way better on ace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perrin Aybara

It's one reason I like hitting AMRAPs every now and then to have a better idea where I'm at without having to go too heavy too often. I feel like a set of 5-8 at RPE 10 is less taxing and has less injury risk than heavy doubles or triples and that low RPE stuff can be hard to judge. 

Not that you should right now, you should listen to your coach. But I mean in normal training.


----------



## Btcowboy

Perrin Aybara said:


> It's one reason I like hitting AMRAPs every now and then to have a better idea where I'm at without having to go too heavy too often. I feel like a set of 5-8 at RPE 10 is less taxing and has less injury risk than heavy doubles or triples and that low RPE stuff can be hard to judge.
> 
> Not that you should right now, you should listen to your coach. But I mean in normal training.


Agreed, I know your style you coach me too.


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah it is, but superior for me no question. I had some heartburn in that dosage range as well. But was really only bad if I didn’t take my heartburn med. my night sweats got way better on ace.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right now running

70mg Tren A ED
75mg Test C ED
GH 2iu ED until gone 6 or so weeks.
In 2 weeks adding Var at 60mg ED

I have other shit here too if I decided to run it. But wont as I am also adding halo once in a while


----------



## Btcowboy

Stats from yesterday 

Bodyweight 201.7
Kcals 2715
Prot 205g
Carb 254g
Fat 100g

Was Thanksgiving dinner and did my best to keep it at a minimum.  Didnt do too bad, although Bodyweight today with all those carbs at 203.9 lol


----------



## eazy

Btcowboy said:


> Was Thanksgiving dinner



are you from Canada or the future?


----------



## Btcowboy

eazy said:


> are you from Canada or the future?


Hmmm good question 🤔 

I am from Canada


----------



## Btcowboy

Stats from yesterday 

Bodyweight 203.9 water weight carbs Thanksgiving 
Kcals 2021
Prot 233g
Carb 141g
Fat 57g


----------



## Btcowboy

Meetings all day today

Snuck in the main lifts between meetings

W2D3

Comp Deadlift up to a single at RPE 7
475x1 RPE 7

Comp Deadlift Backdowns at RPE 7
405x3x5 RPE 7

Now back to meetings damn it lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays stats

Bodyweight 201.7
Kcals 2252
Prot 251g
Carb 176g
Fat 78g


----------



## Btcowboy

W2D4

Comp Bench 3x4 RPE 7
240x2x4 RPE 7 going up lol
230x4

Close Grip Bench 
200x2x8

EZ bar curls
40x12
60x12
70x12

Purple Band Tricep pushdown 
25/20/20/20

Purple Band facepulls 
20/20/20

10lb plate side laterals 
3x16


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterday stats

Bodyweight 200.8
Kcals 2142
Prot 205g
Carb 180g
Fat 68g

Off day today and tomorrow. Bought a used Lifecycle Commercial Stationary Bike, and go pick it up tomorrow. I wear out these cheap store bought housewife specials.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterday stats

Bodyweight 200.4
Kcals 2630 
Prot 203g
Carb 220g
Fat 105g

Cheat meal last night had Poke, god that shits good lol. Weight up this am due to carbs and water. 


Pick up that bike this am and I am starting week 3 today as I need to offset the week due to FD training, so Skwatz later


----------



## Btcowboy

W3D1

8 weeks out

Comp Squat up to single at rpe7
355x1

Comp Squat backdowns at rpe 7
280x3x7

DB RDL
65x12
70x12
75x12

DB Rows
70x12
75x12
80x12

Rear Delt Flies
20x3x15


----------



## Btcowboy

Info from yesterday 

Bodyweight 203
Kcals 2442
Prot 217g
Carb 134g
Fat 90g

Weekly Averages

Bodyweight 201.9
Kcals 2370.7
Prot 216.4g
Carb 184.6g
Fat 84.7g
Water 4.8L
Sleep 6.6hrs
Stress 3.6


----------



## Btcowboy

W3D2

Comp Bench up to a single at RPE 7
270x1

Comp Bench Backdowns RPE 7
210x3x8

High Incline DB press
45x12
50x12
55x12

Hammer Curls
30x15
35x15
40x12

Purple Band Tricep pushdown 
4x20


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> W3D2
> 
> Comp Bench up to a single at RPE 7
> 270x1
> 
> Comp Bench Backdowns RPE 7
> 210x3x8
> 
> High Incline DB press
> 45x12
> 50x12
> 55x12
> 
> Hammer Curls
> 30x15
> 35x15
> 40x12
> 
> Purple Band Tricep pushdown
> 4x20



How did the 270 feel bro? At a 7 RPE, I’m curious to where you’d land a 1RM at. I’m sure it’s coming in near weeks. I feel like you could be in the 320 area give or take a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> How did the 270 feel bro? At a 7 RPE, I’m curious to where you’d land a 1RM at. I’m sure it’s coming in near weeks. I feel like you could be in the 320 area give or take a few.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Felt good its been climbing pretty quick. Goal for meet is to break 300 anything over is a bonus... I know I have it, I just get in my head at and over 300


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> How did the 270 feel bro? At a 7 RPE, I’m curious to where you’d land a 1RM at. I’m sure it’s coming in near weeks. I feel like you could be in the 320 area give or take a few.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I am 2nd guessing it... damn you lol.
Call it a tough 7 or easier 8.


----------



## Novaflex

Bro your numbers Look fucking awesome. You’ve definitely put in a ton of work.


----------



## Btcowboy

Stats from yesterday 

Bodyweight 202.6
Kcals 2137
Prot 210g
Carb 179g
Fat 63g

Feeling pretty good with the cals and macros. Seems my cheat meal Friday night bumps me up a little on bodyweight but it promptly drops back down throughout the week.


----------



## IronSoul

Lol sorry bro. I know you’re in your head about it. I think you’re gonna surprise yourself. Don’t doubt that it was a 7, run with it. You overshot last time, and your coach said the RPE was actually lower. Prob doing the same here now that I made you think Into it lol. I have you for a solid 315 at the meet an anything over that is bonus. But I like your goal with the 300. 300 and up is intimidating. Can you wear sleeves or wraps or anything at the meet? If you can, I think they will help you feel more confident in the max. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Lol sorry bro. I know you’re in your head about it. I think you’re gonna surprise yourself. Don’t doubt that it was a 7, run with it. You overshot last time, and your coach said the RPE was actually lower. Prob doing the same here now that I made you think Into it lol. I have you for a solid 315 at the meet an anything over that is bonus. But I like your goal with the 300. 300 and up is intimidating. Can you wear sleeves or wraps or anything at the meet? If you can, I think they will help you feel more confident in the max.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wraps yes sleeves no. 

My issue is a slow lower when I near max at about 300lbs. Example from 301 last meet. I dont think I am that slow now bit still need to be quicker


----------



## Btcowboy

@IronSoul then here is recent 345x2 banded andcspeed is better. But without bands gets in my head lol


----------



## IronSoul

Do you have to descend that slow at the meets? One thing I didn’t take into consideration is that crazy pause at the bottom you gotta have at meets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Do you have to descend that slow at the meets? One thing I didn’t take into consideration is that crazy pause at the bottom you gotta have at meets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No that's the problem, it kills.my strength then add the pause lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Stats yesterday 

Bodyweight 200.4
Kcals 2001
Prot 212g
Carb 142g
Fat 64g


----------



## Btcowboy

W3D3

Comp Deadlift up to a single at RPE 7
490x1 closer to RPE 8

Comp Deadlift back downs RPE
425x5
405x5
365x5

Pull Ups
Bodyweight x3x12

Bulgarian Split Squats I suck at these 
BWx2x12

Planks
3x60 seconds


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> No that's the problem, it kills.my strength then add the pause lol


If you're going to lower it like that you might as well put on a bench shirt.  I see equipped lifting in your future!


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> If you're going to lower it like that you might as well put on a bench shirt.  I see equipped lifting in your future!


I got to get past the mental block lol


----------



## Trendkill

I wonder if wearing a slingshot or something similar would help with the problem.  Basically the same idea we discussed with chains and that you used with the reverse bands.


----------



## Butch_C

Btcowboy said:


> I got to get past the mental block lol


I have the same issue on bench. The heavier it is the more I try to control it on the way down.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> I wonder if wearing a slingshot or something similar would help with the problem.  Basically the same idea we discussed with chains and that you used with the reverse bands.


I seem to be ok with bands, slingshot, chains just not without. Asked my coach for some ideas too.

So much wasted energy no wonder I cant get a 3 wheel bench


----------



## Btcowboy

Butch_C said:


> I have the same issue on bench. The heavier it is the more I try to control it on the way down.


Fml brother


----------



## Slabiathan

Just caught back up! Awesome work in here, man! Refollowed!


----------



## Btcowboy

Slabiathan said:


> Just caught back up! Awesome work in here, man! Refollowed!


Glad your back


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterday Stats

Bodyweight 201.3
Kcals 2115
Prot 209g
Carb 195g
Fat 54g

Bodyweight is moving up, cals are seeming to be low. Maybe too busu and missing something. I track and weigh everything, who knows... not an issue anyways.

Crazy week this week
Fire Officer course
Fire Incident Safety Officer  course
Auto Ex training
Aircraft crash rescue training
Physio
Tattoo work
Work
Life
Lifting


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays stats

Food was not as planned at training exercise but shit happens 

Bodyweight 202.6
Kcals 2342
Prot 176g
Carb 145g
Fat 114g


----------



## Btcowboy

W3D4

Today was just a shitty day everything was heavy, form was sloppy, just get through it and move on.

Comp Bench 
135x4
165x4
185x4
205x4
225x4
240x2x4
230x4

Close Grip Bench 
200x2x8

EZ Bar Curls 
40x24
50x12
60x12

Purple Band tricep pushdown 
4x20

Purple Band Facepulls 
3x20


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> W3D4
> 
> Today was just a shitty day everything was heavy, form was sloppy, just get through it and move on.
> 
> Comp Bench
> 135x4
> 165x4
> 185x4
> 205x4
> 225x4
> 240x2x4
> 230x4
> 
> Close Grip Bench
> 200x2x8
> 
> EZ Bar Curls
> 40x24
> 50x12
> 60x12
> 
> Purple Band tricep pushdown
> 4x20
> 
> Purple Band Facepulls
> 3x20


Shake it off and smile , you got through it that's a win dude !


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Shake it off and smile , you got through it that's a win dude !


Yeah I know, I am exhausted. I took too much on this fall, and this week.will be one of the worst of it. There are a couple weeks in November going to be tough as well


----------



## Btcowboy

Stats from yesterday 

Bodyweight 201.7
Kcals 2337
Prot 223g
Carb 181g
Fat 79g


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterday stats 

Bodyweight 201.7
Kcals 2445
Prot 236g
Carb 259g
Fat 82g

Had mexican for supper was good lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats and Weeks average

Bodyweight 203.7
Kcals 2304
Prot 207g
Carb 169g
Fat 86g

Weekly
Bodyweight 202
Kcals 2240.1
Prot 210.4
Carb 182.9
Fat 77.4
Water 3.9L
Sleep 7hrs
Steess 3


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterday Stats 

Bodyweight 203.5
Kcals 2115
Prot 225
Carb 151
Fat 76

Had a Fire Incident Safety Officer course this weekend so other than diet everything was off. Wrote final yesterday and worry I wrote it too fast lol. 50 questions in 9 minutes lol.  Do my practical evaluation next Saturday.

Back to normal sort of until mid November.

This week is going t9 be modified some. Yesterdays squat day will be done today. Then Wednesday will do bench and DL mains only and then Thursday will work se accessories.

Next week I start my 6 week peak


----------



## Btcowboy

7 weeks out 

W4D1

Comp Squat up to a single at RPE 8
380x1

Comp Squat backdowns
315x8 miscount only supposed to do 7
315x7
275x7

DB RDL
80x3x12

Time an issue with work so a couple accessories missed


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 203.5
Kcals 2204
Prot 226g
Carb 166g
Fat 72g

As much as I hate daily weigh ins, its really giving me insight into how I am reacting to certain foods. Cheat meal Friday I gain 2ish lbs and usually by midweek back to normal so all as intended


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Yesterdays Stats
> 
> Bodyweight 203.5
> Kcals 2204
> Prot 226g
> Carb 166g
> Fat 72g
> 
> As much as I hate daily weigh ins, its really giving me insight into how I am reacting to certain foods. Cheat meal Friday I gain 2ish lbs and usually by midweek back to normal so all as intended


You can manage  weight a bit by goin to all fish n chicken to bubba , red meat for what ever reason makes me hold water or something , get your water up to 3 liters a day and just go with the salt you cook with and I bet you drop another 2 or 3 lbs in a week.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> You can manage  weight a bit by goin to all fish n chicken to bubba , red meat for what ever reason makes me hold water or something , get your water up to 3 liters a day and just go with the salt you cook with and I bet you drop another 2 or 3 lbs in a week.


True enough


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> You can manage  weight a bit by goin to all fish n chicken to bubba , red meat for what ever reason makes me hold water or something , get your water up to 3 liters a day and just go with the salt you cook with and I bet you drop another 2 or 3 lbs in a week.


Water is 4 to t litres right now


----------



## Btcowboy

W4D2

Comp Bench up to a single at RPE 8
280x1

Comp Bench Backdown 
225x8
225x7
195x8

High Incline DB Press
50x12
55x12
60x12

DB Hammer Curls 
35x15
40x15
45x15

Green Band Tricep pushdown 
20
20
15

Rear delt fly make up from yesterday 
5x20
10x15 
15x15


----------



## Trendkill

How was the speed on the eccentric for the 280?


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> How was the speed on the eccentric for the 280?


Better not perfect


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> Better not perfect


Much better than the one you posted of the 300 though.  That is an improvement.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Much better than the one you posted of the 300 though.  That is an improvement.


It will come lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Stats from yesterday 

Bodyweight 202.6
Kcals 2101
Prot 216g
Carb 179g
Fat 57g

Bodyweight today up a chunk, no pun intended. See if it comes back down.

Just over 6 weeks out, start peaking next week, dropping cardio some when I start. Cals should be the same and we see what happens. Dont want to gain much but since jumped classes for the record it wouldn't be the end of the world, just have to lose it again lol


----------



## Btcowboy

W4D4

Peaking starts next week

Comp Deadlift work up to a single at RPE 8.
505x1 a PR by 4lbs..... closer to a 9 though

Comp Deadlift backdowns 
405x5

Then paged out to a structure fire so done.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterday Stats

Bodyweight 203.5
Kcals 2473
Prot 205g
Carb 197g
Fat 80g

Busy day yesterday
Hit PR on DL
Structure fire and 4 Auto Ex MVIs
Finished the last of my fire officer assignments 

To come 
Do Fire Incident Safety Officer practical tomorrow
Write Fire Officer final exam next week
Peak starts
Swift water rescue tech recert
Swift water boat ops
Referee meet and get cert
Do meet and set record lol

Would not have it any other way


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays stats

Bodyweight 203.5
Kcals 2264
Prot 192
Carb 227
Fat 63


----------



## Bomb10shell

My notifications got kicked off again, but I'm back. You are one busy dude!


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> My notifications got kicked off again, but I'm back. You are one busy dude!


Yeah that seema to happen on this site, glad your back in here lol..

Yeah busy is an understatement but I love it


----------



## Btcowboy

My 6 week peak starts today. Had a halloween party last night with the FD. So you will see the cals and macros from yesterday and wow, but I will keep you in suspense until tomorrow for todays weight, but again wow!!!!!

Yesterdays Stats 
Bodyweight 204.1
Kcals 4945
Prot 264.5g
Carb 358g
Fat 108g

Weekly Average 
Bodyweight 203.54
Kcals 2642.8
Prot 224.4g
Carb 203.8g
Fat 76.6g
Water 4.4 litres
Sleep 6.7 hrs
Stress 3.8


----------



## Btcowboy

6 weeks out

W5D1

Comp Squat up to a single RPE5-6
345x1 at 5.5

Comp Squat backdowns RPE6-7
305x2x6
285x6

DB RDL
55x12
65x12
75x12

DB Row
60x12
65x12
70x12

Rear Delt Fly
5x15
10x15
15x15


----------



## IronSoul

Damn man good work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Damn man good work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks tough on 4hrs sleep and a bit hung over lol. Dont typically drink but was FD Halloween party so had to. Mo more until after meet now though


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Thanks tough on 4hrs sleep and a bit hung over lol. Dont typically drink but was FD Halloween party so had to. Mo more until after meet now though



God bless I would have died. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Fuck yeah man , good shit , and 5 weeks for 5lbs ,, thats tits !! You rock


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterday stats

Bodyweight 211.2 damn a night out lol
Kcals 2332
Prot 205g
Carb 221g
Fat 70g


----------



## Btcowboy

W5D2

Comp Bench up to a single at 5-6
260x1 about a 5.5 RPE

Comp Bench backdowns 6-7
215x3x7

High Incline DB Press
50x12
60x12
65x12

DB Hammer Curls 
30x15
40x15
45x12

Purple Band Tricep Pushdown 
4x20


----------



## Btcowboy

@Trendkill a little better on decent again. 260x1 rpe 5.5


----------



## Trendkill

That was a lot better.  What mental queues are you using as you lower the bar?


----------



## Btcowboy

Stats from yesterday 
Bodyweight from night out slowly dropping. 

Bodyweight 209.7
Kcals 2354
Prot 244g
Carb 237g
Fat 54g


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> @Trendkill a little better on decent again. 260x1 rpe 5.5


you made it look so easy


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> That was a lot better.  What mental queues are you using as you lower the bar?


Missed this sorry, before unracking tell me self fast, then lowering if I feel its slow tell my self faster. My coach said you should have the confidence because the weight on the bar wouldnt be there if you couldn't lift it


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> Missed this sorry, before unracking tell me self fast, then lowering if I feel its slow tell my self faster. My coach said you should have the confidence because the weight on the bar wouldnt be there if you couldn't lift it


Tell yourself to bring your chest up to meet the bar as you are lowering it.  This can help with upper back tightness which, in my experience, makes the weight feel more manageable and increases confidence.  Make sure you are driving the legs as hard as possible into the ground to help with stability and to maintain the arch too.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats

Bodyweight 206.9
Kcals 2392
Prot 245g
Carb 201g
Fat 67g

Today a stuffed up runny nose and sore throat, just what I need


----------



## Yano

Shit man time for vitamin C and chicken soup , kill that shit fast


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Shit man time for vitamin C and chicken soup , kill that shit fast


Overdosing on Vit C and honestly getting worse by the minute. Was planning to lift but not sure now


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays stats

Bodyweight 205.5
Kcals 2320
Prot 230g
Carb 209g
Fat 59g

3 covid tests all negative so just a cold. Missed lifting yesterday, spent lots of time in bed sleeping. Today it has moved into my chest so coughing up yummy stuff. Will do some liftng this am


----------



## Btcowboy

Ok got in and got it done sick as a dog but 5 weeks out no choice

W5D4
Comp Bench RPE 6-7
240x3x5 at 6.5

Close Grip Bench 
215x2x6

EZ bar curl
40x15
50x15
60x15

Green Band Tricep pushdown 
4x20

Purple Band Facepulls 
4x20


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 205.5
Kcals 2387
Prot 223g
Carb 219g
Fat 70

Weight all over the place since Halloween party. Backed off cardio a bit to see where the weight settles at. 205 was looking like it and I wa sok there but today jumped a couple lbs so not happy. 

I am good to 220 but prefer not to go up that high, 205 would be perfect heading into the meet.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterday Stats

Bodyweight 207.7
Kcals 2371
Prot 228g
Carb 213g
Fat 64g

Big windstorm so been up all night dealing with down hydro lines and CO poisonings....


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterday Stats 

Finding it hard to believe I am gaining on 2300ish cals. I measure, weigh, and count everything. I can drop and lower weight with cardio but this week I cut it out to see and I gained

Anyway yesterday 
Bodyweight 207.7
Kcals 2392
Prot 205g
Carb 192g
Fat 86g

Weekly averages 
Bodyweight 207.6
Kcals 2364
Prot 225.7g
Carb 213.1g
Fat 67.1g
Water 4.7ltr
Sleep 6.7hrs
Stress 3.5


----------



## Btcowboy

5 weeks out 

Comp Squat work up to a single at RPE 6-7
365x1 @6.5

Comp Squat backdowns 
325x2x5
Paged out FD 

Back home 
DB RDL
55x12
65x12
80x12

DB Row
70x12
80x12
85x12

Rear Delt Flies
10x15
15x15
20x15


----------



## Btcowboy

Stats from yesterday

Bodyweight 209
Kcals 2415
Prot 227g
Carb 235g
Fat 65g


----------



## Btcowboy

W6D2

Comp Bench up to a single at 6-7
280x1 at 7

Comp Bench backdowns 
225x3x7 at 7

High Incline DB press
55x12
65x12

DB Curls 
25x20
30x15
35x12
40x10

Green band tricep pushdown 
3x20
1x15


----------



## Signsin1

Btcowboy said:


> W6D2
> 
> Comp Bench up to a single at 6-7
> 280x1 at 7
> 
> Comp Bench backdowns
> 225x3x7 at 7
> 
> High Incline DB press
> 55x12
> 65x12
> 
> DB Curls
> 25x20
> 30x15
> 35x12
> 40x10
> 
> Green band tricep pushdown
> 3x20
> 1x15


Cowboy, you still feeling sick?  Hope ya feel better bro


----------



## Btcowboy

Signsin1 said:


> Cowboy, you still feeling sick?  Hope ya feel better bro


Thanks a bad sinus infection now, but 4.5 weeks out got to keep at ir


----------



## Btcowboy

Stats from yesterday

Still got this damn sinus infection. 

Bodyweight 208.1
Kcals 2410
Prot 234g
Carb 200g
Fat 74g


----------



## Yano

sinus issues suck , happens to me every winter , hope ya feel better soon man


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> sinus issues suck , happens to me every winter , hope ya feel better soon man


Thanks Brother, oil of oregano, vit c, dristan, advil, anything to get through it and prep


----------



## Bomb10shell

Notices turned off again, just getting caught back up. 

I really hope you feel better soon. I hate being sick, especially right before something big that you've been working towards for a while. Keep fighting the good fight Cowboy


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Notices turned off again, just getting caught back up.
> 
> I really hope you feel better soon. I hate being sick, especially right before something big that you've been working towards for a while. Keep fighting the good fight Cowboy


Thank you sister.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterday Stats

Bodyweight 208.1
Kcals 2416
Prot 239g
Carb 180g
Fat 83g


----------



## Btcowboy

W5D3

Comp Deadlift to a single at RPE 6-7
485x1 at 7

Comp Deadlift backdowns
440x3x4
405x4

Pull Ups
BWx3x12

Bulgarian Split Squats 
BWx12
BW +20 x12

Planks
3x60 seconds


----------



## Btcowboy

Stats from yesterday

Bodyweight 208.6
Kcal 2447
Prot 218g
Carb 242g
Fat 67g


----------



## Btcowboy

W5D4

Comp Bench
250x2x4
230x2x4

Close Grip Bench
200x2x6

EZ bar curls
50x12
60x12
70x10
80x10

Purple Band tricep pushdown
4x20

Purple Band facepulls
3x20


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays stats 

Bodyweight 208.6
Kcals 2495
Prot 213g
Carb 221g
Fat 83g

While I wasnt happy with my lifts yesterday, my coach said I picked the right weight and he was happy with the RPE.

Shits getting real now 4 weeks out. 

Took a cancelation with my tattoo artist today. Getting the back of my neck done. I didnt think about what Sundays lift day is.... Squats around 380.... may have to alter slightly throw up the yoke bar, at least get the padding lol


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Yesterdays stats
> 
> Bodyweight 208.6
> Kcals 2495
> Prot 213g
> Carb 221g
> Fat 83g
> 
> While I wasnt happy with my lifts yesterday, my coach said I picked the right weight and he was happy with the RPE.
> 
> Shits getting real now 4 weeks out.
> 
> Took a cancelation with my tattoo artist today. Getting the back of my neck done. I didnt think about what Sundays lift day is.... Squats around 380.... may have to alter slightly throw up the yoke bar, at least get the padding lol


Back of the neck is a bit of a bitch man , mine scabbed up thick as fuck , would snap n crack when i turned my head no matter how much fucking lotion i slapped on.

That skins thicker and made to bend n stretch like knees n elbows. Jeff used to make his own needles , he was lining with a 14 round and dude holy fuck.

He would go over over a spot then go over it again and again and you could feel it finally popopopopop as the needles dug in and the skin finally started taking ink.

I got 70 some hours of ink done and that one was special.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Back of the neck is a bit of a bitch man , mine scabbed up thick as fuck , would snap n crack when i turned my head no matter how much fucking lotion i slapped on.
> 
> That skins thicker and made to bend n stretch like knees n elbows. Jeff used to make his own needles , he was lining with a 14 round and dude holy fuck.
> 
> He would go over over a spot then go over it again and again and you could feel it finally popopopopop as the needles dug in and the skin finally started taking ink.
> 
> I got 70 some hours of ink done and that one was special.


Ok I may be in for some shit then... i got about 50 plus in so guess we will find out in about 6 hrs lol


----------



## Btcowboy

I havent figured out what to say to coach about the tat lol. I am gonna see how it is in Sunday and if I need to go Yoke bar do it and let him know after lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats

Tattoo looks great will see how I can make it work with squats tomorrow 

Bodyweight 207.0
Kcals 2823
Prot 187g
Carb 228g
Fat 123g

Friday night eat outs got to love em


----------



## Btcowboy

Stats from yesterday 

Bodyweight 207
Kcals 2499
Prot 208g
Carb 215g
Fat 88g

Weekly Average 
Bodyweight 208
Kcals 2500
Prot 218g
Carb 217g
Fat 83.3g
Water 4.4 litres
Sleep 7.6 hrs
Stress 3.8


----------



## Btcowboy

4 weeks out
W7D1

Comp Squats up to a single at RPE 7
380x1 about a 7

Paged out

Back home Comp Squat volume, a little different due to having to warn up again
135x5
225x5
275x4
315x4
340x4

DB RDL
70x12
75x12
80x12

DB Row 
80x12
85x12
90x12

Rear delt flies
5x20
10x20
15x20


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 208.8
Kcals 2571
Prot 249g
Carb 234g
Fat 72g

Over the last few weeks have been increasing the kcals and upping the carbs. I am at about 2500 now and aost a 40/40/20 split.


----------



## Btcowboy

W7D2

Comp Bench up to a single at RPE 7
280x1 at a 7

Comp Bench backdowns at a 7
235x3x6
225x6

High Incline DB Press
60x12
65x12
70x12

DB Hammer Curls 
25x15
35x15
40x15
45x12

Green Band Tricep Pushdown 
20
18
16
15


----------



## Btcowboy

Stats from yesterday 

Bodyweight 205.9
Kcals 2592
Prot 227g
Carb 202g
Fat 77g

Weight is actually coming down with tje increased calories. So this is good and may be able to continue to increase calories over the next 3.5 weeks leadig up to meet.


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Stats from yesterday
> 
> Bodyweight 205.9
> Kcals 2592
> Prot 227g
> Carb 202g
> Fat 77g
> 
> Weight is actually coming down with tje increased calories. So this is good and may be able to continue to increase calories over the next 3.5 weeks leadig up to meet.



That would be incredible right before the meet bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> That would be incredible right before the meet bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah lots of room between where I am at and 220. I just do not want to have to drop it all again lol


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah lots of room between where I am at and 220. I just do not want to have to drop it all again lol



Yeah fuck that lol. Hopefully you’ll be able to drive into this meet with a lot more energy this way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Yeah fuck that lol. Hopefully you’ll be able to drive into this meet with a lot more energy this way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly l am going to keep increasing week by week. Wife has beem craving a big homemade spaghetti dinner. Told her lets have that the night before meet


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Exactly l am going to keep increasing week by week. Wife has beem craving a big homemade spaghetti dinner. Told her lets have that the night before meet



Oh hell yeah, that will be perfect. I used to smash big spaghetti meals like that before my PT tests in the army.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Oh hell yeah, that will be perfect. I used to smash big spaghetti meals like that before my PT tests in the army.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last meet the day before afyer weigh ins

Stack of pancakes, toast, hasbrowns sausage
Pizza
Steak and fries
Potato chips
About 10pm big spaghetti dinner

Gained something like 14 lbs that day lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 204.8
Kcals 2530
Prot 238g
Carb 210g
Fat 79g

So today I am hoping to keep todays DL at RPE 7 and still hit 500lbs

Got my neighbors ex wife coming over tonight, she wants me to teach her how to lift.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Btcowboy said:


> Got my neighbors ex wife coming over tonight, she wants me to teach her how to lift.


Nice


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Yesterdays Stats
> 
> Bodyweight 204.8
> Kcals 2530
> Prot 238g
> Carb 210g
> Fat 79g
> 
> So today I am hoping to keep todays DL at RPE 7 and still hit 500lbs
> 
> Got my neighbors ex wife coming over tonight, she wants me to teach her how to lift.


----------



## Btcowboy

W7D3

Comp Deadlift up to a single st RPE 7-8
515x1 RPE 8
A 10lb PR and beats the current masters national record in my fed 

Comp Deadlift backdowns
460x3x4
425x4

Bodyweight Pullups
20/10/10

Bulgarian Fuck You Squats
60x2x12 each leg

Planks
3x60 seconds


----------



## Yano

Right on man nice PR


----------



## Bomb10shell

Hell yeah to PRs

And Bulgarian fuck you squats are 100% accurate in my book 🤣 I hate them and that they work so damn well 😑


----------



## Btcowboy

Stats from yesterday 

Bodyweight 204.8 seems to be holding here right now

Kcals 2570
Prot 237g
Carb 229g
Fat 70g


----------



## Btcowboy

W7D4

Comp Bench triples at RPE 7
260x4x3
240x5

Close Grip Bench 
205x3x6

EZ bar Curls 
50x12
60x12
70x12
80x12

Green Band Tricep Pushdown 
4x20

Purple Band Facepulls 
4x20


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays stats

The rookies had to cook dinner last night so ate some of that after all my normal food so a little higher on macros weight jumped a bit today

Bodyweight 204.8
Kcals 3105
Prot 269g
Carb 303g
Fat 98g


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 207.9
Kcals 2609
Prot 238g
Carb 228g
Fat 80g

In a swift water boat operator course this weekend. This will offset my workouts this week by 1 day.

Was a weird pin day. Left pec close to a nerve 3x, close enough to involuntarily pull the pin out lol. Then think I got the tren cough today also. I didnt get it as bad as I have heard. The scratch in rhe back of the throat wanting to cough, some fullness in the lungs, i coughed for about 5 mins, but not all out coughing fit.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays stats and weekly averages

Yesterday 
Bodyweight 207.9
Kcals 2600
Prot 214g
Carb 228g
Fat 92g

Weekly Average 
Bodyweight 206.4
Kcals 2653.8
Prot 238.8g
Carb 233.4g
Fat 82.3g
Water 4.7 liters
Sleep 6.1hrs
Stress 3.8


----------



## Btcowboy

Swift water boat ops done, was fun in the tidal narrows and swimming it too. Got caught in a couple whirlpools and that was fun. Then we had a couple Orcas swim through and pay us a visit.

3 weeks out, back on track tomorrow. Still got a 1 day course next sat to get my recert for swift water rescue tech


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats

Bodyweight 208.1
Kcals 2689
Prot 217g
Carb 232g
Fat 81g


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

How’s it go training the neighbors ex wife


----------



## Btcowboy

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> How’s it go training the neighbors ex wife


My wife got sick last Wednesday so she opted not to come and risk getting her clients sick. 

I did set it up with her that it would make more sense for me to train her at the gym she will be using. So I set up a 3 day program PPL for her to start with. I will go with her and work through it with her for 3 days at her gym. Just waiting for her to get her membership then go. Guessing next week


----------



## Btcowboy

3 weeks out

W8D1
Comp Squat to a single rpe 7-8
390 @7.5

Comp Squat backdowns 
345x2x4
325x4
290x4

DB RDL
65x12
75x2x12

Rear delt swings 
5x20
10x20
15x18

May have an issue not sure. Painful lump at my belly button. Seems hard and doesnt move much. Hoping not a hernia. Doesnt hurt unless I touch it


----------



## The Phoenix

Btcowboy said:


> 3 weeks out
> 
> W8D1
> Comp Squat to a single rpe 7-8
> 390 @7.5
> 
> Comp Squat backdowns
> 345x2x4
> 325x4
> 290x4
> 
> DB RDL
> 65x12
> 75x2x12
> 
> Rear delt swings
> 5x20
> 10x20
> 15x18
> 
> May have an issue not sure. Painful lump at my belly button. Seems hard and doesnt move much. Hoping not a hernia. Doesnt hurt unless I touch it


get it looked at bud.


----------



## Btcowboy

Pretty sure we got an umbilical hernia. I do have a doctors appt tomorrow am, after I bench lol.  See what he says and what he can do for me. Regardless it will not stop me, and I will deal with the aftermath after the meet.

My numbers are looking too good this meet to not proceed, also 2 national records if those numbers come to be on meet day


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 206.4
Kcals 2679
Prot 240g
Carb 246g
Fat 80g

Feeling down about this possible hernia. I would like one meet no injuries and perform to my 100% best. See the doc today and worried what he will say. I put too much time, effort, money, blood, sweat, and tears to not do this. Then if I don't compete I cant get referee cert either. That said I guess no matter what I am competing, can you imagine a 135sq 135b and 135 dl  a whopping 405 total lol. 

I think short of it requiring emergency surgey I will tough it out. I really think pulling 530ish on Thursday will tell the tale if I can get this done and set those records.


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> 3 weeks out
> 
> W8D1
> Comp Squat to a single rpe 7-8
> 390 @7.5
> 
> Comp Squat backdowns
> 345x2x4
> 325x4
> 290x4
> 
> DB RDL
> 65x12
> 75x2x12
> 
> Rear delt swings
> 5x20
> 10x20
> 15x18
> 
> May have an issue not sure. Painful lump at my belly button. Seems hard and doesnt move much. Hoping not a hernia. Doesnt hurt unless I touch it


We've told you over and over to use protection .....  😎    I had to


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> We've told you over and over to use protection .....  😎    I had to


Thanks Brother, 🤔


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Thanks Brother, 🤔


first cup of coffee i went with the pregnant joke ... meh ,, not my best work haaahahah


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> first cup of coffee i went with the pregnant joke ... meh ,, not my best work haaahahah


Its all good, I need some humor  good or bad lol


----------



## Yano

Rest as much as you can until ya have to pull heavy and see how it feels man , I got room in the prayers for ya !


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Rest as much as you can until ya have to pull heavy and see how it feels man , I got room in the prayers for ya !


Doc today and see what is said. Part of me starting to think it is something else, what I dont know. 

PT also aware and will try and work with me.


----------



## Btcowboy

W8D2

Comp Bench to a single at RPE 7-8
285 closer to a 9 cant set up and brace properly right now

Comp Bench backdowns 
235x2x6
215x6

High Incline DB Press  light
40x3x15

DB Hammer Curls 
25x20
30x15
35x12

Purple Band Tricep Pushdown 
4x20


----------



## Btcowboy

So doc tried to push it back in and couldn't. He is not positive that it is a hernia. He thinks it could be an infected cyst. Booked me in for an ultrasound Thursday am to get a definitive answer and then a path forward.

Meet will still happen
Records will still be broken
PRs will still be set


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> So doc tried to push it back in and couldn't. He is not positive that it is a hernia. He thinks it could be an infected cyst. Booked me in for an ultrasound Thursday am to get a definitive answer and then a path forward.
> 
> Meet will still happen
> Records will still be broken
> PRs will still be set


Fuck yeah man , thats some better news for sure .


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Fuck yeah man , thats some better news for sure .


Absolutely still need to see what the ultrasound confirms but looks promising. Just means I will have to deal with the pain lifting and it pressing against the belt. I can deal with that for 2.5 weeks


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 206.4
Kcals 2527
Prot 240g
Carb 239g
Fat 72g


----------



## Btcowboy

Going to be a long tough morning. I have my ultrasound at 9am, I cant eat or drink anything beforehand, and I woke up at 230am. Then heavy DL today and got to try and rehydrate and catch up the macros

Yesterdays Stats 
Bodyweight 208.3
Kcals 2629
Prot 253g
Carb 233g
Fat 72g


----------



## Btcowboy

Jesus I am falling apart lol.

W8D3
Comp Deadlift to a single at RPE9
135x5
225x3
315x1
405x1 felt sharp pain top of bicep by shoulder.
455x1 RPE 5 used straps to limit strain on arms. 

Called it here as everything else will stress bicep. Belly Button no issues at all so good sign on that.

See PT tomorrow so he can work on bicep, just a strain in my mind right now and not worth a torn bicep this close


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 209
Kcals 2727
Prot 242g
Carb 237g
Fat 87g


----------



## Btcowboy

Where to start 🤔 

W8D4

Comp Bench 5x2 at RPE 7-8
265x5x2 started at 7 finished at 8

Close Grip Bench 
225x6
235x6

EZ Bar Curls
40x15
60x12
70x12

Purple Band Tricep pushdown
3x25

Purple Band Facepulls 
3x20 each arm

Medical/Injury update

Confirmed irreducable umbilical hernia. Its just adipose tissue right now so no worries, and he is good with me doing the meet. Have a surgical consult after meet.

Bicep was just strained so no issues

The ultrasound detected some flyid around my heart. Nothing to be concerned about as it was within acceptable limits but he wants to look into more. I am on a pretty decent blast right now so thinking thats it. Im 2 weeks when off blast I see it going back to normal but will let h continue to investigate and make sure it goes back to normal. I have pushed it the last couple years so after this meet we arw going to slow it up some and be more conservative


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats

Bodyweight 206.4
Kcals 2584
Prot 262g
Carb 203g
Fat 94g

Swift Water Rescue Tech Recert today. Then no more FD training between now and meet. Tomorrow starts last week before deload. I havent got my next 2 weeks from coach yet but assume tomorrow will be an RPE 8-9 squat (400+) and Monday should be RPE 8-9 Bench (300)

So with the hernia it will be 2 for 2 competing injured lol, such is life


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 205
Kcals 2621
Prot 225g
Carb 255g
Fat 85g

Weekly Average 
Bodyweight 207.1
Kcals 2636.6
Prot 239.9g
Carb 235g
Fat 81.6g
Water 4.3 liters
Sleep 7.4 hrs
Stress 4.1

Coach did get me my next 2 weeks but not the tracker yet so may or may not continue with these updates.


----------



## Btcowboy

2 weeks out 

W9D1

Comp Squat to a single at RPE 8-9
400x1 about 8.5

Comp Squat backdowns 
365x4
325x4
315x4
275x8

DB RDLs
50x3x12

Rear Delt Flies 
5x20
10x15
15x15
20x15


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 207.2
Kcals 2716
Prot 265g
Carb 252g
Fat 68g


----------



## Btcowboy

W9D2

Comp Bench to a single at 8-9
290x1 a 10 FFS

Comp Bench backdowns 
250x2x5
235x5

High Incline DB Press 
50x12
55x2x1w

DB Hammer Curls 
35x15
40x12

Purple Band Tricep pushdown 
25
20


----------



## IronSoul

What are you hoping to hit in your bench at the meet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> What are you hoping to hit in your bench at the meet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got to break the 300 mark. That has been my goal for about a year now. I get close and then regress. Looking at totals if I can break 300 I can get away with a bit in squat and DL but if 290 is it I need a pretty heavy squat and DL to break the total nat record and hit 1300


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> What are you hoping to hit in your bench at the meet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> I got to break the 300 mark. That has been my goal for about a year now. I get close and then regress. Looking at totals if I can break 300 I can get away with a bit in squat and DL but if 290 is it I need a pretty heavy squat and DL to break the total nat record and hit 1300



Hopefully those extra calories before the meet will help you push it there. Are you thinking about throwing a strong oral in the week of meet and day of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Hopefully those extra calories before the meet will help you push it there. Are you thinking about throwing a strong oral in the week of meet and day of?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Halo 20mg before each of the 3 lifts will have 40mg in me by bench time


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 208.3
Kcals 2775
Prot 236g
Carb 238g
Fat 74g

As much of a pain in the ass weighing daily is, it is kind of interesting to analyze it and see the day to day changes and understand what caused it.


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Halo 20mg before each of the 3 lifts will have 40mg in me by bench time


I miss them lil mint green bastards , I haven't dared again since I got sick but it's coming haahahah


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> I miss them lil mint green bastards , I haven't dared again since I got sick but it's coming haahahah


I love and hate them been taking 20mg 4x a week on lift days almost 3 weeks now.


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Halo 20mg before each of the 3 lifts will have 40mg in me by bench time



Hell yeah, good shit. Between that and the calories, I hope you break that threshold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah, good shit. Between that and the calories, I hope you break that threshold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bench strength I believe is there, I am positive I got a 3 wheel bench. Mu issue is its in my head. Which causes me a slow decent, and I either keep it slow or get loose trying to be quicker and lose the strength.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 205.9
Kcals 3644 
Prot 217
Carb 402
Fat 102

Ate to plan all day. Then got busy with FD and and had a shit supper plus wofe cooked some banana bread.... oh well scale went down lol and have some fuel for DLs today


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> My bench strength I believe is there, I am positive I got a 3 wheel bench. Mu issue is its in my head. Which causes me a slow decent, and I either keep it slow or get loose trying to be quicker and lose the strength.



Have you had shoulder injuries before? I ask because I get in my head and anxious over that and do the same thing with a super slow decent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Have you had shoulder injuries before? I ask because I get in my head and anxious over that and do the same thing with a super slow decent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No not really but could understand that. Its just my head lol


----------



## Btcowboy

W9D3

Comp Deadlift to a single at RPE 7
495x1 at RPE 7

Comp Deadlift backdowns
425x2x2

Banded Pull Downs
Purple x25
Green x2x20

Planks
2x60 sec


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 205.5
Kcals 2795
Prot 256g
Carb 254g
Fat 81g


----------



## Btcowboy

W9D4

Prep is technically over, and it beat me up. 10 days of peaking and then my meet.

Injuries, umbilical hernia, strained and bruised bicep, tendon pain.

Comp Bench 5x2 at 8
270x4x2 fire call stopped at 4

Home to finish
Close Grip Bench
135x8
185x8
225x2x6

Purple Band Tricep pushdown superset Purple Band Facepulls
20,20
20,20
20,20
20,20


----------



## Btcowboy

So happy to be in the home stretch and get a break over Christmas


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 206.6
Kcals 2769
Prot 272g
Carb 254g
Fat 52g


----------



## Btcowboy

1 week out

Comp Squat 3 singles at 6-7
375x3x1
Felt heavy AF but moved good

Comp Squat backdowns
355x2x3
335x3

Comp Deadlift to a single at 5-6
465x1 6

Comp Deadlift backdowns
440x2
425x2

So this is a new coach with a different methodology than I am used to. I have questioned it throughout prep and now even more in peak week because yes this moved ok felt heavy and felt like more than it looked.

No changing it now see what it yields meet day. Coach just did a comp 2 weekends ago and hit 725 on squat so


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats

Bodyweight 209.9
Kcals 2815
Prot 268g
Carb 258g
Fat 88g

Since dropping cardio the Bodyweight has been creeping up. No danger yet and 6 days to go. 211 today so getting a little nervous but probably for nothing.

Think I may do my LISS on stationary bike if not for a little cardio just a good way to start the day.


----------



## Btcowboy

6 days out

Comp Bench 3x1 at 7
265x3x1

Comp Bench 4x3 at 7
245x4x3


----------



## Btcowboy

5 days out today is a rest day. 

Yesterdays Stats 
Bodyweight 211
Kcals 2693
Prot 236g
Carb 206g
Fat 77g

Weight did come down today so will start increasing carbs a little each day. I dont want to weigh in at 220 but not caring if I do.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats

Bodyweight 209.7
Kcals 2721
Prot 256g
Carb 260
Fat 69g

Busy night no sleep, well 3 hrs. Will nap on and off throughout day. Plus squat and DL but stupid light for deload


----------



## IronSoul

Hope you’re able to get those naps in brother. Those extra carbs will be nice for the workouts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

Whatever it is 4 days or 5 days out. Last squat and deadlift before meet



Kept top sets at RPE 5 or less



Comp Squat

135x3

185x2

225x1

275x1

295x1

315x1

335x1 a 5



Comp Squat backdowns 

295x2x2 maybe 5 at worst 



Comp Deadlift 

135x3

225x2

315x1

365x1

405x1 a 5


----------



## Btcowboy

IronSoul said:


> Hope you’re able to get those naps in brother. Those extra carbs will be nice for the workouts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah if I feel tired I go for a nap


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 208.1
Kcals 2775
Prot 276g
Carb 256g
Fat 67g


----------



## Yano

Right on man , enjoy the time off before the meet an hit that platform like a fucking monster !!


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Right on man , enjoy the time off before the meet an hit that platform like a fucking monster !!


Thx we will see what I can put up


----------



## Btcowboy

3 days out 

Last lifting day

Comp Bench 
135x3
155x2
185x1
205x1
215x1
225x1 at a 5 RPE

Comp Bench backdowns 
195x2x2 at 5


----------



## Btcowboy

2 days out

Referee the drug tested meet tomorrow then compete Sunday 

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 208.1 holding steady here 
Kcals 2861
Prot 252g
Carb 259g
Fat 88g


----------



## Btcowboy

Yesterdays Stats 

Bodyweight 208.1
Kcals 3350
Prot 230
Carb 307
Fat 126

Getting everything together to go get weigh ins done then some food and coffee in me. 

Woke up at 209.7 see how far off my scale is soon

Referee today and Compete tomorrow


----------



## eazy

Btcowboy said:


> Compete tomorrow



Kill it


----------



## Yano

Right on man !!! Let us know soon as you can how its all going


----------



## IronSoul

Hell yeah man!! Looking forward to hearing about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good luck bro!


----------



## Btcowboy

Weigh in this am 95.5 so 210.5

Openers will be
Squats 175kg 385.8
Bench 125kg 275.6
Deadlift 227.5kg 501.5

Reffed every single lift today so pretty tired lol. Even reffed a atwr attempt deadlift 905lbs tested  too he failed lockout but set nat record of 859


----------



## Btcowboy

9 for Fucking 9

Squat 440.9
Bench 303.1
Deadlift 545.5
Total 1289.5


National Deadlift record 
National Total record


----------



## eazy

Btcowboy said:


> National Deadlift record
> National Total record


Congratulations


----------

